# Dragon Bound (Disclaimer: 40 pages long, with subtle balance)



## borble (Feb 19, 2007)

All material in the first post are up to date. Anything Further is ideas or stuff still under construction. When completed, they will be moved here. It is not necessary to read every post, the first has all the information you need. Also, feel free to submit your ideas and comments.

To get a printer friendly version with or without fluff, look at the bottom of this post.

*Positives*: 
d8 hp
doesn’t need to multiclass
they still get heavy armor at lvl 20
-Spells
  they know all spells on their list
  need not prepare spells ahead of time
- Dragon
  ages fast
  spells
  Mental Shield
Explosive blade
Blood oath

*Negatives*:
Low skills
Cant multiclass well
Limiting armor they can use
-Spells
  not many spell slots
  has to know the spells true name to cast
  has to be able to speak to cast
  they must study spells
  has good passive spells that makes the dragon bound hord spells
-Dragon 
  not alignment centered
  if the dragon go’s below 0 hp the character loses a lot of xp
  the dm gets ½ their cash for the dragons hord
  breath weapon is 2d4 rounds


*Dragon Bound* 

[sblock= my art for this class]
normal done with a automatic pencil






same, but with dark contrast





[/sblock]

_"Shelow here can fly me through anything"._
- famous last words as Joanne the Dragon Bound flew off into a hurricane.

The dragon bound has been a most glorious title for decades. Everybody has heard of them, whether it is for courageous deeds of good, or destroying whole towns just for the fun of it. Although many people dislike the dragon bound, they still hold a high place in society. The bond between dragon and dragon bound is a symbol of peace after millennia of fear and hatred. Every year, the dragons donate a certain number of eggs to the dragon bound, which travel the world searching for the lucky few who have been chosen by the dragons. When the dragon egg is presented to the chosen one, their training begins.

*Adventures*
The dragon bound hold their position very seriously as a protector of their partner, and as holders of a great responsibility. Good Dragon Bound are comparable to paladins, with compassion to pursue good, a will to uphold law, beside the fact that Dragon Bound are Dragon centered. Evil dragon bound enjoy reckless destruction, inflicting pain, and often feel far superior to people who weren’t entrusted with powers like them. Neutral dragon bound often watch the events of the world from the shadows, stepping in there imbalances of power occur, then returning to their observation.

*Characteristics* 
Dragon bound respect and honor their dragons, as they have a unique bond that only another dragon bound can understand. They gain insight towards the world by being connected to the dragons. Their dragons are there world and do not like it when their dragons are treated unfairly or shown any other form of rudeness.

* Alignment*
Dragon bound don’t have any fixed alignment, and because the dragon gains it alignment from the behaviors of the parent dragons, the dragons aren’t alignment tied. It has been seen a Paladin/Dragon Bound with a red dragon. 

*Religion* 
Dragon bound serve the dragon gods as a major reminder how powerful dragons can be. Good dragon bound tend to worship Lendys (the Scale of Justice), Tamara (Her Mercy) or Bahamut (the King of Good Dragonkind). Neutral dragon bound tend to worship Chronepsis (the Silent Watcher) or Io (the Creator of Dragonkind). Evil dragon bound tend to worship Garyx (the All-destroyer) or Tiamat (the Chromatic Dragon).

*Background* 
 Dragon bound come from all cultures and communities and so can be vary different, but have grate respect for dragons. All Dragon Bound have gone to the school of First Dragon Rights, and has gone out into the world to start their life.

*Races* 
As becoming dragon bound is a matter of destiny, it comes as no surprise that humans, being creatures of destiny and also belonging to no one culture or god, are often the ones called to this path. Half-elves are also occasionally chosen as well, in addition to their full-blooded Elvin parents. Half-orcs generally lack the incredible strength of character to follow this path; however, a half-orc dragon bound is certainly a formidable opponent. In the end, however, the dragons choose whom they will and their decisions are often strange and unpredictable, thus, anyone from any race or culture may become dragon bound.

*Abilities*
Charisma is often mandatory for a Dragon Bound because it increases their spells and improves their DC save. Strength is important for dragon bound as it improves their melee attack and damage rolls. Constitution is important for giving dragon bound lots of hit points, which they need in their many battles. Dexterity is important to dragon bound who want to be good archers or who want to unlock dexterity–related feats, but the heavy armor that dragon bound usually wear reduces the benefit of a high dexterity score.

Class Features

*Hit Die*: d8 
*Alignment*: A Dragon Bound can be of any alignment, and the Dragon can be of any alignment also.
*Starting Gold*: As Bard
*Starting Age*: As bard

*Class Skills*
The Dragon Bound’s class skills are Balance (Dex), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Dragon) (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge Dragon (Int), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int)
Skills points at 1st Level : (2 + Int modifier) x4
Skills points at Each Additional Level : 2 + Int modifier

```
[B]                           Fort   Ref    Will           
[U]Lvl   BAB                  Save   Save   Save         Special    [/U][/B]                                   
 1    +1                  +2     +0     +2            Spells, Dragon, Rider’s Blade, Armored Casting
 2    +2                  +3     +0     +3       
 3    +3                  +3     +1     +3        
 4    +4                  +4     +1     +4            Riders Blade +1,Elemental blade
 5    +5                  +4     +1     +4       
 6    +6/1                +5     +2     +5            Fresh Breath
 7    +7/2                +5     +2     +5       
 8    +8/3                +6     +2     +6       
 9    +9/4                +6     +3     +6            Riders Blade +2
10   +10/5                +7     +3     +7            Improved Armored Casting
11   +11/6/1              +7     +3     +7            
12   +12/7/2              +8     +4     +8       
13   +13/8/3              +8     +4     +8       
14   +14/9/4              +9     +4     +9            Riders blade +3
15   +15/10/5             +9     +5     +9            Explosive Blade
16   +16/11/6/1           +10    +5    +10            Greater Fresh Breath
17   +17/12/7/2           +10    +5    +10      
18   +18/13/8/3           +11    +6    +11
19   +19/14/9/4           +11    +6    +11            Riders Blade +4 
20   +20/15/10/5          +12    +6    +12            Blood Oath, Greater Armored Casting
```
*multiclassing*: Like a member of any other class, a dragon bound may be a multiclass character, but multiclass dragon bound face a special restriction. The dragon and character have a deep connection to each other, and are a vital part to each other’s lives, and so the class a dragon bound gains has to include the Dragon (If the Dragon Bound wanted to be a Netherese Archanist he could, but only if he gained the ability’s exclusively on the dragon back). Once multiclassed a Dragon Bound can not take any more levels in Dragon Bound.

*Weapon and Armour Proficiency*: A Dragon Bound has proficiency in all simple and martial weapons, as well as proficiency in light armor (although only can cast spells in the armor with Armored Casting).

*Spells:* The nature of the magic flowing through the Dragons veins is mystical, and allows the Dragon Bound to tap into its magic, although because of its inherent nature, Dragon Bound cast spell unlike any other class. Beginning at 4th level, the Dragon Bound is able to cast a number of arcane spells taken from there list. The Dragon Bound gets bonus spells per day based on Charisma, as a Sorcerer does.  When his dragon hatches, the Dragon Bound uses either his Charisma or his Dragon's, whichever is lower, to determine bonus spells per day. A Dragon Bound and his dragon share their spellcasting ability; the Dragon may cast spells available to the Dragon Bound, and casts from the same set of spell slots. They don’t gain any additional bonus spell slots from temporary changes. They need not meditate or study to regain their spell slots each day; a Dragon Bound only needs to remain on good terms with his Dragon, and get at least 8 hours of sleep each night (or equivalent rest if the Dragon Bound's race does not sleep).  To cast a spell, the Dragon Bound must have an Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a Dragon Bound's spell is 10 + the spell level + the Dragon Bound's Charisma modifier. The Dragon Bounds caster level starts at level 4 as 1, and increases by 1 each level from there. Like a Sorcerer, a Dragon Bound need not prepare his spells in advance.


```
[B]           Spells Per day
[U] Lvl    0     1     2    3      4    [/U][/B]
   1    1     0     -     -     -   
   2    1     0     -     -     -
   3    2     1     -     -     - 
   4    2     1     -     -     -    
   5    2     1     0     -     -     
   6    3     2     0     -     -     
   7    3     2     1     -     -     
   8    3     2     1     -     -     
   9    3     2     1     -     -      
  10    3    3     2     0     -     
  11    3     3     2     0     -     
  12    3     3     2     1     -     
  13    3     3     2     1     -     
  14    3     3     3     1     -     
  15    3     3     3     2     -     
  16    3     3     3     2     0     
  17    3     3     3     2     1     
  18    3     3     3     2     2     
  19    3     3     3     3     2
  20    3     3     3     3     3
```
 

```
[B]          	Bonus Spells (by Spell Level)
[U]Score	Modifier 0	1st	2nd	3rd	4th[/B][/U]
1	-5	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
2-3	-4	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
4-5	-3	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
6-7	-2	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
8-9	-1	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
10-11	0	—	—	—	—	—	
12-13	+1	—	1	—	—	—	
14-15	+2	—	1	1	—	—
16-17	+3	—	1	1	1	—
18-19	+4	—	1	1	1	1
20-21	+5	—	2	1	1	1
22-23	+6	—	2	2	1	1
24-25	+7	—	2	2	2	1
26-27	+8	—	2	2	2	2
28-29	+9	—	3	2	2	2
30-31	+10	—	3	3	2	2
32-33	+11	—	3	3	3	2
34-35	+12	—	3	3	3	3
36-37	+13	—	4	3	3	3
38-39	+14	—	4	4	3	3
40-41	+15	—	4	4	4	3
42-43	+16	—	4	4	4	4
44-45	+17	—	5	4	4	4
```

[sblock= Spell list and new spells]	 
*0-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
Cure Minor Wounds: Cures 1 point of damage.
Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or small object.
Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.
Daze: Humanoid creature of 4 HD or less loses next action.
Disrupt Undead: Deals 1d6 damage to one undead.
Arcane Mark: Inscribes a personal rune (visible or invisible).

*1ST-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
Mage Armor: Gives subject +4 armor bonus.
Mend: fixes torn light armor.*
Detect Undead: Reveals undead within 60 ft.
Cure Light Wounds: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level (max +5).
Sleep: Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber.
Enlarge Person: Humanoid creature doubles in size.
Jump: Subject gets bonus on Jump checks.

*2ND-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Protection from Arrows: Subject immune to most ranged attacks.
Shrink Dragon: Shrinks Dragon.*
Resist Energy: Ignores first 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.
Acid Arrow: Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
Blunt Weapon: blunts a sharp object.*
Sharpens Weapon: sharpens a blunt object.*
Continual Flame M: Makes a permanent, heatless torch.
Flaming Sphere: Creates rolling ball of fire, 2d6 damage, lasts 1 round/level.
Dragon speed: gives +20 speed to all things.*
Cure Moderate Wounds: Cures 2d8 damage +1/level (max +10).
Improved Mend: Mends medium armor.*
Bull’s Strength: Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.
Cat’s Grace: Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level.
Eagle’s Splendor: Subject gains +4 to Cha for 1 min./level.

*3RD-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Dragon Saddle: summons a dragon saddle for 1 hour/level*
Protection from Energy: Absorb 12 points/level of damage from one kind of energy.
Cure Serious Wounds: Cures 3d8 damage +1/level (max +15).
Hair: a good way to hide.*
Heroism: Gives +2 bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks.
Hold Person: Paralyzes one humanoid for 1 round/level.
Rage: Subjects gains +2 to Str and Con, +1 on Will saves, –2 to AC.
Lightning Bolt: Electricity deals 1d6/level damage.
Dragon Armor: summons Dragon Armor for 1 hour/level*
Flame Arrow: Arrows deal +1d6 fire damage.
Gaseous Form: Subject becomes insubstantial and can fly slowly.
Haste: One creature/level moves faster, +1 on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves.
Keen Edge: Doubles normal weapon’s threat range.
Grater Mend: Mends heavy armor.*
Slow: One subject/level takes only one action/round, –1 to AC, reflex saves, and attack rolls.

*4TH-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Fire Trap M: Opened object deals 1d4 damage +1/level.
Remove Curse: Frees object or person from curse.
Crushing Despair: Subjects take –2 on attack rolls, damage rolls, saves, and checks.
Cure Critical Wounds: Cures 4d8 damage +1/level (max +20).
lightless lantern: A good source of dark vision.*
Fire Shield: Creatures attacking you take fire damage; you’re protected from heat or cold.
Fireball: 1d6 damage per level, 20-ft. radius.
Ice Storm: Hail deals 5d6 damage in cylinder 40 ft. across.
Shout: Deafens all within cone and deals 5d6 sonic damage.
Ultimate Mend: Mends small magic objects.*

*= new spell 
[/sblock]


*Spells True name and essence*

A Dragon Bound can cast any spell on his list if he knows its true name and essence. Dragon Bound do not need any material, focus, or somatic components for their spells, instead they use only verbal components (and must pay any experience point costs, if required by a spell).  The Dragon Bound only ignores material, focus, and somatic components for his spells when his Armored Casting class feature applies (see below). To find the Spells True name and essence, the Dragon Bound must study for 30 minutes per spell level (0 level spells are worth 15 minuets), without interruption. If interrupted in his study's the use per day is lost. Once complete the Dragon Bound makes a Knowledge (Dragon) check agents the Spells DC. A Dragon Bound can only use the skill in this way 5 times a day + wisdom modifier (they do not carry over to the next day). Once the spells true name and essence is know, a Dragon Bound can cast the spell any time he can speak and has a spell slot. A Dragon Bound need not worry of forgetting a spells true name or essence, because it bonds with the spell in his head. A Dragon Bound cannot be told the word and cast it, because he still doesn’t know the essence of the spell, so even when the spells true name is know they still have to study for the essence of the spell.

At levels 1, 1, 5, 10, and 16 in this class, the Dragon Bound may roll a number of Knowledge (Dragon) checks equal to half his level plus his wisdom modifier (at levels 1, and 1 they get an extra +3 chances, and at level 5 they get an extra +2 chances). To learn the true name and essence of Dragon Bound spells of the spell level just learned (and only of the level just learned) without spending any time in study. This dose not clog up his 5 chances a day.


```
[B][U]spell name and essence DC[/U][/B]
[B]0 lvl spells[/B]      14
[B]1st lvl spells[/B]    17
[B]2nd lvl spells[/B]    21 
[B]3rd lvl spells[/B]    25  
[B]4th lvl spells [/B]   29 
[B]5th lvl spells[/B]    36
```

[sblock= Spells true name]	 
*0-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Resistance: indelstan nuade 
Acid Splash: Achuak hesjing nigis 
Cure Minor Wounds: kosj irisv
Detect Poison: ocuir vatha hesjing
Detect Magic: ocuir arcaniss
Read Magic: sjin arcaniss
Daze:edar clax
Disrupt Undead: kurik kaegro 
Arcane Mark: arcaniss oden

*1ST-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Endure Elements: hys indelstan nuade
Shield: fethos
Mage Armor: Arcaniss litrix
Mend: majak *
Detect Undead: ocuir kaegro
Cure Light Wounds: glar irisv
Sleep: ssifisv
Enlarge Person: gansahg munthrek
Jump: kosj austrat

*2ND-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Protection from Arrows: sevent nuade
Resist Energy: aurthon indelstan nuade
Acid Arrow: achuak hesjing sevent
Blunt Weapon: soshvent*
Sharpens Weapon: svent* 
Continual Flame M: ixen
Shrink Dragon: morta darastrix *
Improved Mend: Golbla majak *
Flaming Sphere: ixen isk
Dragon speed:  darastrix austrat*
Cure Moderate Wounds: othokent irisv
Improved Mend: kosj majak *
Bull’s Strength: versuesh
Cat’s Grace: gix
Eagle’s Splendor:aurod 

*3RD-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Dragon Saddle: darastrix shar*
Protection from Energy: nuade indelstan
Cure Serious Wounds: turalisj irisv
Deep Slumber:turalisj tobarosh
Hair: jisgus*
Heroism: svaergith
Rage: arthonath
Lightning Bolt: shochraos
Dragon Armor: Darastrix litrix
Flame Arrow: ixen sevent
Gaseous Form: thrae iejir
Grater Mend: turalisj majak*
Haste: sagstrelsahg
Keen Edge: sagstrela
Slow: sagstel oshsahg

*4TH-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Fire Trap M: ixen oth
Remove Curse: thuroshgix
Crushing Despair: thurgix korth
Cure Critical Wounds: vorpam irisv
lightless lantern: sverak adul *
Fireball: ixen usk
Fire Shield: ixen fethos
Ice Storm: gul kepesk
Shout: renthisj turalisj
Ultimate Mend: hys turalisj majak *
[/sblock]


*Dragon*: The main point of the Dragon Bound is of course his dragon. Because the dragon gains it alignment from the behaviors of the parent dragons, the dragons aren’t alignment tied. The dragon Bound has a dragon egg at level 1. To chose the dragon use these charts. The Dragon can not be ridden until it is 1 size bigger then you. The bond between Dragon Bound and Dragon is very strong and means that if the dragon dies, the Dragon Bound must make a DC 15 fort + dragon bound level. Failure means he loses 200 experience points per Dragon Bound level; success reduces the loss to one half that amount to 100 per level. A Dragon Bound can never acquire another dragon, but a slain dragon can be raised from the dead as a character can be, but the dragon does not lose a level or any constitution. If the dragon Bound's dragon is died permanently the dragon Bound can’t tack any more levels in dragon Bound, and loses all class ability’s, but can now take levels in other classes. If the Dragon Bound die’s permanently, the dragon die’s within 12 hours.  Dragons require *1/2* of your gold and magic items for its hord. These dragons are just like monsters in the Monster Manual without fear, they can only use there breath weapon once every 2d4 rounds, and spell casting is limited (this replaces all spells and spell like ability’s).


```
[B]Dragon chart
       Dragon
[U]Lvl     age         Special[/U][/B]
1~      egg         Egg
2       egg         Empathic link
3       egg
4       egg         
5       egg         
6       (2)         Spells*, age*
7       (3)         Share spells, 
8       (4) 
9       (5)         Telepathic link
10      (6)         Flight
11      (7)
12      (8)         Mental shield  
13      (9)
14     (10)
15     (11)
16     (12)         Fight as one    
17     (13)
18     (14)         Telepathy 
19     (15)
20     (16)
*= obtained when egg hatches
()= Challenge rating
~= only dragon bound level
```

[sblock= Dragon Bound’s Custom Dragon facts]
*Hit Dice*: D12
*Alignment*: Because the Dragon gains its alignment from the behaviors of the parent Dragons, the Dragon Bound Dragon is not alignment tied.
*Bite*: Bite attacks deal the indicated damage, and the dragon’s Strength bonus to all related rolls. A Dragon also can use its bite to snatch opponents if it has the Snatch feat.
*Claw*: Claw attacks deal the indicated damage, and 1/2 the Dragon’s Strength bonus (round down) to all related rolls. The Dragon also can use its claws to snatch opponents if it has the Snatch feat. Claw attacks are secondary attacks, requiring a –5 penalty on the attack roll. (Many dragons choose the Multiattack feat to lessen this penalty to –2).
*Wing*: The Dragon can slam opponents with its wings, even when flying. Wing attacks deal the indicated damage, and 1/2 the Dragon’s Strength bonus (round down) to all the related rolls. Wings are treated as secondary attacks.
*Tail Slap*: The Dragon can slap one opponent each round with its tail. A tail slap deals the indicated damage, and 1 and 1/2 times the Dragon’s Strength bonus (round down) to all related rolls. Tail Slap is treated as a secondary attack.
*Crush (Ex):* This special attack allows a flying or jumping Dragon of at least Huge size to land on opponents as a standard action, using its whole body to crush them. Crush attacks are effective only against opponents three or more size categories smaller than the Dragon (though it can attempt normal overrun or grapple attacks against larger opponents). A crush attack affects as many creatures as can fit under the Dragon’s body. Creatures in the affected area must succeed on a Reflex save (DC equal to that of the Dragon’s breath weapon) or be pinned, automatically taking bludgeoning damage during the next round unless the Dragon moves off them. If the Dragon chooses to maintain the pin, treat it as a normal grapple attack. Pinned opponents take damage from the crush each round if they don’t escape. A crush attack deals the indicated damage plus 1-1/2 times the Dragon’s Strength bonus (round down).
*Tail Sweep (Ex)*: This special attack allows a Dragon of at least Gargantuan size to sweep with its tail as a standard action. The sweep affects a half-circle with a radius of 30 feet (or 40 feet for a Colossal dragon), extending from an intersection on the edge of the 
Dragon’s space in any direction. Creatures within the swept area are affected if they are four or more size categories smaller than the Dragon. A tail sweep automatically deals the indicated damage plus 1-1/2 times the Dragon’s Strength bonus (round down). Affected creatures can attempt Reflex saves to take half damage (DC equal to that of the dragon’s breath weapon).
*Grappling:* Dragons do not favor grapple attacks, though their crush attack (and Snatch feat, if they know it) use normal grapple rules. A Dragon can always use its breath weapon while grappling, as well as its spells and spell-like or supernatural abilities, provided it succeeds on Concentration checks.
*Breath Weapon (Su)*: Using a breath weapon is a standard action. A blast from a breath weapon always starts at any intersection adjacent to the Dragon and extends in a direction of the Dragon’s choice, with an area as noted on the table below. If the breath weapon deals damage, creatures caught in the area can attempt Reflex saves to take half damage. Saves against none damaging breath weapons use the same DC. The save DC against a breath weapon is 10 + 1/2 dragon’s HD + dragon’s Con modifier.
Breath weapons come in two basic shapes, line and cone, whose areas vary with the Dragon’s size.


```
Dragon Breath Weapons
Dragon Size	 Line* (Length)     Cone** (Length)
Tiny	             30 ft.	                  15 ft.
Small	             40 ft.	                  20 ft.
Medium            60 ft.	                  30 ft.
Large	             80 ft.	                  40 ft.
Huge	             100 ft.                   50 ft.
Gargantuant     120 ft.                   60 ft.
Colossal           140 ft.                   70 ft.
```
*A line is always 5 feet high and 5 feet wide.
**A cone is as high and wide as its length.

*Keen Senses (Ex)*: A dragon sees four times as well as a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 120 feet.
*Blind sense*: Dragons can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 60 feet. Opponents the dragon can’t actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.
*Frightful Presence*: A Dragon Bound Dragon has no Frightful Presence.
Spells: Dragon Bound Dragons share spells with the Dragon Bound. See the Dragon ability “spells”.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: A Dragon Bound Dragon has no spell like ability’s because it shares spells with the rider. 
*Damage Reduction*: Young adult and older dragons have damage reduction. Their natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Skills*: All Dragons have skill points equal to (6 + Int modifier, minimum 1) x (Hit Dice + 3). Most Dragons purchase the following skills at the maximum ranks possible: Listen, Search, and Spot. The remaining skill points are generally spent on Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Intimidate, Knowledge (any), Sense Motive, and Use Magic Device at a cost of 1 skill point per rank. All these skills are considered class skills for Dragons. (Each dragon has other class skills as well, as noted in the variety descriptions.)
Feats: A Dragon Bound Dragon has one feat, plus additional feats every 7 Hit Dice. Dragons favor Alertness, Blind-Fight, Cleave, Flyby Attack, Hover, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Power Attack, Snatch, Weapon Focus (claw or bite), Wingover.
Dragon Riding: The Dragon Bound Dragon cannot be ridden until it is 1 size larger then you.
Dragon Space/Reach, Attacks, and Damage

```
Size	Space/Reach*	1 Bite     2 Claws	  2 Wing 	1 Tail Slap	Crush	1 Tail Sweep
Tiny	2-1/2 ft./0 ft.	1d4	  1d3	    -	-	-	-
Small	    5 ft./5 ft.	1d6	  1d4	-	-	-	-
Medium	    5 ft./5 ft.	1d8	  1d6	1d4	-	-	-
Large	    10 ft./5 ft. 	2d6	  1d8	1d6	1d8	-        	-
Huge	15 ft./10 ft. 	2d8	  2d6	1d8	2d6          	2d8	-
Gargantuan  	20 ft./15 ft. 	4d6	  2d8	2d6	2d8	4d6	2d6
Colossal    	 30 ft./20 ft.	4d8	  4d6	2d8	4d6	4d8	2d8
*A Dragon’s bite attack has reach as if the creature were one size category larger, and colossal is 30 ft. All other attacks are made with the standard reach for the Dragon’s size.
```

Dragon Overland Movement
Chromatic and metallic Dragons are exceedingly strong flyers and can cover vast distances quickly. A Dragon’s overland flying speed is a function of its tactical fly speed, as shown on the table below.

                            Dragon Overland Flying Speeds

```
————— Dragon’s Fly Speed ————
One Hour   100 feet	   150 feet	 200 feet	250 feet          300 feet
Normal        15 miles	   20 miles	  30 miles	40 miles         50 miles
Hustle	        30 miles	   40 miles	  60 miles	80 miles         100 miles

One Day				
Normal        120 miles    160 miles	   240 miles	320 miles       400 miles  
Hustle          240 miles    320 miles       480 miles      640 miles       800 miles
```
Dragons do not tire as quickly as other creatures when moving overland on the ground. If a Dragon attempts a hustle or a forced march, check for nonlethal damage once every 2 hours instead of every hour.[/sblock]

Egg: At level 1 a Dragon Bound is supplemented with a dragon egg. It is the color of the dragons race but looks like a normal rock to everyone but the rider. It has a spell cast over the egg that stops it from being more then 5 feet away from the rider. The egg will not hatch for the rider till the egg thinks the rider is worthy, so when a rider gets to the right level the egg hatches for him.

Empathic Link: The Dragon Bound has an empathic link with his dragon for up to one mile. This link communicates emotions. 

Spells: A Dragon Bound and dragon can share spells. They can each cast spells. see spells.

Age: Because of the strong magic that infuses both Dragon and Dragon Bound, the Dragon grows much, much quicker than a normal dragon. But in order for this abilty to work, the dragon must eat ½ the character's wealth. If the cash is not supplied, the dragon die’s, if the character multiclasses feeding it money dose not make it grow.

Share Spells: At the Dragon Bound’s or Dragon’s option, he may have any spell he cast on themselves to effect the Dragon or Dragon Bound. They must be within 5 feet of each other to receive the benefit. A Dragon Bound and Dragon can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of that type.

Telepathic Link: The Dragon Bound and his Dragon hold such a strong connection that they can communicate telepathically.

Flight: Because of the added weight of the saddle and Dragon bound, the Dragons balance and their wings improve to the point that their flight maneuverability is considered one level higher than normal (max average).

Mental Shield: The links between Dragon and Dragon Bound are so powerful now, that one's a round they can shield each other from damage. If one takes damage, the other can make a concentration check – 10 = damage able to take, although the max damage they can absorb is the Dragon Bound's constitution modifier x the Dragon’s constitution modifier x 2 + 10. This is a mental act and the dragon or Dragon Bound can choose not to tack the damage they can. It is only usable once per round.
 example: Torgon takes 20 damage. If Dracex makes a Concentration check of 30, she can take up to 20 damage. Her max damage she able to take is Torgon’s con modifier (3) x Dracex’s con modifier (4) x 2 + 10 = 34 but Dracex only has 15 hp left and so decides to take only 12 damage. This means Torgon takes 8 damage and Dracex takes 12 damage.

Fight As One: The Dragon Bound and his Dragon have been together for so long that they now act as one entity, one being. So when mounted they the rider can reach down vary far (albeit with a negative) and attack small things. 

```
[B]Fight as one
Dragons         able to hit with        
[U]Size             no negative       -5                  -10          -15           -20[/U][/B]
Diminutive       Fine               -                   -          -             - 
                                                                                           
Tiny             Diminutive       Fine                  -          -              - 
                                                                                
Small            Tiny             Diminutive           Fine        -               -   
                                                                     
Medium           Small            Tiny                 Diminutive  Fine            -

Large            Medium           Small                Tiny        Diminutive      Fine             

Huge             Large           Medium                Small       Tiny            Diminutive

Gargantuan       Huge            Large                 Medium      Small           Tiny

Colossal         Gargantuan       Huge                 Large       Medium          Small
```

Telepathy: The Dragon has become so accustomed to speaking with her mind, she now talks to all beings telepathically. She still needs to be able to speak the subject’s language. 

*Rider’s Blade*: Beginning at 1st level, the Dragon Bound chooses his ‘Rider’s Blade’. This weapon is made of his dragon's magic; the Dragon Bound must choose a specific type of weapon (melee or ranged) for it to be, such as a longsword or a long bow. The blade is timeless, It will never blunt, cannot be sundered, and is masterwork. If stolen or lost it requires one level to make a new riders blade. If willfully sacrificed, it requires 3 levels (you must state which weapon is to be the new weapon before this time starts). The Rider's Blade receives a magical enhancement bonus to attack and damage rolls, but only while the Dragon Bound holds it. At level four it gains a +1 and every 6 levels after it improves by +1, to +2 at 10, and +3 at 16. It doesn’t stack, merely replaces enhancement bonuses until the enhancement bonus is higher then the blades. It is considered a super natural ability.

If the Dragon Bound chooses two light weapons as his Rider's Blades, then he must choose only one of them to receive the enhancement bonus from this class feature.  However, only the other weapon receives the Elemental Blade and Explosive Blade abilities, when normally granted by this class.

*Armored Casting*: A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to use light armor. At 1st-level he gains proficiency in all light armors and the buckler shield, as well as gaining the ability to cast Dragon Bound spells while using these armors and shields without requiring somatic, material, or focus components. 

* Elemental Blade*: At forth level, the Dragons magic rubs off on the "Rider’s Blade", making it the same hue as the Dragon. The Rider's Blade now gains an energy aura when desired, which functions as per the Shock magic weapon quality, except that the energy type used is the same energy as his dragon's breath weapon. For instance, if the Dragon Bound's dragon deals acid damage with its breath weapon, then the Rider's Blade would have a greenish aura and thus deal bonus acid damage. This is considered a supernatural ability of the Dragon Bound, and only functions while he wields his Rider's Blade in melee.

*Fresh Breath*: At sixth level, a Dragon Bound has become attuned to his Dragon's breath weapon. If he is accidentally caught in the breath, on a successful save he takes no damage, on a failure he takes only half damage not unlike the evasion special ability. This works only for his dragon's breath weapon, not for anything else, including other dragon's breath. Fresh Breath is a supernatural ability.

*Improved Armored Casting*: A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to use medium armor. A 10th-level Dragon Bound gains proficiency in all medium armors as well as light shields, and may cast his spells from this class while using such armor and shield, without requiring somatic, material, or focus components.

*Explosive Blade*: At 15th level, the Rider’s blade becomes even more powerful and glows brightly with the color of his dragon. This time the Rider's Blade gains an energy burst, which functions as per the Shocking Burst magic weapon quality, except that the burst of energy damage belongs to the same type as the Elemental Blade feature of this class. This replaces Elemental Blade. Explosive Blade is a supernatural ability of the Dragon Bound; it only functions when the Dragon Bound wields his Rider's Blade in melee. 

*Greater Fresh Breath*: By 16th level, the Dragon Bound has become so used to his own dragon's breath weapon; he is now immune to it (but not other dragons' breath weapons). Greater Fresh Breath is a supernatural ability.

*Blood Oath*: At level 20, the Rider’s bond to his Dragon becomes so strong he undergoes an incredible transformation. He becomes more draconic. His teeth and nails become sharper, but not sharp enough to attack with, and his skin take on a slight tint identical to his dragon’s color. Regardless of race, all scars, blemishes and disfigurations disappear. Non-magical diseases are cured. All negative levels are removed, all ability score damage is healed, and all ability drain is cured. He also become stronger, quicker and wiser, gaining a +1 natural increase to Strength, Dexterity and Wisdom.

*Greater Armored Casting*: A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to use heavy armor. At 20th-level onward, the Dragon Bound is proficient in all heavy armors and heavy shields.  Additionally, he may henceforth cast spells from this class while using such armor and shield, without requiring somatic, material, or focus components.

*Starting Packages* 

*Human Dragon Bound*
*Armor*: Chain shirt +4 AC, Shield Buckler +2 AC, Armor check penalty –2, speed 30 feat 25 LB.
*Weapon*: Long sword 1d8 19-20x2 4lb. medium size/slashing
Short bow 1d6 crit x3 2lb. Medium size Piercing 
*Skills*: Pick a number of skills equal to 3+Int modifier

```
[U]Skill               Ability      Rank       [/U]      
Knowledge Dragon     (Int)        +4
Handle animal        (Cha)        +4
Ride                 (Dex)        +4
Balance              (Dex)        +4
Spell craft          (Int)        +4
```
*feat*: Combat Reflexes 
*Bonus feat*: Human Dragon Strength
Gear: Backpack with water skin, one day trail rations, bed roll, sack, flint and steel, hooded lantern, 3 pints of oil, Quiver with 20 arrows, Dragon Egg
*Gold*:6d4 gp

*Alternative Dragon Bound Starting Package*
As Human Dragon Bound except
*Race*: Dwarf, Elf, Half Elf, or Half Orc
*Armor*: speed 20 (dwarf only)
*Skills*: Pick a number of skills Equal to 2+Int modifier 
*Feat*: same as feat except there race

*Alternative Dragon Bound Starting Package*
As Human Dragon Bound except 
*Race*: Gnome or Halfling
*Armor*: speed 20 feet  15 LB.
*Weapon*: Short sword 1d6 crit 19-20 3LB. (instead of long sword)
*Skill:* Pick a number of skills equal to 2+Int modifier 
*feat*: same as feat except there race
*Gold*: 8d4 gp


*Epic Dragon Bound*
*Hit Dice*: d10
*Skill points at each level*: 2+Int. modifier.


```
[B]        Dragon                                            spells
[U]lvl      Age        special                                lvl 5[/B][/U]
21       18                                                    -
22       19                                                    -  
23       20           Bonus Feat                               0   
24       21                                                    0 
25       22                                                    0     
26       23         Speeding Blade, Bonus Feat                 0                 
27       24                                                    1                  
28       25                                                    1             
29       26          Bonus Feat                                1                
30       27                                                    2
```


[sblock= Epic Dragon]

*Dragon age:*
a dragon Bounds Dragon keeps aging till it gets to its max age. At which point the Dragon Gains 1 HD per level.

A Dragon grows and grows even after its age category’s are maxed. All of these are gained after the Dragon reaches its max age category.

*Size:*
The Dragon gains +1 size every 6 levels till the Dragon reaches colossal.

*AC:*
The Dragon gains a +1 Natural armor bonus every 2 levels.

*Breath Weapon:*
The Dragon gains another dice on its Breath Weapon once every 3 levels.

*Spell Resistance:*
The Dragon gains a +2 to spell resistance every 3 levels.

*Stats:*
A Dragon Bounds Dragon gains +1 Str and Dex per 4 lvls, and a +2 Int, Wis, and Cha every 6 levels.

*Damage Reduction:*
The damage reduction of a Dragon Bounds Dragon increases to 20/epic at level 30.

*Feats:*
A Dragon Bounds Dragon gains a Feat every 4 levels.
[/sblock] 

*Bonus Feat*:
A Dragon Bound can chouse any feat as a bonus feat, as long as he meats the requirements.


*Spells*:
An Epic Dragon Bound gets 5th levels spells but doesn’t get 6th or higher. 

*Speeding Blade*:
At 26th level, the Rider’s blade becomes so powerful that it hums. This time it gains the speed enchantment and is also considered supernatural. 
[sblock= Epic Bonus spell points]
	
	



```
[B]Table: Bonus Spells of 5th lvl

[U]Score	Modifier	Bonus Spells of 5th lvl[/U][/B]
1	-5	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
2-3	-4	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
4-5	-3	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
6-7	-2	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
8-9	-1	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
10-11	0	—
12-13	+1	—
14-15	+2	—
16-17	+3	—
18-19	+4	—
20-21	+5	1
22-23	+6	1
24-25	+7	1
26-27	+8	1
28-29	+9	2
30-31	+10	2
32-33	+11	2
34-35	+12	2
36-37	+13	3
38-39	+14	3
40-41	+15	3
42-43	+16	3
44-45	+17	4
```
[/sblock]


[sblock= Epic spells]
*5TH-LEVEL SORCERER/WIZARD SPELLS*
Break Enchantment: Frees subjects from enchantments, alterations, curses, and petrification.
Wall of Stone: Creates a stonewall that can be shaped.
Telepathic Bond: Link lets allies communicate.
Tree house: Makes a house for 24 days.*
Cure Light Wounds, Mass: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level for many creatures.
Hold Monster: As hold person, but any creature.
Sending: Delivers short message anywhere, instantly.
Wall of Force: Wall is immune to damage.
Death’s Pinch: A kill spell with fort save.*
Blight: Withers one plant or deals 1d6/level damage to plant creature.
Magic Missile Storm: A Magic Missile storm.*
Waves of Fatigue: Several targets become fatigued.
Animal Growth: One animal/two levels doubles in size.
Passwall: Creates passage through wood or stone wall.
Epic Mend: Mends all magic items.*
Transmute Mud to Rock: Transforms two 10-ft. cubes per level.
Transmute Rock to Mud: Transforms two 10-ft. cubes per level.[/sblock]

[sblock= Epic spells true name]
*5TH-LEVEL SORCERER/WIZARD SPELLS*
Break Enchantment:adoshon levex
Wall of Stone: ternesj dos
Telepathic Bond: adon madeec
Tree house: okarthel*
Cure Light Wounds, mass: turalisj glar irisv
Hold Monster: pok arthrek
Sending: ar ossalur
Wall of Force:dos ar thrae
Death’s Pinch: loex*
Blight: bensoshvelk
Magic Missile Storm: arcaniss kepesk *
Waves of Fatigue: hesjing othokosh ar ent madeec
Animal Growth: baeshra desta
Passwall: gethrisj erekess dor 
Epic Mend: gix majak*
Transmute Mud to Rock: hesjing ekes verthicha
Transmute Rock to Mud: verthicha ekes hesjing
[/sblock]

*Ex-Dragon Bound*
A dragon bound who tacks a level in anything that dose not include the dragon cannot gain any more levels in dragon bound, and loses all class abilities until his levels (levels he gained after the first Dragon Bound level) are all into dragon bound. The dragon bound’s partner may even be so angered by his blatant disregard for it, that the dragon may leave and never come back.

  PLAYING A DRAGON BOUND
 There is no concrete way to play a Dragon Bound, for every game, adventure, and character has to many variables to mention. But this is a Brief Description on an average world on an average game. 

*Religion*: Dragon Bound almost always fallow dragon gods, because of there dragon companion. Their god's are: 
Good Dragon gods are Lendys (the Scale of Justice), Tamara (Her Mercy), and Bahamut (the King of Good Dragonkind). Neutral dragon bound tend to worship Chronepsis (the Silent Watcher) or Io (the Creator of Dragonkind). Evil Dragon Bound gods are Garyx (the All-destroyer), and Tiamat (the Chromatic Dragon).

*Other Classes*: 
*barbarians* are either envious or grateful of the dragon Bounds help depending on the player, but never like a Dragon Bound because of there ability to reap havoc on the battle field. A Dragon Bound doesn’t really care for a Barbarian and tend to avoid them in because of there nature. 
*Bard’s* like the Dragon Bound for their common roles in epic poems and songs, and tent to buff them in battles. Wile the Dragon Bound are often pompous about their classes dominance in story’s, and strive to keep bards alive to further their profession fame. 
*Claric's* don’t like the fact that a Dragon Bound can heal, and mock their gods, and tend to blame the Dragon Bound if someone death mid-adventure from lack of healing. The Dragon Bound Scoff at the Claric’s petty gods and often considers them misguided. 
*Druid’s* are often amazed by the Dragon Bound companion more then the player, and then to treat the Dragon like royalty. The Dragon Bound likes to see his dragon get attention and treats the Druids fairly, but every so often a smack remark may fall out of his mouth about the druids wimpy pet. 
*Fighters *normally like the challenge on the battlefield and try to out maneuver and out kill the Dragon Bound. Ironically, so do the Dragon Bound and try to make it fair, by excluding the Dragon in such competitions. 
*Monk’s* don’t really care about Dragon Bound, to them there just another class and don’t pay unnecessary attention to dragon bound. The Dragon Bound think likewise, with the exception of there fascination for a monks flexibility. 
*Paladin’s* think they are almost identical to Dragon Bound motive wise and tend to have a grate understanding with them, although not with the dragon. Dragon Bound tent to think the paladins know nothing about them, for they’re all about Dragon's not Uprooting evil, although this dose not stop paladins from their thoughts. 
*Ranger’s* like druids have an immense curiosity for a Dragon Bounds dragon. Unlike the Druid however the Dragon Bound respect Rangers for there devotion to nature and treat them vary politely and tend to save them from dieing more often then any other class. 
*Rogue’s*, like monks, think there just like any other class except for the dragon's, they are deeply afraid of the dragon because of its uncanny history of eating rogues. Dragon Bound tend to cultivate this belief to save their purse form watchful eyes. 
*Sorcerer’s* think dragon bound are mock spell casters and normally look down upon them like monkeys dabbling with higher mathematics’. At the same time Dragon Bound do not fear sorcerers in the least because of their ability to save against deadly spells. 
*Wizard’s* tend to believe like sorcerers that Dragon Bound are mock spell casters. Dragon Bound however hate wizards and tend to have none lethal duels with wizards that often end in wizards blood.

*Combat*: A Dragon Bound has 4 basic battle strategies, The Warrior, The Mage, The Healer, and The Ranger.
*The Warrior*: The Warrior is where the Dragon And Dragon Bound both engage in melee combat, not to complex.
*The Mage*: The Mage is where the Dragon Bound is casts spells, and the Dragon casts spells, uses its Breath weapon, or uses flyby attacks.
*The Healer*: The Healer is where the Dragon and Dragon Bound both fight and both heal periodically throughout the battle. 
*The Ranger*: The Ranger is where the Dragon Bound uses a bow, and the Dragon uses flyby attacks.


*Advancement*: The Dragon Bound basically has a somewhat limited array of options. They can tack any class or Prestige Class as long as the ability’s can only be used if they involve the Dragon. They can also stay the course of Dragon Bound. 


  Dragon Bound Lore 

Characters with ranks in Knowledge (Dragons) or Knowledge (history) may research Dragon Bound to learn more about them. When a character makes a skill check, read or paraphrase the following, including the information from lower DCs.

*DC 5 *: Dragon Bound have Dragon Pets.

*DC 10*: Dragon Bound are protectors of Dragon land.

*DC 15*: Dragon Bound talk to their Dragons.

*DC 20*: Dragon Bound love their Dragons and turn more Draconic over time. 


DRAGON BOUND IN THE WORLD
_Fun! You think this is fun! This is a flight technique that will save your life 1 day! _ 
- Jeremy the blunt, Dragon Bound trainer at the First school of Dragon Rights. 


*Notables*: There are a few Dragon Bound that stand out in history:

Habitha is one of the least know Dragon Bound, because she was a women. But she was vital to the stability of this class. She was the Dragon Bound who convinced the wild Dragons to supplement the school with eggs with the promise of land without humans. They are week, but many and where slowly killing off the dragons.

Joanne was Habitha's mate and he, once he heard news of habitha’s triumph, he went to the human king. After 5 quick days of negotiations, he formed the treaty between the humans and Dragons. Although many empires have risen and fallen sense then, it has always been advantages to maintain the treaty with the Dragons.

Fredric the grand was the first Dragon Bound ever, and set up the schools to begin the teaching of apprentices. He named the school "The First school of Dragon Rights" to honor the Dragons, and as a constant reminder to what the Dragon Bound stand for. 

There has only been 1 notably evil Dragon Bound by Dragon Bound standards, for Dragon Bound are commonly evil. His name was Kebler the wicked. He went mad when his Dragon Hatched, for it was deformed. That had a profound effect on his week mind. He blamed the whole Dragon race for the deformity and went on a rampage kill many a Dragon. It required 10 Dragon Bound attacking at the same time to tack him down, for in his madness he gained power. To this day the Dragons still mourn the lost and Dragon Bound are forbidden to speak of it. 

*Organizations*:  Ones a Dragon Bound has been chosen they go to the First school of Dragon Rights, this is where a Dragon Bound learns about The real Dragon Bound legacy. They learn how to read and write. How to act as a Dragon Bound, and may many more thing. The teachers are Retired Dragon Bound who live the legacy forever. Some Dragon Bound leave young to explore the world. Some stay longer to learn all there is to learn. Still some others never leave and become teachers. The school is usually located where only Dragons can Fly, and its not uncommon for giant Red and Gold Dragons side by side, for it is a neutral zone where all hatred is put aside so that the Dragons don’t have to fight for land. The young apprentices that learn at these schools gain a deep understanding about Dragons and the society more then any learned scholar could ever know, for it requires a Dragon Companion to understand. 
The pecking orders of theses schools are:
The Grand Master, and any ancient Dragons that reside in the school
The teachers and there dragons, along with visiting Dragons
The cleaning and cooking staff because they are privileged to clean at such a prestige school
And finally the apprentices, the teach humility


DRAGON BOUND IN THE GAME
 A Dragon Bound is most like a Duskblade then any other class.

*NPC Reaction*
*Commoners*: Commoners tend to be skeptical if a Dragon Bound says he’s a Dragon Bound(when the Dragon isn’t present). At which point he dose one of two things, he will either ask the Dragon Bound to prove it or dismiss the fact and think he’s a liar. If the Dragon Bound proves it (by showing him his Dragon) then the commoner dose one of two things. Either he get frightened and submissive or dismisses the fact and moves on. Giving a little bit of respect to the Dragon Bound and none to the Dragon.

*Nobility:* Nobility almost always believes a character when he clam’s to be a Dragon Bound, because they like ranting at anyone who is forthright with this information regardless of truth. They have heard the story’s thousands of times about the epic history of the class Dragon Bound, and tend to disbelieve it all. They mostly are pompous, with no respect towards the Dragon Bound or Dragon. Although a little intimidated by the Dragon, they think them as nothing more the pets for brainwashed popping jays. 

*Scholars*: Scholars who have researched the class tend to act different towards a Dragon Bound ones they establish proof of their identity. But ones it is secured these scholars treat the Dragon Bound and his Dragon with respect, though not on par as an equal. They tend to be vary compliant with any requests a Dragon Bound might have, and a bit intimidated by the Dragon. At the same time asking about his relation ship with the Dragon and more obscure tidbits of information surrounding the classes creation (and taking notes all the wile).

*Royalty*: Royalty know a Dragon Bound is authentic for two reasons. First they know that to get an audience with the king they had to show their Dragon. Second, the Dragon is almost always present in the audience. They tend to respect the Dragon Bound more then Fear them because of their common visits to the Government, and their accomplishments with the Dragons.

*Encounters*: If a Dragon Bound meets another Dragon Bound, they do an assortment of things. They normally exchange the latest news on the kings and Dragons, tell of their latest adventure, or have nonlethal duels. Wile their Dragon converse with each other on what ever they feel like saying (normally about there hord), and have breathtaking Arial contests.

*Adaptation*: You don’t need a the school, or the Dragon land treaty to play a Dragon Bound. Nothing in here fits your world perfectly. I am not going to tell you how to play one, these are guidelines not set rules.

[sblock= new Dragon Bound feats]*Character Feats*

```
Name                                  prerequisites                                benefit
Character feats
Dragon Armor                    Dragon of Young adult or older                      +2 ac on dragon back
Dragon Diplomacy             Dragon of Young adult, fortitude of 8             +5 to Dragon Diplomacy checks
Dragon cunning                  Dragon of Young or older                                +1 to attacks on dragon back
dragon Riding                     Dragon of large or bigger                                 +4 to riding checks on dragon back
Elemental healing               Cha 14, a hatched Dragon                                DR3/-, dragon breath elemental 
-Imp elemental healing       Cha 15, elemental healing                                DR4/-
-Gr elemental healing         Cha 17, Imp elemental healing                         DR5/-, heal 1/5th damage
-Ult elemental healing        Cha 18, Gr elemental healing                           DR 1/2/-, heal 1/4th
-Imp Ult elemental healing Car 20, Ult elemental healing                          Elemental immunity, heal 1/3
-Gr Ult elemental healing   Car 21, Imp Ult elemental heal                        Heal 1/2
-Epic Elemetal healing       Car 23, Gr Ult elemental healing                      Heal all damage
Flying Jump                        Dex 15, Intelligent flying mount                       Jump off mount for AOO

Racal Feats
Dwarf Dragon Armor         lvl 1, Dragon Bound, Dwarf, con 15                 +2 natural armor
Elvin Dragon speed            lvl 1, Dragon Bound, Elf, Dex 15                     +10 speed
Gnome Dragon Spells        lvl 1, Dragon Bound, Gnome, Int 15                 +1 spells, spell like saves +1spell DC’s.
Halfling Dragon Skills       lvl 1, Dragon Bound, Halfling, Cha 15              +2 hide, search, spot, move quietly
Human Dragon Strength    lvl 1, Dragon Bound, Human, Wis 15                +2 to all attack rolls
Orc Dragon powers            lvl 1, Dragon Bound, Orc, str 15                        critical equals an AOO

Character and Dragon feats
Armored swimming           Dex 15                                                                 ignore ½ pounds when swimming           
-Imp Armored swimming  Dex 15, Armored swimming                               ignores all pounds when swimming
Bend like a reed                 Dex 16                                                                 +1 dex mod on armor
-Imp Bend like a reed        Bend like a reed, Dex 18                                     +2 dex mod on armor
-Ult Bend like a reed         ImpBend like a reed, dex 20                                +1/2 dex mod on armor
-Epic Bend like a reed       Ult Bend like a reed, dex 22                                 + all your dex mod on armor
Bonus Spell feat                 spells of 1st lvl, Bab 3                                         +1 bonus spell to first lvl, and up
Intuitive Protection            Dragon of Wyrmling, Cha 16                              +1 to all saves
- Imp intuitive Protection   Dragon of Young, Cha 18, Intuitive Protection  +2 to all saves
- Gr intuitive Protection     Dragon of Juvenal, Cha 20, Imp intuitive Protection      +1/2 your cha mod to all saves
- Mast intuitive Protection Dragon of Adult, Cha 22, Gr intuitive Protection        +your cha mod to all saves
Spell storing                      Int 12, 0 level spells                                              store a spell in a stone
-Imp Spell storing              Int 14, 1st level spells, Spell storing                    store a spell in a stone 
-Gr Spell storing               Int 16, 2nd level spells, ImpSpell storing             store a spell in a stone
- ImpGr Spell storing        Int 18, 3rd level spells, Gr Spell storing               store a spell in a stone
Ult Spell storing                Int 20, 4th level spells, Imp Gr Spell storing        store a spell in a stone

Dragon Feats
Air currents                      Int 15, spot 8 rank                                                 +30 fly speed
Weather Watcher             int 15, juvenile                                                       weather dose not slow you in flight
Dragon Fear                    pre-fear aura age category                                      fear aura
Dragon Flight                 Dragon ability Flight, size Gargantuan                  +50 flight speed, and +1 flight category
Dragon Riding                 pre- first fight, con 16                                            able to carry creatures of your size
Flip Kick                         Dragon size of Huge or larger                                You can flip and kick
-Imp Flying Jump           Dex 15, rider mist have Flying Jump                      no longer flat footed

Epic Dragon Bound Feats
Able casting                   Cha 20, Wis 24, bonus spell feat                              speechless casting
-Imp Able casting          Cha 20, Wis 25, bonus spell feat,                             faster speechless casting                                           Able casting
- Epic Spell storing        Int 22, 5th level spells, Ult Spell storing                 store a spell in a stone
Fast casting                    Cha 20, Int 24, bonus spell feat                               fast casting
-Gr Fast casting             Cha 21, Int 25, Fast casting                                      faster fast casting

Epic Dragon Feats
Improved Dragon Flight    ability Flight, Gargantuan, Dragon Flight             good flight maneuverability
```

* Flying Jump *

*Prerequisite*: Dex 15, Intelligent flying mount

*Special*: this feat is only usable when in close flying combat

*Benefit*: a person taking this feat can jump off his mount and attack the enemy with an Attack of Opportunity, this feat is only usable once on any one enemy, then falls and is caught in the saddle like normal. The next turn continues normally but the Dragon is flat footed for one round.

*elemental healing*

*Prerequisite*: Car 14, a hatched Dragon

*Benefit*: You bond with your Dragon is vary strong. So you gain elemental DR 3/-  of the same type as your Dragons Breath weapon (but not from your Dragon).

*Improved elemental healing*

*Prerequisite*: Car 15, elemental healing

*Benefit*: You bond with your Dragon is vary strong. So you gain elemental DR 4/-  of the same type as your Dragons Breath weapon (but not from your Dragon).

*Grand elemental healing*

*Prerequisite*: Car 17, Improved elemental healing

*Benefit*: You bond with your Dragon is vary strong. So you gain elemental DR 5/-, and heal 1/5 damage of the same type as your Dragons Breath weapon (but not from your Dragon).

*Ultimate elemental healing*

*Prerequisite*: Car 18, Grand elemental healing

*Benefit*: You bond with your Dragon is vary strong. So you gain elemental DR one half of all damage you get hit by, and heal 1/4 of the same type as your Dragons Breath weapon (but not from your Dragon).

*Improved Ultimate elemental healing*

*Prerequisite*: Car 20, Ultimate elemental healing

*Benefit*: You bond with your Dragon is vary strong. So you gain elemental immunity, and heal 1/3 of the same type as your Dragons Breath weapon (but not from your Dragon).

*Grand Ultimate elemental healing*

*Prerequisite*: Car 21, Improved Ultimate elemental healing

*Benefit*: You bond with your Dragon is vary strong. So you gain elemental healing 1/2 of the same type as your Dragons Breath weapon (but not from your Dragon).

*Epic elemental healing*

*Prerequisite*: Car 23, Grand Ultimate elemental healing

*Benefit*: You bond with your Dragon is vary strong. So you get healed instead of damaged from all elemental damage of the same type as your Dragons Breath weapon (but not from your Dragon).

*Dragon Riding*

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of large or bigger

*Benefit*: You and your Dragon have grown together to the point of exclusion. So when on Dragon back you get +4 to ride checks.
*
Dragon cunning*

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Young or older, Dragon size of large or bigger
*
Benefit*: When riding Dragon Back you and your Dragon procure an artful dance that improves your chance to hit. So when on Dragon back you and your Dragon gain +1 to hitting and damage.

*Dragon Armor *

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Young adult or older

*Benefit*: When riding Dragon Back you and your Dragon act as one mind and are able dodge attack better. You and your Dragon gain +2 dodge ac when on Dragon Back.

* Superior Two-Weapon Fighting *

*Prerequisite*: Dex 20, Grater Two-Weapon Fighting,, base attack bonus +15.

*Benefit*: a person taking this feat uses weapons like extensions of its own body, they do not take any attack or damage penalty for attacking with two weapons.

*Racial feats*

*Elvin Dragon speed*

*Prerequisite*: lvl 1, lvl in Dragon Bound, Elvin, Dex 15

*Benefit*: Your Elvin nature combines with your Draconic bond, so your land bace speed increases by 10 feet.

*Human Dragon Strength*

*Prerequisite*: lvl 1, lvl in Dragon Bound, Human, Wis 15

*Benefit*: Your Human nature, and knowledge of battle combines with your Draconic bond, so to all your  attacks gain a +2 to all attack roll.

*Dwarf Dragon Armor*

*Prerequisite*: lvl 1, lvl in Dragon Bound, Dwarf, con 15

*Benefit*: Your Dwarf nature combines with your Draconic bond, so you gain a +2 natural armor bonus to your AC.

*Halfling Dragon Skills*

*Prerequisite*: lvl 1, lvl in Dragon Bound, Halfling, Cha 15

*Benefit*: Your Halfling nature combines with your Draconic bond, so you gain a +2 to your hide, search, spot, and move quietly skills.

*Gnome Dragon Spells*

*Prerequisite*: lvl 1, lvl in Dragon Bound, Gnome, Int 15

*Benefit*: Your Gnome nature combines with your Draconic bond, so you gain a +1 to all spell, and spell like saves, as well as a +1 to your spell DC’s.

*Orc Dragon powers*

*Prerequisite*: lvl 1, lvl in Dragon Bound, Orc, str 15

*Benefit*: Your Orc nature combines with your Draconic bond, so you gain an attack of opportunity on the monster you hit after hitting him with a critical.


_*Character and Dragon feats*_


*Bend like a reed*

*Prerequisite*: Dex 16

*Benefit*: You learn how to move in armor, you can now add 1 Dex point to the Maximum Dex Bonus of the armor you are using.

*Improved Bend like a reed*

*Prerequisite*: Dex 18

*Benefit*:Your movement in armor is improving, you can now add 2 Dex points to the maximum Dex modifier of the armor you are using.

* Ultimate Bend like a reed*

*Prerequisite*: Dex 20

*Benefit*: Your movement in armor is running out of room to improve, you can now add ½ of your dex modifyer to the maximum Dex modifier of the armor you are using.

* Epic Bend like a reed*

*Prerequisite*: Dex 22

*Benefit*:Your ability to move in armor is matured, you can now add all of your dex modifier to the maximum Dex modifier of the armor you are using.

*Spell storing*

*Prerequisite*: Int 12, ability to cast First level spells

*Benefit*: You can store a first level spell slot in any gem listed below, the gem can only be used 5 times before it Disintegrates. One charge is equal to one 1st level spells. The stored spells do not decay over time. Only one charge can be in a stone at a time.
Banded, eye, or moss agate; azurite; blue quartz; hematite; lapis lazuli; malachite; obsidian; rhodochrosite; tiger eye; turquoise; freshwater (irregular) pearl

*Improved Spell storing *

*Prerequisite*: Int 14, ability to cast Second level spells, Spell storing

*Benefit*: You can store a second level spell slot in any gem listed below, the gem can only be used 5 times before it Disintegrates. One charge is equal to one 2nd-level spell, 3 1st level spells. The stored spells do not decay over time. Only one charge can be in a stone at a time.
Bloodstone; carnelian; chalcedony; chrysoprase; citrine; iolite, jasper; moonstone; onyx; peridot; rock crystal (clear quartz); sard; sardonyx; rose, smoky, or star rose quartz; zircon

* Grater Spell storing *

*Prerequisite*: Int 16, ability to cast Third level spells, Improved Spell storing

*Benefit*: You can store a third level spell slot in any gem listed below, the gem can now only be used 10 times before it Disintegrates. One charge is equal to one 3rd-level spell, 3 2nd-level spells, or 5 1st level spells. The stored spells do not decay over time. Only one charge can be in a stone at a time.
Amber; amethyst; chrysoberyl; coral; red or brown-green garnet; jade; jet; white, golden, pink, or silver pearl; red spinel, red-brown or deep green spinel; tourmaline

*Improved Grater Spell storing *

*Prerequisite*: Int 18, ability to cast Forth level spells, Grater Spell storing

*Benefit*: You can store a forth level spell slot in any gem listed below, the gem can only be used 10 times before it Disintegrates. One charge is equal to one 4th-level spell, 3 3rd-level spells, or 5 2nd level spells. The stored spells do not decay over time. Only one charge can be in a stone at a time.
Alexandrite; aquamarine; violet garnet; black pearl; deep blue spinel; golden yellow topaz

*Ultimate Spell storing *

*Prerequisite*: Int 20, ability to cast Fifth level spells, Improved Grater Spell storing

*Benefit*: You can store a Fifth level spell slot in any gem listed below, the gem can only be used 10 times before it Disintegrates. One charge is equal to one 5th-level spell, 3 4th-level spells, or 5 3rd level spells. The stored spells do not decay over time. Only one charge can be in a stone at a time.
Emerald; white, black, or fire opal; blue sapphire; fiery yellow or rich purple corundum; blue or black star sapphire; star ruby

*Armored swimming*

*Prerequisite*: Dex 15

*Benefit*: You learn to swim naturally in water with armor on, and so 1/2 the poundage of your armor dose not slow down your swimming.

* Improved Armored swimming*

*Prerequisite*: Dex 15, Armored swimming

*Benefit*: You learn to swim naturally in water with armor on, and so the poundage of your armor dose not slow  down your swimming.

*Dragon Diplomacy*

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Young adult or higher, fortitude of 8 or more

*Benefit*: Your Dragon gives you an inside look on Dragon life, and so you can extrapolate some understanding. You get +5 bonus to Dragon Diplomacy checks.

*Bonus Spell feat *

*Prerequisite*: spells level of at least one, Bab 3

*Benefit*: If you tack this feat you get a bonus spell of first level, you cant get this added to 0 level spells.

*Special*: you can tack this feat multiple times once for every spell level, it give one bonus spell progressively higher. Can only tack this feat as many times as spell levels you have.

*Intuitive Protection*

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Wyrmling or older, Charisma of 16 or higher

*Benefit*: Your Dragon gives you deep insight into the world around you, and so you gain plus one to all saves.

*Improved intuitive Protection*

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Young or older, Charisma of 18 or higher

*Benefit*: Your insight is maturing with your Dragon, and so now gives you a plus two to all saves.

*Grand intuitive Protection *

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Juvenal or older, Charisma of 20 or higher

*Benefit*: Your insight is almost matured as is your Dragon, and so now gives you a plus ½ your charisma modifier to all saves.

* Mastered intuitive Protection *

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Adult or older, Charisma of 22 or higher

*Benefit*: Your insight is matured as is your Dragon, and so now gives you a plus equal to your charisma modifier to all saves.

_*Dragon feats*_


* Improved Flying Jump *

*Prerequisite*: Dex 15, rider mist have Flying Jump feat

*Benefit*: you have become so good at grabing you rider after Flying Jump, that now you are no longer flatfooted after a jump.

*Air currents*

*Prerequisite*: Int 15, spot 8 rank

*Benefit*: You put into practice the use of are currents, updrafts, and cold or hot air, to the point that your base fly speed is improved by 30 feet.

*Weather Watcher*

You learned how to watch the sky, identify serious weather patterns, and know how to avoid them. 
*Prerequisite:* Int 15, Juvenile or higher

*Benefit:* When flying, weather dose not slow you down.

*Dragon Flight*

Your experience flying, especially with a rider, has improved your balance, and wings more then any normal Dragon.
*Prerequisite:* Dragon ability Flight, size Gargantuan

*Benefit*: You gain +50 flight speed and have +1 flight maneuverability category (max average).

*Dragon Fear*

*Prerequisite*: Dragon Bound Dragon Mount without the age category necessary for the fear aura ability. 

*Benefit*: Your furious Dragon nature shines through the tame life as a Dragon Bounds Mount. So now you gain the fear aura ability when you grow to the right size.

*Flip Kick *

*Prerequisite*: Dragon size of Huge or larger

*Benefit*: You are agile and graceful in flight, so when in battle you have the ability 1’s every 7 rounds to retaliate when you are attacked. Before you get hit on an adversary’s turn you can twirl backwards and kick the opponent in the chest. To dodge this attack and get his turn, the opponent must win on a concentration check otherwise he gets hit with 2 claws and loses his turn.

*Dragon Riding*

You live to fly, and have the ability to show others.
*Prerequisite*: Taken before the Dragon has its first fight, con 16

*Benefit*: You are able to carry a rider on your back of the same size as you.


*Epic Feats*


*Fast casting, Epic*

Casting spells comes natural to you.

*Prerequisite*: Cha 20, Int 24, bonus spell feat

*Benefit*: You gain the ability to cast one spell (of a lvl up to your highest bonus spell slot from the bonus spell feat) with a cast time of one turn as an instant action once every 2d4+2 rounds.

*Greater Fast casting, Epic*

Casting spells comes even more natural to you.

*Prerequisite*: Cha 21, Int 25

*Benefit*: You gain the ability to cast one spell of lvl 0-9 with a cast time of one turn as an instant action once every 1d4+2 rounds.

*Able casting, Epic*

Casting spells blends together naturally to you.

*Prerequisite*: Cha 20, Wis 24, bonus spell feat

*Benefit*: You gain the ability to cast one spell (of a lvl up to your highest bonus spell slot from the bonus spell feat) without verbal components once every 2d4+2 rounds.

*Improved Able casting, Epic*

Casting spells blends together naturally to you.

*Prerequisite*: Cha 20, Wis 25, bonus spell feat, Improved Able casting, Epic

*Benefit*: You gain the ability to cast one spell (of a lvl up to your highest bonus spell slot from the bonus spell feat) without verbal components once every 1d4+2 rounds.

*Epic Spell storing, Epic *

*Prerequisite*: Int 22, ability to cast Sixth level spells, Ultimate Spell storing

*Benefit*: You can store a Fifth level spell slot in any gem listed below, the gem can only be used 10 times before it Disintegrates. One charge is equal to one 6th-level spell, 3 5th-level spells, or 5 forth level spells. The spell dose not decay over time. Only one charge can be in a stone at a time.
Clearest bright green emerald; blue-white, canary, pink, brown, or blue diamond; jacinth 


Epic Dragon Feats

*Improved Dragon Flight, epic*

Your experience flying, especially with a rider, has improved to its maximum your balance, and wings more then any normal Dragon.
*Prerequisite*: Dragon ability Flight, size Gargantuan, Dragon Flight 

*Benefit:* You gain good maneuverability. That is, they can tilt in flight to a degree that stops one wing (the inside wing of the turn), in its spot, and pushes the other wing (that is, the wing on the outside of the turn) faster. This allows them to turn without any lose of time, and only 10 feet expended.
[/sblock]

[sblock= new Dragon Bound spells]
*1st lvl spells*

*Mend*
*Transmutation*
*Level*: Dragon Bound 1
*Components*: see spell names
*Casting Time*: 5 round
*Range*: touch
*Target*: A ripped, torn, or otherwise damaged peace of armor or clothing
*Duration*: no limit 
*Saving Throw*: none
*Spell Resistance*: None

You can mend torn clothing or light armor to make it like new. Not castable in combat. The hp of the item is restored to –2 below normal, once the items hp is completely gone completely, it disintegrates and is unfixable.


*2nd lvl spells*

*Dragon speed*
*??????*
*Level*: Dragon Bound 2
*Components*: see spell names
*Casting Time*: 1 round
*Range*: Touch
*Target*: The caster
*Duration*: 1/2 hour/level max 3 hours
*Saving Throw*: none
*Spell Resistance*: None

The connection between Dragon and Dragon Bound allows for particular ability’s to be shared in different ways. When cast, this spell gives the caster plus 20 speed to all movements.


*Blunt Weapon*
*Force*
*Level*: Dragon Bound 2
*Components*:see spell names
*Casting Time*: 1 round
*Range*: Touch
*Target*: One sharp object
*Duration*: 1 hour/level max 5
*Saving Throw*: none
*Spell Resistance*: None

When this spell is cast on a sharp object a thin layer of force surrounds the object turning the weapon’s damage to none lethal.

*Shrink Dragon*
* Transmutation * 
*Level*: Dragon Bound 2
*Component*: see spell names
*Casting Time*: 3 turns
*Range*: Long 
*Target*: your Dragon 
*Duration*: 10 minuets per caster lvl 
*Counter*: --
*Saving Throw*: None 
*Spell Resistance*: Yes (ineffective if Dragon doesn’t agree to being shrunk)
*Metamagic*: --
*Energy Substitution*: No


If the Dragon is willing, this spell shrinks your Dragon (and only your Dragon) to size small, medium, or large. Hp stays the same, as with all other stats, except size ac to the size chosen. 

*Sharpens Weapon*
*Force  *
*Level*: Dragon Bound 2
*Components*: see spell names
*Casting Time*: 1 round
*Range*: Touch
*Target*: One Blunt object
*Duration*: 1 hour/level max 5
*Saving Throw*: none
*Spell Resistance*: None

When this spell is cast on a blunt object a thin layer of force surrounds the object, and forms a sharp edge that dose the same damage only lethal.

* Improved Mend*
*Transmutation*
*Level*: Dragon Bound 2
*Components*: see spell names
*Casting Time*: 5 round
*Range*: touch
*Target*: A ripped, torn, or otherwise damaged peace of armor or clothing
*Duration*: no limit 
*Saving Throw*: none
*Spell Resistance*: None

You can mend torn clothing or up to medium armor to make it like new. Not cast-able in combat. The hp of the item is restored to –2 below normal, once the items hp is completely gone completely, it disintegrates and is unfixable.

*Dragon Saddle*
*Conjuration (Creation)*
*Level*: Dragon Bound 2
*Components*: -
*Casting Time*: 1 round
*Range*: Touch
*Target*: One willing dragon
*Duration*: 1 hour/level max 7
*Saving Throw*: Will negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance*: No

You create a magical dragon saddle. This saddle fits the target dragon, and it is created on the dragon (ergo it is immediately wearing it). You (and no other creatures) can ride the dragon as if it were a normal horse (with the exception that it can fly, off course). The saddle is magical in such a way that someone riding it does not risk falling out of the saddle as long as both the rider and the dragon don't want this to happen.
The saddle has hardness 2 and hitpoints equal to 5 + caster level.

*Dragon Armor*
*Conj (creat)[force]*
*Level*: Dragon Bound  2 
*Components*: -
*Casting Time*: instant
*Range*: Touch
*Target*: One willing dragon
*Duration*: 1hr/lvl max 7
*Saving Throw: *Will negates
*Spell Resistance*:-
You create magical dragon armor. This armor fits the target dragon, and it is created on the dragon (ergo it is immediately wearing it). The dragon is instantly garbed in force-based Dragon armor that does not impede its movement.


```
[U]Level  AC     Bonus Appearance[/U]
8-10  +4    Scale Mail Barding
11-13 +5    Chainmail Barding
14-17  +6    Splint Mail Barding
18-19  +7    Half-Plate Barding
20     +8    Full Plate Barding
```


*3rd lvl spells*


*hair*
*conjure*
*Level*: Dragon Bound 3
*Components*:see spell names
*Casting Time*: 3 round
*Range*: touch
*Target*: yourself
*Duration*: 10 min/level max 1 hour
*Saving Throw*: none
*Spell Resistance*: None

you can grow or cut your hair to make a disguise that looks nothing like you. Anyone searching for you will not make the connection and do not get a spot check. This spell is not cast-able in combat or when anyone is looking at you. Only spells of 4th lvl or higher can detect this spell. It fools spells of lvls 1-5.

* Grater Mend*
*Transmutation*
*Level*: Dragon Bound 3
*Components*: see spell names
*Casting Time*: 5 round
*Range*: touch
*Target*: A ripped, torn, or otherwise damaged peace of armor or clothing
*Duration*: no limit 
*Saving Throw*: none
*Spell Resistance*: None

You can mend torn clothing or up to heavy armor to make it like new. Not cast-able in combat. The hp of the item is restored to –2 below normal, once the items hp is completely gone completely, it disintegrates and is unfixable.


*4th lvl spells *


*lightless lantern*
*conjure*
*Level*: Dragon Bound 4
*Components*: see spell names
*Casting Time*: 1 round
*Range*: Touch
*Target*: all humanoids and dragons within 40' that dont already have Darkvision
*Duration*: 10 min/level max 1 hour
*Saving Throw*: none
*Spell Resistance*: None

When a Humanoid or Dragon comes within 40 feet of this odd lantern without a light, they instantly gain darkvision 120 feet. The effects only work when within 40 feet of the lantern, and when you leave the 40 feet perimeter you instantly lose the effects. 
The lantern has the HP of a normal lantern.

* Ultimate Mend*
*Transmutation*
*Level*: Dragon Bound 4
*Components*: see spell names
*Casting Time*: 5 round
*Range*: touch
*Target*: A ripped, torn, or otherwise damaged peace of armor, small magic item or clothing
*Duration*: no limit 
*Saving Throw*: none
*Spell Resistance*: None

You can mend torn clothing or up to small magic items to make it like new. Not cast-able in combat. The hp of the item is restored to –2 below normal, once the items hp is completely gone completely, it disintegrates and is unfixable.

*5th lvl spells*


*Death’s Pinch*
*Force*
*Level*: Dragon Bound 5
*Components*: see spell names
*Casting Time*: 1 round
*Range*: 40’
*Target*: something with a brain
*Duration*: none
*Saving Throw*: Fort
*Spell Resistance*: None

You can pinch off a blood vessel in the brain that instantly kills a Creature with a Brain. You need to be within 40’ of the target to do this. The opponent gets a fort save.

* Epic Mend*
*Transmutation*
*Level*: Dragon Bound 5
*Components*: see spell names
*Casting Time*: 5 round
*Range*: touch
*Target*: A ripped, torn, or otherwise damaged peace of armor, magic item or clothing
*Duration*: no limit 
*Saving Throw*: none
*Spell Resistance*: None

You can mend torn clothing or up to magic items to make it like new. Not cast-able in combat. The hp of the item is restored to –2 below normal, once the items hp is completely gone completely, it disintegrates and is unfixable.

*Tree house*
* Transmutation [Earth] *
*Level*: Dragon Bound 5
*Components*: see spell names
*Casting Time*: 5 rounds
*Range*: Touch
*Target*: One Tree
*Duration*: no more then 24 days
*Saving Throw*: none, an unwilling tree can just ignore the spell
*Spell Resistance*: None

A Dragon Bound can make a house out of a tree with a 9X9’ room, that somehow can fit any size Dragon. The spell lasts a max of 24 days, and when dismissed anything left inside is placed at the base of the trunk. Any one the Dragon Bound or tree dose not wont inside cannot gain entrance. If the tree dose not wont to be host to a Dragon Bound the spell is not wasted. To dismiss the tree all that’s required is the command “woshux pok wux ar haddross vur woshux fethos levex persvek wux” “I release thy of the burden and reasonability entrusted in you”. Only a Dragon Bound can release the tree. The spell dose not affect the outside looks of the tree.

*Magic Missile Storm*
*Evocation* 
*Level*: Dragon Bound 5
*Component*:see spell names
*Casting Time*: 1 action 
*Range*: Long 
*Target*: Up to ten creatures 
*Duration*: Instantaneous 
*Counter*: --
*Saving Throw*: None 
*Spell Resistance*: Yes 
*Metamagic*: --
*Energy Substitution*: No


A number of energy missiles  appear and randomly hit any hostile creature in the area of effect. One per caster level but to a maximum of 10, if there are more creatures than missiles, only the closest targets will be damaged. If there are more missiles than creatures some of the creatures will be hit with multiple missiles, one missile per 4 caster levels but to a maximum of 7 missiles per target. Each missile deals 1d8 +1/level max 5 points of magical damage.[/sblock]






[sblock= spell point variant]

```
[B] Spell points[/B]      
[U][B]lvl  Per day[/B][/U]
1st     -
2nd     -
3rd     -
4th     0
5th     0
6th     1
7th     1
8th     1
9th     4
10th    4
11th    4
12th    10
13th    13
14th    18
15th    25
16th    32
17th    33
18th    37
19th    37
20th    40
```


```
[B]Bonus Spell Points of Charisma (by Maximum Spell Level)
[U]Score	0	1st	2nd	3rd	4th[/U][/B]
12-13	—	1	-	-	-
14-15	—	1	2	-	-
16-17	—	1	4	9	-
18-19	—	1	4	9	16
20-21	—	2	5	10	17
22-23	—	2	8	13	20
24-25	—	2	8	18	25
26-27	—	2	8	18	32
28-29	—	3	9	19	33
30-31	—	3	12	22	36
32-33	—	3	12	27	40
34-35	—	3	12	27	48
36-37	—	4	13	28	49
38-39	—	4	16	31	52
40-41	—	4	16	36	57
42-43	—	4	20	40	68
44-45	—	5	21	41	69

example : if jargon is level 15, he has 22 charisma and his dragon has a bonus of 20, he has the ability to cast 3rd level spells.
he gets 82 spell points normally and with 22 charisma he gets 10 more but his dragon only has a 20 so he only gets a bonus of 8 spells, so in all he gets 90 spell points.
```


```
[B]spell lvl
 [U]Lvl    0     1     2     3     4 [/U]   [/B]
   1    -     -     -     -     -   
   2    -     -     -     -     -
   3    -     -     -     -     - 
   4    0     0     -     -     -    
   5    0     0     -     -     -     
   6    0     0     -     -     -     
   7    0     0     0     -     -     
   8    0     0     0     -     -     
   9    0     0     0     -     -      
  10    0     0     0     0     -     
  11    0     0     0     0     -     
  12    0     0     0     0     -     
  13    0     0     0     0     0     
  14    0     0     0     0     0     
  15    0     0     0     0     0     
  16    0     0     0     0     0     
  17    0     0     0     0     0     
  18    0     0     0     0     0     
  19    0     0     0     0     0
  20    0     0     0     0     0
```


```
[B]    Spell Point Cost
Spell             spell        
[U]Level           point cost [/U]  [/B]     
0                   0*  
1                   1                               
2                   3  
3                   5
4                   7'
*= 0-level spells cost no spell points to cast. He instead can cast a number of 0-level spells each day equal to three + the number of spell points gained by that class at 1st level. 

'= you cant use metamagic feats to raise the spell level above 4th.
```
[/sblock]

*New items*

*Fireweed (herb)*
It grows on the edge of lava flows and hot springs or other sources of geothermal heat.
To work properly 1/4 a lb must be eaten.
*Physical Description:* Fireweed looks like a dried up pile of leaves, and tastes vary bitter sour and salty.
Identifying Potions: a Knowledge (Nature) check of 22 is required to tell if its really fireweed 
*Activation: *All that is required to get the effects of this herb is to eat 1/4 a lb.
Eating Fireweed is a standard action. Fireweed takes effect immediately. Eating Fireweed in battle provokes attacks of opportunity. A successful attack against the character forces a Concentration check. If the character fails this check, she cannot Eat the fireweed. An enemy may direct an attack of opportunity against the Fireweed rather than against the character. A successful attack eat the Fireweed, because of this, incorporeal creatures cannot use Fireweed.
* properties:* When Fireweed is eaten, it reduces the recharge of a breath weapon by 1d4. It dose not work on Breath weapons that only have a 1d4 recharge or less. If its a set recharge above 4 you roll a 1d4 and that’s how much it is lower by. The effects last 3 hours, and 1/4 a lb must be eaten to work properly.
Example: Shrucan the Dragon with josh the Dragon Bound eats some fireweed, his breath weapon is normally 1d8 but with the herb it now is 1d4 rounds.
Example: Darco the Dragon Disciple has a set recharge of 6, he rolls a 1d4 and rolls a 2. His breath weapon recharge is now 4 for the entire 3 hours.
*Cost:* 300gp per 1/2 lb.

*Dragon Knuckle bones (Wondrous item)*

*3 charges per 2 days*
*Physical Description*: Bleached white, one-inch long knuckle bones.
*Activation*: to use these knuckle bones you toss them on the ground and read them to see what happens(Barbarians can only use this if they gain literacy). This uses a charge.
Special Qualities: Roll d6. A 01 result grants a +3 to all attacks and saving throws for 1d4 minuets. 02 gives you the ability to move as a instant action 1s per round for 1d12 rounds, and 03 indicates no special qualities, a 04 curses the user with a –3 to all actions for 1d6 rounds, a 05 indicates a soul bound (cant be sold) gem(roll on the gem chart at pg 57 of the DM’s guide) appease for your use, and a 06 summons a random Outsider that you can control and command for 1d8 rounds. 
Unmake-able you have to find or buy it; Price 5,000 gp


Postitive Feedback



			
				Aramar the Black said:
			
		

> interesting. A nice take, though I'm no expert on mechanics.






			
				keropie said:
			
		

> I like the flavor.






			
				Stalling said:
			
		

> Thanks, I love the class.






			
				kaizer_soatze said:
			
		

> :bump:






			
				Izodor_Shadowcaster said:
			
		

> I like the "concept" of the class.
> if you want a Dragon mount class than that is fine with me and I wish you all luck in the world with your class, campaign and everything!
> I like your class. Well done,
> I hope this helps!
> ...






			
				Banatine said:
			
		

> i think its a good class. i have one in my party, and havent had any complaints (that have had reasonable arguments behind them).
> With your permission, i would like to repost this with my chenges and see what people think. i know it sounds odd, but i will give you full credit for the creation of the class.






			
				Tyrf_Halden said:
			
		

> The changes look good IMO, and I honestly don't know enough to make it any better >.>
> 
> The changes do look really good.






			
				dark_nony said:
			
		

> i realy liked this class and i can clearly see what Book you got this class from (Eragon).






Osedox said:


> The concept is awsome and like I said I also was inspired to make such a class, i just wasnt as motivated to pen it down as you were.






			
				ArochanoX said:
			
		

> I want to help to create a working base class of this wonderful idea.
> Cheers!






natacDRAGONRIDER said:


> your i dea is sooooooo coooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nifft (Feb 19, 2007)

So it does everything, and has a free Dragon cohort who breaks the ECL rules?

Looks less than balanced IMHO.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## borble (Feb 19, 2007)

uh the first post has no limit to the amount of typing


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree with Nifft... what you have here is an entire adventuring party rolled into one class..

Full BAB + arcane spells + armored casting + healing spells?

The only one of the core 4 classes you missed is the Rogue!


Whats the trade off? The Dragon gets 50% of the treasure... but the character weapon auto-magics itself in a way that stacks with normal enhancements.

Please, if you plan on this being in a 'normal' powered game, take it back to the drawing board. Having a Dragon cohort is a big advantage {even if you strip the fear and spell-like abilities}

And as aside.. my opinion is that any legally built, non-epic character will get TPK'd going up against a properly run Dragon... an opinion I have supported in a couple of challenge games.
So either that 20th level fighter is munkined out or the CR 17 dragon was played stripped of its abilities and skills.


BTW, I really like the full write up you did on the class. It looks like it took alot of work...
Nice to see some of the extra details sometimes


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 19, 2007)

First off, good job on the formatting, everything is easy to read and seems to match up the order of a standard class, you definitely took your time on making this look right.

Combining all the abilities this class does look a tad bit overpowered, but not as much as one might think.  They cast spells, but only up to 4th level, which isn't terribly powerful.  However, compared to this class with its high HD, two good saves, and good BAB on top of that (plus a cohort) it does seem a good amount better than a fighter of equal level.  That said, I think a quick fix for this class would simply be to tone down the HD to d8 and the BAB to Medium (3/4) progression and it would be much more balanced.

Allowing a player to control a dragon is a little more difficult, and I believe the CRs for dragons are calculated as if a party is already aware of the dragon and its abilities, thus coming prepared to fight it.  I'm not sure where I heard this but I believe dragons are 2 CR lower than what they should be.  That said, I don't think the dragon this class gets is too overpowered, if you start getting the dragon at level 6 instead of 5 I think it would be fine (good job on limiting the breath weapon and also doubling the CR 7 spot).  Out of the dragon abilities I think Mental Shield looks overpowering, perhaps simply add the spell Shield Other (Dragon only) on the Dragon Bound's spell list and instead of Mental Shield allow them to cast it as an immediate action 1-3x/day.

Cure spells on the spell list does seem a bit overpowered.  If you feel healing is necessary, go a druid-ish route and instead give him heal spells 1 level late, so cure minor wounds at lvl 1, cure light wounds at level 2.  This should make everyone happy 

Good job on making the class, you don't have many posts here-is it the first one you've made?


----------



## borble (Feb 19, 2007)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> I agree with Nifft... what you have here is an entire adventuring party rolled into one class..
> 
> Full BAB + arcane spells + armored casting + healing spells?
> 
> ...



thanks iv been posting on the WotC boards and they are really picky about formatting and grammar.
Ben


----------



## borble (Feb 19, 2007)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> First off, good job on the formatting, everything is easy to read and seems to match up the order of a standard class, you definitely took your time on making this look right.
> 
> Combining all the abilities this class does look a tad bit overpowered, but not as much as one might think.  They cast spells, but only up to 4th level, which isn't terribly powerful.  However, compared to this class with its high HD, two good saves, and good BAB on top of that (plus a cohort) it does seem a good amount better than a fighter of equal level.  That said, I think a quick fix for this class would simply be to tone down the HD to d8 and the BAB to Medium (3/4) progression and it would be much more balanced.
> 
> ...




thanks, formatting came from the WotC boards
ill think about the HD
what exactly is overpowered about Mental Shield? so we can fix the problem.
ok i think the cure spells are doable
this is my 2nd class and i do have a version on WotC and RPGnet, i also made more spells and feats for this class, but aren’t exactly commented on yet. i made 2 or 3 items for this class. 
thanks
ben


----------



## borble (Feb 19, 2007)

im going to update it soon
thanks
ben


----------



## borble (Feb 20, 2007)

updated


----------



## Nifft (Feb 20, 2007)

borble said:
			
		

> updated




If you post the differences, those who read through it before will have an easier time discussing it with you.

Honestly, we don't have time or patience to memorize classes. 

Please post diffs.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## borble (Feb 20, 2007)

now that i look at it i think the only difference is epic Dragon, and the spells. should i still move back the healing spells?

[sblock]*Dragon Bound* 






_"Shelow here can fly me through anything"._
- famous last words as Joanne the Dragon Bound flew off into a hurricane.

The dragon bound has been a most glorious title for decades. Everybody has heard of them, whether it is for courageous deeds of good, or destroying whole towns just for the fun of it. Although many people dislike the dragon bound, they still hold a high place in society. The bond between dragon and dragon bound is a symbol of peace after millennia of fear and hatred. Every year, the dragons donate a certain number of eggs to the dragon bound, which travel the world searching for the lucky few who have been chosen by the dragons. When the dragon egg is presented to the chosen one, their training begins.

*Adventures*
The dragon bound hold their position very seriously as a protector of their partner, and as holders of a great responsibility. Good Dragon Bound are comparable to paladins, with compassion to pursue good, a will to uphold law, beside the fact that Dragon Bound are Dragon centered. Evil dragon bound enjoy reckless destruction, inflicting pain, and often feel far superior to people who weren’t entrusted with powers like them. Neutral dragon bound often watch the events of the world from the shadows, stepping in there imbalances of power occur, then returning to their observation.

*Characteristics* 
Dragon bound respect and honour their dragons, as they have a unique bond that only another dragon bound can understand. They gain insight towards the world by being connected to the dragons. Their dragons are there world and do not like it when their dragons are treated unfairly or shown any other form of rudeness.

* Alignment*
Dragon bound don’t have any fixed alignment, and because the dragon gains it alignment from the behaviors of the parent dragons, the dragons aren’t alignment tied. It has been seen a Paladin/Dragon Bound with a red dragon. 

*Religion* 
Dragon bound serve the dragon gods as a major reminder how powerful dragons can be. Good dragon bound tend to worship Lendys (the Scale of Justice), Tamara (Her Mercy) or Bahamut (the King of Good Dragonkind). Neutral dragon bound tend to worship Chronepsis (the Silent Watcher) or Io (the Creator of Dragonkind). Evil dragon bound tend to worship Garyx (the All-destroyer) or Tiamat (the Chromatic Dragon).

*Background* 
 Dragon bound come from all cultures and communities and so can be vary different, but have grate respect for dragons. All Dragon Bound have gone to the school of First Dragon Rights, and has gone out into the world to start their life.

*Races* 
As becoming dragon bound is a matter of destiny, it comes as no surprise that humans, being creatures of destiny and also belonging to no one culture or god, are often the ones called to this path. Half-elves are also occasionally chosen as well, in addition to their full-blooded elven parents. Half-orcs generally lack the incredible strength of character to follow this path; however, a half-orc dragon bound is certainly a formidable opponent. In the end, however, the dragons choose whom they will and their decisions are often strange and unpredictable, thus, anyone from any race or culture may become dragon bound.

*Abilities*
Charisma is often mandatory for a Dragon Bound because it increases their spells and improves their DC save. Strength is important for dragon bound as it improves their melee attack and damage rolls. Constitution is important for giving dragon bound lots of hit points, which they need in their many battles. Dexterity is important to dragon bound who want to be good archers or who want to unlock dexterity–related feats, but the heavy armour that dragon bound usually wear reduces the benefit of a high dexterity score.

Class Features

*Hit Die*: d10  
*Alignment*: A Dragon Bound can be of any alignment, and the Dragon can be of any alignment also.
*Starting Gold*: As Bard
*Starting Age*: As bard

*Class Skills*
The Dragon Bound’s class skills are Balance (Dex), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Dragon) (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge Dragon (Int), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int)
Skills points at 1st Level : (2 + Int modifier) x4
Skills points at Each Additional Level : 2 + Int modifier

```
[B]                           Fort   Ref    Will           
[U]Lvl   BAB                  Save   Save   Save         Special    [/U][/B]                                   
 1    +1                  +2     +0     +2            Spells, Dragon, Rider’s Blade, Armored Casting
 2    +2                  +3     +0     +3       
 3    +3                  +3     +1     +3        
 4    +4                  +4     +1     +4            Riders Blade +1,Elemental blade
 5    +5                  +4     +1     +4       
 6    +6/1                +5     +2     +5            Fresh Breath
 7    +7/2                +5     +2     +5       
 8    +8/3                +6     +2     +6       
 9    +9/4                +6     +3     +6            Riders Blade +2
10   +10/5                +7     +3     +7            Improved Armored Casting
11   +11/6/1              +7     +3     +7            
12   +12/7/2              +8     +4     +8       
13   +13/8/3              +8     +4     +8       
14   +14/9/4              +9     +4     +9            Riders blade +3
15   +15/10/5             +9     +5     +9            Explosive Blade
16   +16/11/6/1           +10    +5    +10            Grater Fresh Breath
17   +17/12/7/2           +10    +5    +10      
18   +18/13/8/3           +11    +6    +11
19   +19/14/9/4           +11    +6    +11            Riders Blade +4 
20   +20/15/10/5          +12    +6    +12            Blood Oath, grater Armored Casting
```
*multiclassing*: Like a member of any other class, a dragon bound may be a multiclass character, but multiclass dragon bound face a special restriction. The dragon and character have a deep connection to each other, and are a vital part to each other’s lives, and so the class a dragon bound gains has to include the Dragon (If the Dragon Bound wanted to be a Netherese Archanist he could, but only if he gained the ability’s exclusively on the dragon back).

*Weapon and Armour Proficiency*: A Dragon Bound has proficiency in all simple and martial weapons, but only gains armor and shield proficiency through Armored Casting, and cant gain proficiency through any means other than Armored Casting. 

*Spells:* Beginning at 1st level, the rider is able to cast a number of arcane spells taken from there list. They know all their spells. They get a bonus of cha towards there spells, and when the dragon haches they use the lower bonus out of the two. A Dragon Bound and dragon share spells they can each cast spells and they have a combined list (not two different lists). They don’t gain any additional bonus spell slots from temporary changes. They need not meditate to gain spell points, just get a good nights sleep. To cast a spell, the Dragon Bound must have an Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a Dragon Bound's spell is 10 + the spell level + the Dagon Bound's Charisma modifier. Like a sorcerer, a Dragon Bound need not prepare his spells in advance, and can cast any spell he knows at any time. He does not have to decide ahead of time which spells he’ll cast.


```
[B]Spells Known

           Spells Per day
[U] Lvl    0     1     2    3      4    [/U][/B]
   1    1     0     -     -     -   
   2    2     1     -     -     -
   3    2     1     -     -     - 
   4    3     2     -     -     -    
   5    3     2     0     -     -     
   6    3     3     1     -     -     
   7    3     3     1     -     -     
   8    3     3     2     -     -     
   9    3     3     2     0     -      
  10    3     3     3     1     -     
  11    3     3     3     1     -     
  12    3     3     3     2     -     
  13    3     3     3     2     0     
  14    3     3     3     3     1     
  15    3     3     3     3     1     
  16    3     3     3     3     2     
  17    3     3     3     3     2     
  18    3     3     3     3     3     
  19    3     3     3     3     3
  20    3     3     3     3     3
```
 

```
[B]          	Bonus Spells (by Spell Level)
[U]Score	Modifier 0	1st	2nd	3rd	4th[/B][/U]
1	-5	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
2-3	-4	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
4-5	-3	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
6-7	-2	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
8-9	-1	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
10-11	0	—	—	—	—	—	
12-13	+1	—	1	—	—	—	
14-15	+2	—	1	1	—	—
16-17	+3	—	1	1	1	—
18-19	+4	—	1	1	1	1
20-21	+5	—	2	1	1	1
22-23	+6	—	2	2	1	1
24-25	+7	—	2	2	2	1
26-27	+8	—	2	2	2	2
28-29	+9	—	3	2	2	2
30-31	+10	—	3	3	2	2
32-33	+11	—	3	3	3	2
34-35	+12	—	3	3	3	3
36-37	+13	—	4	3	3	3
38-39	+14	—	4	4	3	3
40-41	+15	—	4	4	4	3
42-43	+16	—	4	4	4	4
44-45	+17	—	5	4	4	4
```

[sblock= Spell list and new spells]	 
*0-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
Cure Minor Wounds: Cures 1 point of damage.
Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or small object.
Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.
Daze: Humanoid creature of 4 HD or less loses next action.
Disrupt Undead: Deals 1d6 damage to one undead.
Arcane Mark: Inscribes a personal rune (visible or invisible).

*1ST-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
Mage Armor: Gives subject +4 armor bonus.
Detect Undead: Reveals undead within 60 ft.
True Strike: +20 on your next attack roll.
Cure Light Wounds: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level (max +5).
Hypnotism: Fascinates 2d4 HD of creatures.
Magic Missile: 1d4+1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5).
Sleep: Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber.
Enlarge Person: Humanoid creature doubles in size.
Jump: Subject gets bonus on Jump checks.
Magic Weapon: Weapon gains +1 bonus.

*2ND-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Protection from Arrows: Subject immune to most ranged attacks.
Resist Energy: Ignores first 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.
Acid Arrow: Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
Touch of Idiocy: Subject takes 1d6 points of Int, Wis, and Cha damage.
Continual Flame M: Makes a permanent, heatless torch.
Flaming Sphere: Creates rolling ball of fire, 2d6 damage, lasts 1 round/level.
Scorching Ray: Ranged touch attack deals 4d6 fire damage, +1 ray/four levels (max 3).
Cure Moderate Wounds: Cures 2d8 damage +1/level (max +10).
Alter Self: Assume form of a similar creature.
Bear’s Endurance: Subject gains +4 to Con for 1 min./level.
Bull’s Strength: Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.
Cat’s Grace: Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level.
Eagle’s Splendor: Subject gains +4 to Cha for 1 min./level.
Fox’s Cunning: Subject gains +4 Int for 1 min./level.
Owl’s Wisdom: Subject gains +4 to Wis for 1 min./level.

*3RD-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Dispel Magic: Cancels magical spells and effects.
Dragon Saddle: summons a dragon saddle for 1 hour/level*
Protection from Energy: Absorb 12 points/level of damage from one kind of energy.
Cure Serious Wounds: Cures 3d8 damage +1/level (max +15).
Deep Slumber: Puts 10 HD of creatures to sleep.
Heroism: Gives +2 bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks.
Hold Person: Paralyzes one humanoid for 1 round/level.
Rage: Subjects gains +2 to Str and Con, +1 on Will saves, –2 to AC.
Fireball: 1d6 damage per level, 20-ft. radius.
Lightning Bolt: Electricity deals 1d6/level damage.
Dragon Armor: summons Dragon Armor for 1 hour/level*
Flame Arrow: Arrows deal +1d6 fire damage.
Gaseous Form: Subject becomes insubstantial and can fly slowly.
Haste: One creature/level moves faster, +1 on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves.
Keen Edge: Doubles normal weapon’s threat range.
Magic Weapon, Greater: +1/four levels (max +5).
Slow: One subject/level takes only one action/round, –1 to AC, reflex saves, and attack rolls.

*4TH-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS *
Fire Trap M: Opened object deals 1d4 damage +1/level.
Globe of Invulnerability, Lesser: Stops 1st- through 3rd-level spell effects.
Remove Curse: Frees object or person from curse.
Crushing Despair: Subjects take –2 on attack rolls, damage rolls, saves, and checks.
Cure Critical Wounds: Cures 4d8 damage +1/level (max +20).
Fire Shield: Creatures attacking you take fire damage; you’re protected from heat or cold.
Ice Storm: Hail deals 5d6 damage in cylinder 40 ft. across.
Shout: Deafens all within cone and deals 5d6 sonic damage.
Wall of Fire: Deals 2d4 fire damage out to 10 ft. and 1d4 out to 20 ft. Passing through wall deals 2d6 damage +1/level.
Wall of Ice: Ice plane creates wall with 15 hp +1/level, or hemisphere can trap creatures inside.
Phantasmal Killer: Fearsome illusion kills subject or deals 3d6 damage.
Animate Dead M: Creates undead skeletons and zombies.
Polymorph: Gives one willing subject a new form. 

*= new spell 

*Dragon Saddle*
*Conjuration (Creation)*
*Level*: Dragon Bound 3
*Components*: -
*Casting Time*: 1 round
*Range*: Touch
*Target*: One willing dragon
*Duration*: 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw*: Will negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance*: No

You create a magical dragon saddle. This saddle fits the target dragon, and it is created on the dragon (ergo it is immediately wearing it). You (and no other creatures) can ride the dragon as if it were a normal horse (with the exception that it can fly, off course). The saddle is magical in such a way that someone riding it does not risk falling out of the saddle as long as both the rider and the dragon don't want this to happen.
The saddle has hardness 2 and hitpoints equal to 5 + caster level.

*Dragon Armor*
*Conj (creat)[force]*
*Level*: Dragon Bound  3 
*Components*: V/DF
*Casting Time*: instant
*Range*: Touch
*Target:* One willing dragon
*Duration*: 1hr/lvl
*Saving Throw*: Will negates
*Spell Resistance*:no
You create magical dragon armor. This armor fits the target dragon, and it is created on the dragon (ergo it is immediately wearing it). The dragon is instantly garbed in force-based Dragon armor that does not impede its movement.

```
Level AC   Bonus Appearance
13-14 +4    Scale Mail Barding
15-16 +5    Chainmail Barding
17      +6     Splint Mail Barding
18-19 +7     Half-Plate Barding
20     +8      Full Plate Barding
```
[/sblock]

*Dragon*: The main point of the Dragon Bound is of course his dragon. Because the dragon gains it alignment from  the behaviors of the parent dragons, the dragons aren’t alignment tied. The dragon Bound has a dragon egg at level 1. The bond between Dragon Bound and Dragon is very strong and means that if the dragon dies, the Dragon Bound must make a DC 15 fort + dragon bound level. Failure means he loses 200 experience points per Dragon Bound level; success reduces the loss to one half that amount to 100 per level. A Dragon Bound can never acquire another dragon, but a slain dragon can be raised from the dead as a character can be, but the dragon does not lose a level or any constitution. If the dragon Bound's dragon is died permanently the dragon Bound can’t tack any more levels in dragon Bound, and loses all class ability’s, but can now take levels in other classes. Dragons require *1/2* of your gold and magic items for its hord. These dragons are just like monsters in the Monster Manual without fear, they can only use there breath weapon 1's every 8 rounds, and spell casting is limited (this replaces all spells and spelllike abilitys).


```
[B]Dragon chart
       Dragon
[U]Lvl     age         Special[/U][/B]
1~      egg         Egg
2       egg         Empathic link
3       egg
4       egg         
5       (2)          Spells*, age*
6       (3)
7       (4)         Share spells, 
8       (5) 
9       (6)         Telepathic link
10      (7)         Flight
11      (7)
12      (8)         Mental shield  
13      (9)
14     (10)
15     (11)
16     (12)         Fight as one    
17     (13)
18     (14)         Telepathy 
19     (15)
20     (16)
*= obtained when egg haches
()= Chalenge rating
~= only dragon bound level
```

[sblock= Dragon facts]*Bite*: Bite attacks deal the indicated damage plus the dragon’s Strength bonus. A dragon also can use its bite to snatch opponents if it has the Snatch feat.
*Claw*: Claw attacks deal the indicated damage plus 1/2 the dragon’s Strength bonus (round down). The dragon also can use its claws to snatch opponents if it has the Snatch feat. Claw attacks are secondary attacks, requiring a –5 penalty on the attack roll. (Many dragons choose the Multiattack feat to lessen this penalty to –2).
*Wing*: The dragon can slam opponents with its wings, even when flying. Wing attacks deal the indicated damage plus 1/2 the dragon’s Strength bonus (round down) and are treated as secondary attacks.
*Tail Slap*: The dragon can slap one opponent each round with its tail. A tail slap deals the indicated damage plus 1-1/2 times the dragon’s Strength bonus (round down) and is treated as a secondary attack.
*Crush (Ex): *This special attack allows a flying or jumping dragon of at least Huge size to land on opponents as a standard action, using its whole body to crush them. Crush attacks are effective only against opponents three or more size categories smaller than the dragon (though it can attempt normal overrun or grapple attacks against larger opponents).
A crush attack affects as many creatures as can fit under the dragon’s body. Creatures in the affected area must succeed on a Reflex save (DC equal to that of the dragon’s breath weapon) or be pinned, automatically taking bludgeoning damage during the next round unless the dragon moves off them. If the dragon chooses to maintain the pin, treat it as a normal grapple attack. Pinned opponents take damage from the crush each round if they don’t escape.
A crush attack deals the indicated damage plus 1-1/2 times the dragon’s Strength bonus (round down).
*Tail Sweep (Ex): *This special attack allows a dragon of at least Gargantuan size to sweep with its tail as a standard action. The sweep affects a half-circle with a radius of 30 feet (or 40 feet for a Colossal dragon), extending from an intersection on the edge of the dragon’s space in any direction. Creatures within the swept area are affected if they are four or more size categories smaller than the dragon. A tail sweep automatically deals the indicated damage plus 1-1/2 times the dragon’s Strength bonus (round down). Affected creatures can attempt Reflex saves to take half damage (DC equal to that of the dragon’s breath weapon).
*Grappling*: Dragons do not favor grapple attacks, though their crush attack (and Snatch feat, if they know it) use normal grapple rules. A dragon can always use its breath weapon while grappling, as well as its spells and spell-like or supernatural abilities, provided it succeeds on Concentration checks.
*Breath Weapon (Su): *Using a breath weapon is a standard action. A blast from a breath weapon always starts at any intersection adjacent to the dragon and extends in a direction of the dragon’s choice, with an area as noted on the table below. If the breath weapon deals damage, creatures caught in the area can attempt Reflex saves to take half damage. Saves against nondamaging breath weapons use the same DC. The save DC against a breath weapon is 10 + 1/2 dragon’s HD + dragon’s Con modifier.
Breath weapons come in two basic shapes, line and cone, whose areas vary with the dragon’s size.
	
	



```
[B]Dragon Breath Weapons[/B]
[B][U]Dragon Size	Line* (Length)	Cone** (Length)[/U][/B]
Tiny	         30 ft.	         15 ft.
Small	         40 ft.	         20 ft.
Medium	         60 ft.	         30 ft.
Large	         80 ft.	         40 ft.
Huge	         100 ft.         50 ft.
Gargantuant      120 ft.         60 ft.
Colossal         140 ft.         70 ft.
*A line is always 5 feet high and 5 feet wide.
**A cone is as high and wide as its length.
```

*Keen Senses (Ex): *A dragon sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 120 feet.
Skills: All dragons have skill points equal to (6 + Int modifier, minimum 1) x (Hit Dice + 3). Most dragons purchase the following skills at the maximum ranks possible: Listen, Search, and Spot. The remaining skill points are generally spent on Concentration, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Intimidate, Knowledge (any), Sense Motive, and Use Magic Device at a cost of 1 skill point per rank. All these skills are considered class skills for dragons. (Each dragon has other class skills as well, as noted in the variety descriptions.)
*Feats*: All dragons have one feat, plus additional feats based on Hit Dice just like any other creature. Dragons favor Alertness, Blind-Fight, Cleave, Flyby Attack, Hover, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Power Attack, Snatch, Weapon Focus (claw or bite), Wingover.

```
[B]Dragon Age Categories
[U]Category	Age (Years)[/U][/B]
1 Wyrmling	0–5
2 Very young	6–15
3 Young	        16–25
4 Juvenile	26–50
5 Young adult	51–100
6 Adult        	101–200
7 Mature adult	201–400
8 Old	        401–600
9 Very old	601–800
10 Ancient	801–1,000
11 Wyrm	        1,001–1,200
12 Great wyrm	1,201 or more
```


```
[B]Dragon Space/Reach, Attacks, and Damage

[U]Size	    Space/Reach*	                     1 Bite     2 Claws	  2 Wings   1 Tail Slap    Crush    1 Tail Sweep[/U][/B]
Tiny	    2-1/2 ft./0 ft. (5 ft. with bite)          1d4	  1d3	    —	      —            —	      — 
Small	    5 ft./5 ft.	                               1d6	  1d4	    —	      —            —	      —
Medium	    5 ft./5 ft.	                               1d8	  1d6	    1d4	      —            —	      —
Large	    10 ft./5 ft. (10 ft. with bite)	       2d6	  1d8	    1d6	      1d8          —	      —
Huge	    15 ft./10 ft. (15 ft. with bite)           2d8	  2d6	    1d8	      2d6          2d8	      —
Gargantuan  20 ft./15 ft. (20 ft. with bite)           4d6	  2d8	    2d6	      2d8          4d6	      2d6
Colossal    30 ft./20 ft. (30 ft. with bite)           4d8	  4d6	    2d8	      4d6          4d8	      2d8
*A dragon’s bite attack has reach as if the creature were one size category larger. All other attacks are made with the standard reach for the dragon’s size.
```

Dragon Overland Movement
Chromatic and metallic dragons are exceedingly strong flyers and can cover vast distances quickly. A dragon’s overland flying speed is a function of its tactical fly speed, as shown on the table below.
	
	



```
[B]Dragon Overland Flying Speeds
	     ————— Dragon’s Fly Speed —————
[U]One Hour 100 feet	150 feet	200 feet	250 feet[/U][/B]
Normal	 15 miles	20 miles	30 miles	40 miles
Hustle	 24 miles	40 miles	60 miles	80 miles

One Day				
Normal	120 miles	160 miles	240 miles	320 miles
```
Dragons do not tire as quickly as other creatures when moving overland on the ground. If a dragon attempts a hustle or a forced march, check for nonlethal damage once every 2 hours instead of every hour. [/sblock]

Egg: At level 1 a Dragon Bound is supplemented with a dragon egg. It is the color of the dragons race but looks like a normal rock to everyone but the rider. It has a spell cast over the egg that stops it from being more then 5 feet away from the rider. The egg will not hatch for the rider till the egg thinks the rider is worthy, so when a rider gets to the right level the egg hatches for him.

Empathic Link: The Dragon Bound has an empathic link with his dragon for up to one mile. This link communicates emotions. 

Spells: A Dragon Bound and dragon can share spells. They can each cast spells but they have a combined list and use the lower charisma bonus out of the two(this replaces all spells and spelllike abilitys). 

Age: Because of the strong magic that infuses both Dragon and Dragon Bound, the Dragon grows much, much quicker than a normal dragon.

Share Spells: At the Dragon Bound’s or Dragon’s option, he may have any spell he cast on themselves to effect the Dragon or Dragon Bound. They must be within 5 feet of each other to receive the benefit. A Dragon Bound and Dragon can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of that type.

Telepathic Link: The Dragon Bound and his Dragon hold such a strong connection that they can communicate telepathically.

Flight: The dragon has grown so much with the dragon bound that its wings improve to the point where there flight maneuverability is considered one level higher than normal. 

Mental Shield: The links between Dragon and Dragon Bound are so powerful now, that one's a round they can shield each other from damage. If one takes damage, the other can make a concentration check DC 10 + damage dealt, to take damage up to the Dragon Bound's constitution modifier x the Dragon’s constitution modifier + 5. this is a mental act and the dragon or Dragon Bound can choose not to tack the damage they can.
 example: Eragon takes 20 damage. If Saphira makes a Concentration check of 30, she can take up to Eragon’s con modifier (3) x Saphira’s con modifier (4) + 5 = 17 but saphira only has 15 hp left so decides to tack only 12 damage. This means Eragon takes 8 damage and Saphira takes 12 damage.

Fight As One: The Dragon Bound and his Dragon have been together for so long that they now act as one entity, one being. So when mounted they the rider can reach down vary far (albeit with a negative) and attack small things. 

```
[B]Fight as one
Dragons         able to hit with        
[U]Size             no negative       -5                  -10          -15           -20[/U][/B]
Diminutive       Fine               -                   -          -             - 
                                                                                           
Tiny             Diminutive       Fine                  -          -              - 
                                                                                
Small            Tiny             Diminutive           Fine        -               -   
                                                                     
Medium           Small            Tiny                 Diminutive  Fine            -

Large            Medium           Small                Tiny        Diminutive      Fine             

Huge             Large           Medium                Small       Tiny            Diminutive

Gargantuan       Huge            Large                 Medium      Small           Tiny

Colossal         Gargantuan       Huge                 Large       Medium          Small
```

Telepathy: The Dragon has become so accustomed to speaking with her mind, she now talks to all beings telepathically. She still needs to be able to speak the subject’s language. 

*Rider’s Blade*: Beginning at 1st level, the Dragon Bound chooses his ‘Rider’s Blade’. This weapon is made of his dragon’s magic. The blade is infused with magic. The blade is timeless, It will never blunt, cannot be sundered, and is masterwork. If stolen or lost it requires one level to make a new riders blade. If willfully sacrificed, it requires 3 levels. The weapon bonuses are only accessible to the dragon bound. At level four it gains a +1 and every 5 levels after it improves by +1, to +2 at 9, +3 at 14, and +4 at 19. It doesn’t stack, merely replaces enchantment bonuses until the enchantments bonus is higher then the blades. It is considered a super natural ability.

*Armored Casting*: A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to overcome light armor and its spell failure(But only with spells provided by the Dragon Bound class). So at level 1 he can use and gets no spell failure on light armor, and buckler shields. 

* Elemental Blade*: At forth level, the dragons magic rubs off on the "Rider’s Blade", making it the same hue as the dragon, and giving an extra 1d6 of the dragons elemental damage. It stacks and is considered a super natural ability.

*Fresh Breath*: At sixth level, a Dragon Bound has become attuned to his Dragon's breath weapon. If he is accidentally caught in the breath, on a successful save he takes no damage, on a failure he takes only half damage not unlike the evasion special ability. This works only for his dragon's breath weapon, not for anything else, including other dragon's breath.

*Improved Armored Casting*: A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to overcome medium armor and its spell failure(But only with spells provided by the Dragon Bound class). So at level 10 he can use and gets no spell failure on medium armor, and light shields.

*Explosive Blade*: At 15th level, the Rider’s blade becomes even more powerful and glows brightly with the color of his dragon. This time it gains the ‘burst’ ability and is also considered supernatural. 

*Grater Fresh Breath*: By 16th level, the Dragon Bound has become so used to his dragon’s breath weapon; he now is immune.

*Blood Oath*: At level 20, the Rider’s bond to his Dragon becomes so strong he undergoes an incredible transformation. He becomes more draconic. His teeth and nails become sharper, but not sharp enough to attack with, and his skin take on a slight tint identical to his dragon’s color. Regardless of race, all scars, blemishes and disfigurations disappear. Non-magical diseases are cured. all negative levels are restored and all stat cuts vanish. He also become stronger, quicker and wiser, gaining a +2 bonus to Strength, Dexterity and Wisdom.

*Grater Armored Casting*: A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to overcome heavy armor and its spell failure(But only with spells provided by the Dragon Bound class). So at level 20 he can use and gets no spell failure on heavy armor, and heavy shields.  

*Starting Packages* 

*Human Dragon Bound*
*Armor*: Chain shirt +4 AC, Shield Buckler +2 AC, Armor check penalty –2, speed 30 feat 25 LB.
*Weapon*: Long sword 1d8 19-20x2 4lb. medium size/slashing
Short bow 1d6 crit x3 2lb. Medium size Piercing 
*Skills*: Pick a number of skills equal to 3+Int modifier

```
[U]Skill               Ability      Rank       [/U]      
Knowledge Dragon     (Int)        +4
Handle animal        (Cha)        +4
Ride                 (Dex)        +4
Balance              (Dex)        +4
Spell craft          (Int)        +4
```
*feat*: Weapon Focus (long sword) 
*Bonus feat*: Combat Reflexes 
Gear: Backpack with water skin, one day trail rations, bed roll, sack, flint and steel, hooded lantern, 3 pints of oil, Quiver with 20 arrows, Dragon Egg
*Gold*:6d4 gp

*Alternative Dragon Bound Starting Package*
As Human Dragon Bound except
*Race*: Dwarf, Elf, Half Elf, or Half Orc
*Armor*: speed 20 (dwarf only)
*Skills*: Pick a number of skills Equal to 2+Int modifier 
*Bonus Feat*: none

*Alternative Dragon Bound Starting Package*
As Human Dragon Bound except 
*Race*: Gnome or Halfling
*Armor*: speed 20 feet  15 LB.
*Weapon*: Short sword 1d6 crit 19-20 3LB. (instead of long sword)
*Skill:* Pick a number of skills equal to 2+Int modifier 
*Feat*: Weapon focus (short sword)
*Bonus feat*: none
*Gold*: 8d4 gp


*Epic Dragon Bound*
*Hit Dice*: d10
*Skill points at each level*: 2+Int. modifier.


```
[B]        Dragon                                            spells
[U]lvl      Age        special                                lvl 5[/B][/U]
21       18                                                  -
22       19         Bonus Dragon Feat                        -  
23       20                                                  -   
24       21         Bonus Feat                               -
25       22         Bonus Dragon Feat                        0     
26       23         Speeding Blade                           1                 
27       24                                                  1                  
28       25         Bonus Dragon Feat, Bonus Feat            2             
29       26                                                  2                
30       27                                                  3
```


*Dragon age:*
a dragon Bounds Dragon keeps aging till it gets to its max age. At which point the Dragon Gains 1 HD per level.

*Bonus Feat*:
A Dragon Bound can chouse any feat as a bonus feat, as long as he meats the requirements .

*Dragon Bonus Feat*:
A Dragon Bound's Dragon can chouse any Dragon feat as a bonus feat, as long as he meats the requirements.

*Spells*:
An Epic Dragon Bound gets 5th levels spells but doesn’t get 6th or higher. 

*Speeding Blade*:
At 26th level, the Rider’s blade becomes so powerful that it hums. This time it gains the speed enchantment  and is also considered supernatural. 
[sblock= Epic Bonus spell points]
	
	



```
[B]Table: Bonus Spells of 5th lvl

[U]Score	Modifier	Bonus Spells of 5th lvl[/U][/B]
1	-5	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
2-3	-4	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
4-5	-3	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
6-7	-2	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
8-9	-1	Can’t cast spells tied to this ability
10-11	0	—
12-13	+1	—
14-15	+2	—
16-17	+3	—
18-19	+4	—
20-21	+5	1
22-23	+6	1
24-25	+7	1
26-27	+8	1
28-29	+9	2
30-31	+10	2
32-33	+11	2
34-35	+12	2
36-37	+13	3
38-39	+14	3
40-41	+15	3
42-43	+16	3
44-45	+17	4
```
[/sblock]


[sblock= Epic spells]
*5TH-LEVEL SORCERER/WIZARD SPELLS*
Break Enchantment: Frees subjects from enchantments, alterations, curses, and petrification.
Wall of Stone: Creates a stone wall that can be shaped.
Telepathic Bond: Link lets allies communicate.
Feeblemind: Subject’s Int and Cha drop to 1.
Cure Light Wounds, Mass: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level for many creatures.
Hold Monster: As hold person, but any creature.
Interposing Hand: Hand provides cover against one opponent.
Sending: Delivers short message anywhere, instantly.
Wall of Force:Wall is immune to damage.
Persistent Image: As major image, but no concentration required.
Blight: Withers one plant or deals 1d6/level damage to plant creature.
Magic Jar : Enables possession of another creature.
Waves of Fatigue: Several targets become fatigued.
Animal Growth: One animal/two levels doubles in size.
Baleful Polymorph: Transforms subject into harmless animal.
Fabricate: Transforms raw materials into finished items.
Passwall: Creates passage through wood or stone wall.
Transmute Mud to Rock: Transforms two 10-ft. cubes per level.
Transmute Rock to Mud: Transforms two 10-ft. cubes per level.[/sblock]

*Ex-Dragon Bound*
A dragon bound who tacks a level in anything that dose not include the dragon cannot gain any more levels in dragon bound, and loses all class abilities until his levels (levels he gained after the first Dragon Bound level) are all into dragon bound. The dragon bound’s partner may even be so angered by his blatant disregard for it, that the dragon may leave and never come back.

  PLAYING A DRAGON BOUND
 There is no concrete way to play a Dragon Bound, for every game, adventure, and character has to many variables to mention. But this is a Brief Description on an average world on an average game. 

*Religion*: Dragon Bound almost always fallow dragon gods, because of there dragon conpanion. Their god's are: Good Dragon gods are Lendys (the Scale of Justice), Tamara (Her Mercy), and Bahamut (the King of Good Dragonkind). Neutral Dragon gods are Chronepsis (the Silent Watcher), and Io (the Creator of Dragonkind). Evil Dragon gods are Garyx (the All-destroyer), and Tiamat (the Chromatic Dragon).

*Other Classes*: 
*Barbarian’s* are either envious or grateful of the dragon Bounds help depending on the player, but never like a Dragon Bound because of there ability to reap havoc on the battle field. A Dragon Bound doesn’t really care for a Barbarian and tend to avoid them in because of there nature. 
*Bard’s* like the Dragon Bound for their common roles in epic poems and songs, and tent to buff them in battles. Wile the Dragon Bound are often pompous about their classes dominance in story’s, and strive to keep bards alive to further their profession fame. 
*Claric's* don’t like the fact that a Dragon Bound can heal, and mock their gods, and tend to blame the Dragon Bound if someone death mid-adventure from lack of healing. The Dragon Bound Scoff at the Claric’s petty gods and often considers them misguided. 
*Druid’s* are often amazed by the Dragon Bound companion more then the player, and then to treat the Dragon like royalty. The Dragon Bound likes to see his dragon get attention and treats the Druids fairly, but every so often a smack remark may fall out of his mouth about the druids wimpy pet. 
*Fighters *normally like the challenge on the battlefield and try to out maneuver and out kill the Dragon Bound. Ironically, so do the Dragon Bound and try to make it fair, by excluding the Dragon in such competitions. 
*Monk’s* don’t really care about Dragon Bound, to them there just another class and don’t pay unnecessary attention to dragon bound. Likewise, with the Dragon Bound, except for there fascination for a monks flexibility. 
*Paladin’s* think they are almost identical to Dragon Bound motive wise and tend to have a grate understanding with them, although not with the dragon. Dragon Bound tent to think the paladins know nothing about them, for they’re all about Dragon's not Uprooting evil, although this dose not stop paladins from their thoughts. 
*Ranger’s* like druids have an immense curiosity for a Dragon Bounds dragon. Unlike the Druid however the Dragon Bound respect Rangers for there devotion to nature and treat them vary politely and tend to save them from dieing more often then any other class. 
*Rogue’s*, like monks, think there just like any other class except for the dragon's, they are deeply afraid of the dragon because of its uncanny history of eating rogues. Dragon Bound tend to cultivate this belief to save their purse form watchful eyes. 
*Sorcerer’s* think dragon bound are mock spell casters and normally look down upon them like monkeys dabbling with higher mathematics’. At the same time Dragon Bound do not fear sorcerers in the least because of their ability to save against deadly spells. 
*Wizard’s* tend to believe like sorcerers that Dragon Bound are mock spell casters. Dragon Bound however hate wizards and tend to have none lethal duels with wizards that often end in wizards blood.

*Combat*: A Dragon Bound has 4 basic battal stratiges, The Warrior, The Mage, The Healer, and The Ranger.
*The Warrior*: The Warrior is where the Dragon And Dragon Bound both engage in melee combat, not to complex.
*The Mage*: The Mage is where the Dragon Bound is casts spells, and the Dragon casts spells, uses its Breath weapon, or uses flyby attacks.
*The Healer*: The Healer is where the Dragon and Dragon Bound both fight and both heal periodically throughout the battle. 
*The Ranger*: The Ranger is where the Dragon Bound uses a bow, and the Dragon uses flyby attacks.


*Advancement*: The Dragon Bound basically has a somewhat limited array of options. They can tack any class or Prestige Class as long as the ability’s can only be used if they involve the Dragon. They can also stay the course of Dragon Bound. 


  Dragon Bound Lore 

Characters with ranks in Knowledge (Dragons) or Knowledge (history) may research Dragon Bound to learn more about them. When a character makes a skill check, read or paraphrase the following, including the information from lower DCs.

*DC 5 *: Dragon Bound have Dragon Pets.

*DC 10*: Dragon Bound are protectors of Dragon land.

*DC 15*: Dragon Bound talk to their Dragons.

*DC 20*: Dragon Bound love their Dragons and turn more Draconic over time. 


DRAGON BOUND IN THE WORLD
_Fun! You think this is fun! This is a flight technique that will save your life 1 day! _ 
- Jeremy the blunt, Dragon Bound trainer at the First school of Dragon Rights. 


*Notables*: There are a few Dragon Bound that stand out in history:

Habitha is one of the least know Dragon Bound, because she was a women. But she was vital to the stability of this class. She was the Dragon Bound who convinced the wild Dragons to supplement the school with eggs with the promise of land without humans. They are week, but many and where slowly killing off the dragons.

Joanne was Habitha's mate and he, once he heard news of habitha’s triumph, he went to the human king. After 5 quick days of negotiations, he formed the treaty between the humans and Dragons. Although many empires have risen and fallen sense then, it has always been advantages to maintain the treaty with the Dragons.

Fredric the grand was the first Dragon Bound ever, and set up the schools to begin the teaching of apprentices. He named the school "The First school of Dragon Rights" to honor the Dragons, and as a constant reminder to what the Dragon Bound stand for. 

There has only been 1 notably evil Dragon Bound by Dragon Bound standards, for Dragon Bound are commonly evil. His name was Kebler the wicked. He went mad when his Dragon Hatched, for it was deformed. That had a profound effect on his week mind. He blamed the whole Dragon race for the deformity and went on a rampage kill many a Dragon. It required 10 Dragon Bound attacking at the same time to tack him down, for in his madness he gained power. To this day the Dragons still mourn the lost and Dragon Bound are forbidden to speak of it. 

*Organizations*:  Ones a Dragon Bound has been chosen they go to the First school of Dragon Rights, this is where a Dragon Bound learns about The real Dragon Bound legacy. They learn how to read and write. How to act as a Dragon Bound, and may many more thing. The teachers are Retired Dragon Bound who live the legacy forever. Some Dragon Bound leave young to explore the world. Some stay longer to learn all there is to learn. Still some others never leave and become teachers. The school is usually located where only Dragons can Fly, and its not uncommon for giant Red and Gold Dragons side by side, for it is a neutral zone where all hatred is put aside so that the Dragons don’t have to fight for land. The young apprentices that learn at these schools gain a deep understanding about Dragons and the society more then any learned scholar could ever know, for it requires a Dragon Companion to understand. 
The pecking orders of theses schools are:
The Grand Master, and any ancient Dragons that reside in the school
The teachers and there dragons, along with visiting Dragons
The cleaning and cooking staff because they are privileged to clean at such a prestige school
And finally the apprentices, the teach humility


DRAGON BOUND IN THE GAME
 A Dragon Bound is most like a Duskblade then any other class.

*NPC Reaction*
*Commoners*: Commoners tend to be skeptical if a Dragon Bound says he’s a Dragon Bound(when the Dragon isn’t present). At which point he dose one of two things, he will either ask the Dragon Bound to prove it or dismiss the fact and think he’s a liar. If the Dragon Bound proves it (by showing him his Dragon) then the commoner dose one of two things. Either he get frightened and submissive or dismisses the fact and moves on. Giving a little bit of respect to the Dragon Bound and none to the Dragon.

*Nobility:* Nobility almost always believes a character when he clam’s to be a Dragon Bound, because they like ranting at anyone who is forthright with this information regardless of truth. They have heard the story’s thousands of times about the epic history of the class Dragon Bound, and tend to disbelieve it all. They mostly are pompous, with no respect towards the Dragon Bound or Dragon. Although a little intimidated by the Dragon, they think them as nothing more the pets for brainwashed popping jays. 

*Scholars*: Scholars who have researched the class tend to act different towards a Dragon Bound ones they establish proof of their identity. But ones it is secured these scholars treat the Dragon Bound and his Dragon with respect, though not on par as an equal. They tend to be vary compliant with any requests a Dragon Bound might have, and a bit intimidated by the Dragon. At the same time asking about his relation ship with the Dragon and more obscure tidbits of information surrounding the classes creation (and taking notes all the wile).

*Royalty*: Royalty know a Dragon Bound is authentic for two reasons. First they know that to get an audience with the king they had to show their Dragon. Second, the Dragon is almost always present in the audience. They tend to respect the Dragon Bound more then Fear them because of their common visits to the Government, and their accomplishments with the Dragons.

*Encounters*: If a Dragon Bound meets another Dragon Bound, they do an assortment of things. They normally exchange the latest news on the kings and Dragons, tell of their latest adventure, or have nonlethal duels. Wile their Dragon converse with each other on what ever they feel like saying (normally about there hord), and have breathtaking Arial contests.

*Adaptation*: You don’t need a the school, or the Dragon land treaty to play a Dragon Bound. Nothing in here fits your world perfectly. I am not going to tell you how to play one, these are guidelines not set rules.

a d6 variant of this 
and a different type of dragon 
Dragon Bound: spell'less
















*General Feats*
in order of longer feat trees

*Dragon Riding*

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Vary Young or older

*Benefit*: You and your Dragon have grown together to the point of exclustion. So when on Dragon back you get +4 to ride checks.

*
Dragon cuning*

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Young or older
*
Benefit*: When riding Dragon Back you and your Dragon profect an artful dance that improves your chance to hit. So when on Dragon back you and your Dragon gain +1 to hiting and damage.


*Dragon Armor *

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Young aduilt or older

*Benefit*: When riding Dragon Back you and your Dragon act as one mind and are able dogde attack better. You and your Dragon gain +2 dogde ac when on Dragon Back.

*Dragon Diplomacy*

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Young adult or higher, fortitude of 8 or more

*Benefit*: Your Dragon gives you an inside look on Dragon life, and so you can extrapolate some understanding. You get +5 bonus to Dragon Diplomacy checks.

*Bonus Spell feat *

*Prerequisite*: spells level of at least one.

*Benefit*: If you tack this feat you get a bonus spell of first level, you cant get this added to 0 level spells.

*Special*: you can tack this feat multiple times once for every spell level, it give one bonus spell progressively higher. Can only tack this feat as many times as spell levels you have.

*Armored swimming*

*Prerequisite*: Dex 15, BAB 8

*Benefit*: You learn to swim naturally in water with armor on, and so 1/2 the poundage of your armor dose not slow down your swimming.

* Improved Armored swimming*

*Prerequisite*: Dex 15, BAB 10, Armored swimming

*Benefit*: You learn to swim naturally in water with armor on, and so the poundage of your armor dose not slow  down your swimming.

*Intuitive Protection*

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Wyrmling or older, Charisma of 12 or higher

*Benefit*: Your Dragon gives you deep insight into the world around you, and so you gain plus one to all saves.

*Improved intuitive Protection*

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Young or older, Charisma of 14 or higher

*Benefit*: Your insight is maturing with your Dragon, and so now gives you a plus two to all saves.

*Grand intuitive Protection *

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Juvenal or older, Charisma of 16 or higher

*Benefit*: Your insight is almost matured as is your Dragon, and so now gives you a plus ½ your charisma modifier to all saves.

* Mastered intuitive Protection *

*Prerequisite*: Dragon of Adult or older, Charisma of 18 or higher

*Benefit*: Your insight is matured as is your Dragon, and so now gives you a plus equal to your charisma modifier to all saves.


*Dragon Feats*


*Flip Kick *

*Prerequisite*: Dragon size of Huge or larger

*Benefit*: You are agile and graceful in flight, so when in battle you have the ability 1’s every 2 rounds to retaliate when you are attacked. Before you get hit on an adversary’s turn you can twirl backwards and kick the opponent in the chest. To dodge this attack and get his turn, the opponent must win on a concentration check otherwise he gets hit with 2 claws and loses his turn.[/sblock]
o well
ben


----------



## borble (Feb 23, 2007)

beump edump


----------



## borble (Mar 12, 2007)

it is completly updated, i put evry thing i got in this and its all there, its like 1/10 a million carictors probly, 
borble
P.S. added feats spell point varient, and spell true essence and i think iits balenced P:):


----------



## borble (Mar 13, 2007)

edited some grammar mistakes
ben


----------



## borble (Mar 13, 2007)

im 1/2 way done with a printer friendly version
ben


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 13, 2007)

borble said:
			
		

> it is completly updated, i put evry thing i got in this and its all there, its like 1/10 a million carictors probly,
> borble
> P.S. added feats spell point varient, and spell true essence and i think iits balenced P:):



Damn, man, are you new to the English language, or were you just raised in an AOL chatroom?  You might think the folks over at the WotC boards are "picky", but the truth is that if you type like someone who never _reads_, everyone smart enough to notice will assume you're an idiot.  My honest advice is to slow down, and read what you've typed before you hit "submit reply".


----------



## borble (Mar 13, 2007)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Damn, man, are you new to the English language, or were you just raised in an AOL chatroom?  You might think the folks over at the WotC boards are "picky", but the truth is that if you type like someone who never _reads_, everyone smart enough to notice will assume you're an idiot.  My honest advice is to slow down, and read what you've typed before you hit "submit reply".



iv probably read book you haven’t herd of.....point being I read a lot, and just find it hard to spell. I was way to tight on time to spell check that response, I spell check almost every thing it type. 
Anyway, that has nothing to do with this class, what do you think? 
borble


----------



## Nifft (Mar 13, 2007)

borble said:
			
		

> iv probably read book you haven’t herd of.....point being I read a lot, and just find it hard to spell. I was way to tight on time to spell check that response, I spell check almost every thing it type.




I... I... It's too easy. I just can't.

But I think *GreatLemur* has a point, and the endless self-bumping (without posting what you actually changed) isn't really improving my desire to read your whole class yet again.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## borble (Mar 13, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> I... I... It's too easy. I just can't.
> 
> But I think *GreatLemur* has a point, and the endless self-bumping (without posting what you actually changed) isn't really improving my desire to read your whole class yet again.
> 
> Cheers, -- N



Once again sorry, I though I posted the changes but I guess I didn’t.

I added true essence to spells, I reformatted and posted spell point variant, I made some grammar corrections and I put it all in the first post, I will now post the printer friendly versions.
borble


----------



## borble (Mar 13, 2007)

nm i will think of another way to get it up, this will not work.


----------



## borble (Mar 14, 2007)

fixed riders blade so it works wile wealding light weapons


----------



## IcyCool (Mar 14, 2007)

I see that you are an Eragon fan.

I'm confused as to why you think that a character with D10 Hit Dice, full Base Attack Bonus, two good saves, fighter weapon and armor proficiencies, fully armored arcane spellcasting (which includes healing), a built-in magical weapon, Unnamed ability score boosts, and a DRAGON as a lackey is balanced with any of the WotC base classes.

How is this balanced with a fighter, or a barbarian, or a paladin, for example?

You've done a lot of work, so I'm hesitant to recommend looking elsewhere, but you might want to pick up the Dragonlance Campaign Setting or the Draconomicon and take a look at the Dragon Rider prestige classes.  But as it stands, your class is pretty much everything - except balanced.

As a footnote, do you realize that until the character's dragon is one size category larger than the rider, the character won't be able to ride it?


----------



## borble (Mar 15, 2007)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I see that you are an Eragon fan.
> 
> I'm confused as to why you think that a character with D10 Hit Dice, full Base Attack Bonus, two good saves, fighter weapon and armor proficiencies, fully armored arcane spellcasting (which includes healing), a built-in magical weapon, Unnamed ability score boosts, and a DRAGON as a lackey is balanced with any of the WotC base classes.
> 
> How is this balanced with a fighter, or a barbarian, or a paladin, for example?




well the armor proficiencies aren’t granted till level 10 and 20 (as with the shield)
well they have only 3 spells of each level, with a big lode of sweet spells to use, makes it hard to pick. the dragons only spells are split with the person.
healing is slow and, in the end, only really useful on yourself.
you said weapon 2 times.
there are no "Unnamed ability score boosts".
well the dragon is as good as a pallys mount (or a tiny bit better). and the class isn’t as good as the pallys. AND less armor. 
With the fighter well, this class only gets 1/2 cash so the fighter will be much better equipped the Dragon Bound.

as with the barbarian, my class would probably kick its ass............ unless I was vary well equipped

AND, on top of all that, this class dose badly multiclassing.



> You've done a lot of work, so I'm hesitant to recommend looking elsewhere, but you might want to pick up the Dragonlance Campaign Setting or the Draconomicon and take a look at the Dragon Rider prestige classes.  But as it stands, your class is pretty much everything - except balanced.



thanks 
well I am not going to blow 30 bucks on a book i will not use, but i do have Draconomicon. and that PrC is crap.... it doesn’t give a dragon, it just gives dragon riding buffs, and they are unless at that. well it sucks at healing anyone but its self. it doesn’t have the armor of a fighter till lvl 20, it has no cash, its not sneaky, its spells are vary limited (limited number of spells, and only when able to speak).



> As a footnote, do you realize that until the character's dragon is one size category larger than the rider, the character won't be able to ride it?



yes i do, do i need to say that? because its not hard to add.
thanks, but i really don’t think you read it all.
Ben
P.S. this class is royal SCREWED if its dragon dies.


----------



## IcyCool (Mar 15, 2007)

borble said:
			
		

> well the armor proficiencies aren’t granted till level 10 and 20 (as with the shield)




But they still get them, at no cost.  The delay is certainly a "drawback" to a certain extent, but to say that they don't get the same armor proficiencies as a fighter is at best misleading, and at worst untrue.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> well they have only 3 spells of each level, with a big lode of sweet spells to use, makes it hard to pick.




This is not a drawback.  It's the equivalent of saying "Yeah, he gets to cast spells and a fighter doesn't, and he gets a sweet list of spells to choose from, but he only gets to cast a few of them per day!"

To tell you the truth, the spell list is one of the big balance problems with the class.  I can see why you want those spells in there (after all Eragon used many of them), but you are basically giving the class all the blasty doom of the wizards, and plenty of healing goodness from the clerics.

Also, under the *Spells:* description, you don't note how they determine their caster level.  Is it equal to their Dragon Bound level, or is it like the Paladin's caster level?



			
				borble said:
			
		

> the dragons only spells are split with the person.




This is not a drawback.  This is a way for the character to get multiple spells off in a single round.  It's like a free quicken spell.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> healing is slow and, in the end, only really useful on yourself.




No, if you can cast it on other characters, that makes it useful on others.  It's like a Bards cure spells.  You would, in essence, be a backup healer for the group.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> you said weapon 2 times.




Yes?  Once to refer to weapon proficiences, and once to refer to the super buffing weapon.  If my wording was confusing, I hope this clears it up.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> there are no "Unnamed ability score boosts".




Yes, there are, shall I quote you?



			
				borble said:
			
		

> *Blood Oath:* At level 20, the Rider’s bond to his Dragon becomes so strong he undergoes an incredible transformation. He becomes more draconic. His teeth and nails become sharper, but not sharp enough to attack with, and his skin take on a slight tint identical to his dragon’s color. Regardless of race, all scars, blemishes and disfigurations disappear. Non-magical diseases are cured. all negative levels are restored and all stat cuts vanish. He also become stronger, quicker and wiser, gaining a +2 bonus to Strength, Dexterity and Wisdom.




That +2 bonus to Strength, Dexterity, and Wisdom is untyped (or at least, no type is listed).  Are they supposed to be typed (Enhancement bonuses, for example)?



			
				borble said:
			
		

> well the dragon is as good as a pallys mount (or a tiny bit better). and the class isn’t as good as the pallys. AND less armor.




Well, let's take a look at a 20th level Paladin's Mount, and say, the weakest dragon your 20th level Dragon Bound could have (an Old White Dragon, CR 15, which fits your chart if I understand it correctly):

[sblock=Paladin's Heavy Warhorse]
Size: Large
Hit Dice: 12D8+21 (114hp average)
60ft. Land movement speed
AC: 25 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +14 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 23
Spell Resistence: 25
Str 22, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 9, Wis 13, Cha 6
Base Attack/Grapple: +9/+21
AttacK: +16 (3 natural attacks)
Fort: +16, Ref: +10, Will: +7
2+Int mod per HD for skill points (15 skill points)
Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Command other horses (as per the spell)
5 feats
(I put the two stat boosts in Con and Dex to improve HP, Fort save, Ref save, and AC)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Old White Dragon]
Size: Huge
Hit Dice: 24D12+120 (276hp average)
60ft. Land movement speed, 30ft. Burrow speed, 200ft. fly speed (poor maneuverability)
AC: 31 (-2 size, +23 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 31
Spell Resistence: 21
Str 29, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +24/+41
AttacK: +31 (7 natural attacks)
Fort: +19, Ref: +14, Will: +15
Breath Weapon: 8d6 cone of cold, DC 27
6+Int mod per HD for skill points (189 skill points)
9 feats
[/sblock]

The dragon is better (far superior, in fact) in just about every way.  And the dragon and rider can basically share hitpoints (with a good concentration check), so the rider has just gained 270 or so ablative hitpoints.

If I am misunderstanding your chart for the Dragon Companion, please let me know.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> With the fighter well, this class only gets 1/2 cash so the fighter will be much better equipped the Dragon Bound.




True, but the other half of his wealth belongs to his dragon, and between the two, they are just as equipped as the fighter (and get twice as many actions).



			
				borble said:
			
		

> as with the barbarian, my class would probably kick its ass............ unless I was vary well equipped




A barbarian is simply a fighter with fewer feats, and medium armor.  So if your class would beat the barbarian, it would probably beat the fighter as well.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> AND, on top of all that, this class dose badly multiclassing.




That's because it never needs to multiclass.  Healing Magic? Check.  Arcane blasting Magic? Check.  Utility Magic? Check.  Good Base Attack Bonus? Check.  So this isn't really as much of a disadvantage as you seem to think.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> well I am not going to blow 30 bucks on a book i will not use, but i do have Draconomicon. and that PrC is crap.... it doesn’t give a dragon, it just gives dragon riding buffs, and they are unless at that. well it sucks at healing anyone but its self. it doesn’t have the armor of a fighter till lvl 20, it has no cash, its not sneaky, its spells are vary limited (limited number of spells, and only when able to speak).




I don't remember the class in the Draconomicon being all that great, but it is at least a precedent.  I don't think the class in the Dragonlance setting gives you a dragon, it just requires that you have one in order to enter.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> yes i do, do i need to say that? because its not hard to add.




Well, according to your *Flight as One* chart, you mention dragons of small size and smaller, and also mention the rider being mounted.  You may have been mentioning them for completeness, but I thought I'd point it out to be sure.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> P.S. this class is royal SCREWED if its dragon dies.




Yes, they become a fighter with no bonus feats or heavier armor proficiences, but two good saves.  My guess is that any player that lost his dragon permanently (which there currently is no way to do, since it can be raised/resurrected) would likely suicide his character (unless the player is reasonably mature).  It's a bit of a glass cannon-like in that respect.

As a minor spelling quibble, you've used the word "tack" where you meant to use "take", a spell check won't find that.


----------



## borble (Mar 15, 2007)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> But they still get them, at no cost.  The delay is certainly a "drawback" to a certain extent, but to say that they don't get the same armor proficiencies as a fighter is at best misleading, and at worst untrue.




well if i where to not have them proficient in armor then a few fast feats and its there. This ability stops them from gaining it through those roots, and they really have nothing to gain by using light armor, and so are stuck. I really don’t see how this is a problem. True that saying it’s a complete drawback is false, but to say it’s a complete positive also false, I am just saying it dose hinder them some.




> This is not a drawback.  It's the equivalent of saying "Yeah, he gets to cast spells and a fighter doesn't, and he gets a sweet list of spells to choose from, but he only gets to cast a few of them per day!"




Some of the custom spells i added make it advantages to hord spells, that is all I meant.



> To tell you the truth, the spell list is one of the big balance problems with the class.  I can see why you want those spells in there (after all Eragon used many of them), but you are basically giving the class all the blasty doom of the wizards, and plenty of healing goodness from the clerics.




will you help me edit the spell list? what do you think doesn’t belong?



> Also, under the *Spells:* description, you don't note how they determine their caster level.  Is it equal to their Dragon Bound level, or is it like the Paladin's caster level?




will:
A Dragon Bounds caster level is equal to his Dragon Bound level.
work?



> This is not a drawback.  This is a way for the character to get multiple spells off in a single round.  It's like a free quicken spell.




true it can be useful, but it also depletes his spells faster, and makes it easier to cast spell.



> No, if you can cast it on other characters, that makes it useful on others.  It's like a Bards cure spells.  You would, in essence, be a backup healer for the group.




yes but like i siad it makes it faster to drain your spells and it is advantaguse to hord them.



> Yes?  Once to refer to weapon proficiences, and once to refer to the super buffing weapon.  If my wording was confusing, I hope this clears it up.




kk, well there really are many restrictions on the weapon......



> Yes, there are, shall I quote you?
> 
> 
> 
> That +2 bonus to Strength, Dexterity, and Wisdom is untyped (or at least, no type is listed).  Are they supposed to be typed (Enhancement bonuses, for example)?




its like the stat boosts at levels 4,8,12,and 16. What are those called?



> Well, let's take a look at a 20th level Paladin's Mount, and say, the weakest dragon your 20th level Dragon Bound could have (an Old White Dragon, CR 15, which fits your chart if I understand it correctly):
> 
> [sblock=Paladin's Heavy Warhorse]
> Size: Large
> ...



your not misunderstanding the chary it as far as I am can see, but you have to add in the fact that your are missing 1/2 your cash, AKA. Its going back to the DM you cant spend that cast to armor the Dragon. And the BW of the dragon is only every 1d8 rounds.





> A barbarian is simply a fighter with fewer feats, and medium armor.  So if your class would beat the barbarian, it would probably beat the fighter as well.



not it the fighter is Dragon Fighting specialized.



> That's because it never needs to multiclass.  Healing Magic? Check.  Arcane blasting Magic? Check.  Utility Magic? Check.  Good Base Attack Bonus? Check.  So this isn't really as much of a disadvantage as you seem to think.



i see your point



> I don't remember the class in the Draconomicon being all that great, but it is at least a precedent.  I don't think the class in the Dragonlance setting gives you a dragon, it just requires that you have one in order to enter.



my point



> Well, according to your *Flight as One* chart, you mention dragons of small size and smaller, and also mention the rider being mounted.  You may have been mentioning them for completeness, but I thought I'd point it out to be sure.



that’s there in case you get shrunk to a vary small size by a trap or mage



> Yes, they become a fighter with no bonus feats or heavier armor proficiences, but two good saves.  My guess is that any player that lost his dragon permanently (which there currently is no way to do, since it can be raised/resurrected) would likely suicide his character (unless the player is reasonably mature).  It's a bit of a glass cannon-like in that respect.
> 
> As a minor spelling quibble, you've used the word "tack" where you meant to use "take", a spell check won't find that.



kk I am pretty sure that’s in true name, ill go fix it 
thanks, I hope this becomes something positive
ben
P.S. i have like 5 edits i STILL have to add, including 1 item and 3 epic feats :X


----------



## IcyCool (Mar 15, 2007)

As a note, I will go ahead and second the recommendation to make this class have a D8 Hit Die (especially since it can share hp with it's dragon, which has more than enough to spare), and a 3/4 Base Attack Bonus (like the cleric).



			
				borble said:
			
		

> will you help me edit the spell list? what do you think doesn’t belong?




I'd think, on a first look, that these spells jump out as not belonging:

Mend (_Should be replace with Mending, and perhaps add Make Whole_)
True Strike
Magic Missile
Enlarge Person

Protection from Arrows
Shrink Dragon (_replace with Alter Self or Reduce Person, and share it via the Share Spells ability_)
Acid Arrow
Touch of Idiocy
Blunt Weapon, Sharpen Weapon (_Your Blunt Weapon and Sharpen Weapon spells are completely subsumed by the "Take -4 to your attack roll to deal non-lethal damage with a lethal weapon" and "Take -4 to your attack roll to deal lethal damage with a non-lethal weapon" combat options in the PHB._)
Scorching Ray
Dragon speed (_Expeditious Retreat or Longstrider via the Share Spells ability should replace this_)
Bear’s Endurance, Bull’s Strength, Cat’s Grace, Eagle’s Splendor, Fox’s Cunning, Owl’s Wisdom (_There is no reason you should have all the best buff spells in the game_)

Dragon Saddle (_This should be part of the Dragon's equipment, not a spell.  It wasn't even a spell in Eragon_)
Hair (_Alter Self replaces this_)
Improved Magic Missile (_Why do you need this?_)
Fireball (_Again, why the need for all the best blasting spells (plus some custom created ones)_)
Lightning Bolt
Dragon Armor (_This should be equipment again, or at the very least, Mage Armor_
Haste
Slow

Globe of Invulnerability, Lesser
lightless lantern (_You already have spells to provide vision in the dark, like continual flame.  There is no need for this spell_)
Wall of Fire
Wall of Ice

If you have the PHB2, you might want to take a look at the Duskblade's spell list.  Alternatively I'd just use the Ranger's spell list, or maybe the Bard's list up to 4th level.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> will:
> A Dragon Bounds caster level is equal to his Dragon Bound level.
> work?




Since you seem to be emulating Paladin and Ranger spellcasting (in that your class only gains up to 4th level spells, and uses the same progression chart as the Paladin and Ranger), I'd use the Paladin and Ranger rules for it, and give him Caster Level = Dragon Bound Level/2.

As a quick side note, when looking through the base classes you'll note that there are 3 types of casters:

Full progression (full caster level and 9th level spells) (Wizard, Cleric, Druid)
Partial progression (full caster level and up to 6th level spells) (Bard)
Minor progression (half caster level and up to 4th level spells) (Paladin and Ranger)

Those are further split up into two other types:
Preparation Casters (Huge amounts of spells known, but you have to prepare them) (Wizard, Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Ranger)
Spontaneous Casters (Limited amount of spells known, but you don't have to prepare them) (Sorcerer, Bard)

You should follow one branch of those for your spellcasting.  For example, the Dragon bound could be as follows:

Minor Progression (like Paladin) + Spontaneous Caster (Like Bard).  Which would mean that your Dragon Bound would have the spells per day of a Paladin, a limited number of spells known, and be able to spontaneously cast them.  

Or you could have something like this:

Minor Progression (like Paladin) + Preparation Caster (like Cleric).  Which would mean that your Dragon Bound would have the spells per day of a Paladin, know all the spells on his spell list, but have to prepare them in order to cast them.

Also, breaking the Arcane/Divine barrier and allowing the casting of Arcane spells in anything heavier than light armor seriously ups the power of the caster.  So his spell list should be light on both healing and blasting (like the Bard's list), and used more for utility.

And why does he have to have the ability to cast in anything heavier than light armor?  He'll need to be able to bend, flex, and move up there in the sky.  (Remember, mithril armor counts as one category lighter, so mithril medium armor counts as light armor).



			
				borble said:
			
		

> yes but like i siad it makes it faster to drain your spells and it is advantaguse to hord them.




That's the second time you've said it, and I'm not finding anything that lets you use the spell levels to power some ability.  So I'll ask, why is it beneficial for this character to not use his spells?



			
				borble said:
			
		

> kk, well there really are many restrictions on the weapon......




I'm not seeing any restrictions that matter.  Perhaps I'm misreading what you wrote.  Could you point out what the restrictions are?



			
				borble said:
			
		

> its like the stat boosts at levels 4,8,12,and 16. What are those called?




Those are untyped bonuses, so they stack with everything.  It's quite a powerful ability.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> your not misunderstanding the chary it as far as I am can see, but you have to add in the fact that your are missing 1/2 your cash, AKA. Its going back to the DM you cant spend that cast to armor the Dragon. And the BW of the dragon is only every 1d8 rounds.




Half your cash goes to the dragon, according to what you wrote.  So you aren't missing it, your dragon has it (and get's to use it - barring some strange reason that you haven't mentioned).  And yes, the dragon's breath weapon will likely only see use once per encounter (by the way, you should change that to 2d4 rather than 1d8, but it hardly matters).



			
				borble said:
			
		

> not it the fighter is Dragon Fighting specialized.




A 20th level fighter vs. a CR 16 dragon (who has an underequipped Fighter as a helper)?  My money is on the dragon, every time.  Pure economy of actions.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> that’s there in case you get shrunk to a vary small size by a trap or mage




Ah, ok, I had thought it might be there for completeness.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> P.S. i have like 5 edits i STILL have to add, including 1 item and 3 epic feats :X


----------



## borble (Mar 16, 2007)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> As a note, I will go ahead and second the recommendation to make this class have a D8 Hit Die (especially since it can share hp with it's dragon, which has more than enough to spare), and a 3/4 Base Attack Bonus (like the cleric).
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> Since you seem to be emulating Paladin and Ranger spellcasting (in that your class only gains up to 4th level spells, and uses the same progression chart as the Paladin and Ranger), I'd use the Paladin and Ranger rules for it, and give him Caster Level = Dragon Bound Level/2.




ok ill go edit it


> As a quick side note, when looking through the base classes you'll note that there are 3 types of casters:
> 
> Full progression (full caster level and 9th level spells) (Wizard, Cleric, Druid)
> Partial progression (full caster level and up to 6th level spells) (Bard)
> ...




and yet i have 0 lvl spells, no bace class has 0-4th lvl spells in the phb. plus the various spells makes it hard to do everything. but particular spells are a must, like saddle and heal, that opens the door for confusion on which spells to cast, and when.



> And why does he have to have the ability to cast in anything heavier than light armor?  He'll need to be able to bend, flex, and move up there in the sky.  (Remember, mithril armor counts as one category lighter, so mithril medium armor counts as light armor).



can you ride a horse in heavy armor? plus his spells are oral not physical or components.



> That's the second time you've said it, and I'm not finding anything that lets you use the spell levels to power some ability.  So I'll ask, why is it beneficial for this character to not use his spells?



i mean that there are so many spells he can chose which to cast, and so the caster will hord spells till he hits life killing situations, and likely go to bed with extra spells.



> I'm not seeing any restrictions that matter.  Perhaps I'm misreading what you wrote.  Could you point out what the restrictions are?



typo, i meant there aren’t any restrictions on it.



> Those are untyped bonuses, so they stack with everything.  It's quite a powerful ability.



with a  lode of dead levels



> Half your cash goes to the dragon, according to what you wrote.  So you aren't missing it, your dragon has it (and get's to use it - barring some strange reason that you haven't mentioned).  And yes, the dragon's breath weapon will likely only see use once per encounter (by the way, you should change that to 2d4 rather than 1d8, but it hardly matters).



ill go edit the fist post to say 2d4 and dm basically gets the dragons hord.



> A 20th level fighter vs. a CR 16 dragon (who has an underequipped Fighter as a helper)?  My money is on the dragon, every time.  Pure economy of actions.



id go with the fighter because the lvl dragon and caster are under equipped



> Ah, ok, I had thought it might be there for completeness.



thanks for helping straiten stuff out , because of my resilience to give in to simple hp and bab cuts this has been a 6 month endeavor, and all the more enjoyable for it.
ben


----------



## javcs (Mar 16, 2007)

Interesting concept.

However, it's sorta ... overpowered.

What's the primary casting stat? I can't find it. Wis?


----------



## borble (Mar 16, 2007)

where do you go to download attachments?
ben


----------



## Sound of Azure (Mar 16, 2007)

javcs said:
			
		

> Interesting concept.
> 
> However, it's sorta ... overpowered.
> 
> What's the primary casting stat? I can't find it. Wis?




Looks like Charisma. Check the Spells entry.


----------



## borble (Mar 16, 2007)

ya carisma
ben


----------



## borble (Mar 16, 2007)

*Positives*: 
d10 hp
doesn’t need to multiclass
they still get heavy armor at lvl 20
-Spells
  they know all spells on their list
  need not prepare spells ahead of time
- Dragon
  ages fast
  spells
  Mental Shield
Explosive blade
Blood oath

*Negatives*:
Low skills
Cant multiclass well
Limiting armor they can use
-Spells
  not many spell slots
  has to know the spells true name to cast
  has to be able to speak to cast
  they must study spells
  has good passive spells that makes the dragon bound hord spells
-Dragon 
  not alignment centered
  if the dragon go’s below 0 hp the character loses a lot of xp
  the dm gets ½ their cash for the dragons hord
  breath weapon is 2d4 rounds


----------



## IcyCool (Mar 16, 2007)

You didn't respond with any support for why you included these spells, so I asked you some specific questions below.  I hope it doesn't sound like I'm dissing you or anything, because I'm not.  There's just alot of things to address. 



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's not a feat.  _Mending_ is a 0-level spell in the PHB (which you should make a 1st level Dragon Bound spell, and _Make Whole_ I believe is 2nd.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To put it simply, D&D is an ensemble game, meaning that you need a party of characters to overcome the challenges.  A character who can do everything and doesn't need a party isn't a D&D character, it's a protagonist in a novel.

True Strike is unecessary (particularly since the Dragon Bound gets a super sword), and is a staple spell of the wizard or sorcerer.  Magic Missile is pretty much the defining spell of a wizard or sorcerer.  Why be one of those classes when you can be the uberpowerful, armor-wearing, dragon riding warrior and still be able to cast potent spells?  Taking the best things from all the other classes completely unbalances this class.

Enlarge Person doesn't feel like a thematic fit (Eragon never uses it either), so I listed it for removal purely on a flavor basis.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eragon and Saphira were not immune to arrows, and that should be reflected here.  (And by stripping layers of invincibility away from the class, we can eventually get to something that is balanced).



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And?  I'm not seeing your point.  What is the purpose of this spell, why does the Dragon Bound have it?  It's never used in the novels, is it?  Since you can accomplish the same effect with Alter Self (at the same spell level), there is no need for this spell.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Again, it just seems like you included these spells because the are really cool, and for no other apparent reason.  Acid Arrow is another staple Wizard/Sorcerer spell, and should remain firmly planted in their camp.  What possible reason could you have for including Touch of Idiocy?



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now you know, and as they used to say in the old GI Joe cartoon, "knowing is half the battle". 



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You've got Flaming Sphere, which is a pretty good spell for mass damage and fire setting.  Scorching Ray and Acid Arrow are the premier 2nd-level Wizard/Sorcerer damage dealing spells, and you shouldn't be taking those away from them.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quite simply, there is another spell that does the same thing, and your spell is far more powerful.  Which means that your spell isn't balanced (it lasts for hours!).  You can ditch it for the one that does the same, or try to balance yours.  It is far simpler to just use the existing spell.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Again we see that you are trying to have your Dragon Bound do everything (you can't have him do everything and also have him balanced).  Moving them to third level won't help.  At most, you should keep Bull's Strength and maybe, MAYBE Cat's Grace (Both highly useful in combat, and with your ability to share hitpoints with your dragon, there is no need for Bear's Endurance).  Ditch the other boosts.  (Only Wizards and Sorcerers get all of the boosting spells on their lists, what makes you think your Dragon Bound should as well?)



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The spell is unbalanced.  It is, essentially, a piece of magical gear that you don't have to pay for (and it lasts hours!).  And I'll say it again I don't think it was clear the first time: *"Having a bunch of super cool spells is in NO WAY a drawback.  It is one of several unbalancing factors to your class."*  The spell should either be ditched, or re-worked.  I also noticed you didn't address my point of it not being a spell in Eragon.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hair is not just more powerful, it is *ridiculously powerful*.  It lasts *hours*, and of course there's this gem:



			
				borble said:
			
		

> Anyone searching for you will not make the connection and do not get a spot check.




That means nobody (not even most 9th level spells!) can see through your disguise.  Simply because you grew your hair out.  I'm not even sure how you could balance this spell.  Since it's goal was to create a disguise (that was hard to see through), I just figured Alter Self (which can be used to create a disguise that is hard to see through) would be perfect.

By the way, if you make all these super cool spells of yours last hours, then there is no reason to "hoard" them.  You simply cast your buffs at breakfast, and kick butt all day.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That doesn't make any sense.  Why does an "epic" spell require that you have a lower level spell?  (And again, why do you need all of these blasty doom spells?)



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is one of the iconic Wizard/Sorcerer spells.  And until Delayed Blast Fireball, Disintegrate, and Polar Ray, it is *the* damage dealing spell to have.  By what rights should your Dragon Bound (who is as good a fighter as the Paladin, and has a mount that is leaps and bounds better than the Paladin's mount) also have one of the best damage dealing spells in the game?



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not only are you trying to give the Dragon Bound the best damage dealing spells in the game, you are also giving it the best buffing spells?  Again, why should he get these?  And like I said, there is no reason for Dragon Armor to be a spell, it should be equipment (it wasn't a spell in the books).



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It looks like you just went through all the spell lists and cherry picked all the best spells.  If you had a reason for this, by all means please explain.  But again, like the protection from arrows spell, there is no reason for this spell to be on the list (and, if you recall the battle between Eragon and the Shade in the movie, Eragon wasn't immune to the fireballs (a 3rd level spell)).  Not only are you giving him one of the best damage dealing spells in the game, you are also giving him the means to be immune to it.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are wandering around with a DRAGON (who, by the way, already has darkvision, lowlight vision, and blindsense).  Dragons aren't exactly sneaky.  Why do you also need to be as sneaky as the Rogue?  Why does the Dragon Bound have to be the best at everything?

And if you are still dead set on it, check the Spell Compendium.  There is a spell there that grants you darkvision for a limited time.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why do you need these terrific battlefield control spells?  Why can't you leave any of the cool stuff to your other party members?  Isn't having your dragon doing strafing breath weapon attacks enough?



			
				borble said:
			
		

> IcyCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are probably not looking at the complete spell list (I don't remember which page it is on).   If I remember correctly, the spell list in the back of the book (with the other spell lists) is the complete one, and the one in the description just mentions the NEW spells.  I might have that backwards though. 



			
				borble said:
			
		

> and yet i have 0 lvl spells, no bace class has 0-4th lvl spells in the phb. plus the various spells makes it hard to do everything. but particular spells are a must, like saddle and heal, that opens the door for confusion on which spells to cast, and when.




You shouldn't have 0 lvl spells.  If you don't stick to one of the existing models, you very quickly throw balance out the window.  And see my point about "confusion on which spells to cast" above.

And if you insist on making the Dragon Bound cast spontaneously, then you need to balance that ability with a limited number of spells known. 



			
				borble said:
			
		

> can you ride a horse in heavy armor? plus his spells are oral not physical or components.




Yes, you can ride a horse in heavy armor, but you can't ride it well, and your mobility is seriously limited.  And the armor that Eragon gets from the dwarves isn't heavy armor.  It is, at worst, Chainmail or Breastplate armor (and it's probably mithril, so it counts as light).



			
				borble said:
			
		

> i mean that there are so many spells he can chose which to cast, and so the caster will hord spells till he hits life killing situations, and likely go to bed with extra spells.




Then the player is a fool.  I'm sorry if that sounds blunt, but with all those juicy spells to cast, the problem (and I use the term loosely) won't be not knowing which spell to cast, it will be that he can't cast enough of them.  If he still has spell slots after the first two combats in a day, I'd be remarkably surprised.  The only reason he'd get anywhere near his opponent is if he ran out of blasting spells.  Breakfast buffs, Blasting spells for lunch, and maybe, MAYBE a quick melee dinner.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> with a  lode of dead levels




Please explain.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> ill go edit the fist post to say 2d4 and dm basically gets the dragons hord.




If you are set on the idea that the dragon gets half the characters wealth, but for some idiotic reason doesn't use it, I'd say that the dragon eats it's half of the character's wealth (most of them tend to eat treasure anyway), and that is what fuels it's rapid increase in size and power.  Then you at least have a reason for why the dragon takes up half the cash, but still fights naked and unarmed.

Also, I think that you really should create a new Dragon for the Dragon Bound, and stat them out like you'd see in the monster manual, complete with age categories.  That way all Dragon Bound dragons would have the same stats, just different colors and elemental immunities/vulnerabilities.  This keeps power levels consistent, and doesn't lead to everyone choosing Red or Gold dragons as their mounts (because they are the most powerful).  Doing this also lets you reduce the dragon's power levels to something a little closer to the Paladin's mount.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> id go with the fighter because the lvl dragon and caster are under equipped




The dragon and Dragon Bound get a minimum of 11 attacks between them (not counting the auto hitting dragon breath or all of the great blasting spells of the Dragon Bound), 8 of which are pretty much guaranteed hits.  The fighter gets at least 4 attacks, 1 of which is a pretty much guaranteed hit.  And that's assuming they aren't doing something smart, like engaging the fighter at range, or having the dragon grapple the fighter and pin him while they tear him apart.

If you really believe that they are equal, then you are likely to disregard any suggestion of balance on my part.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> thanks for helping straiten stuff out , because of my resilience to give in to simple hp and bab cuts this has been a 6 month endeavor, and all the more enjoyable for it.
> ben




I like to give advice, and I like to tinker with rules, so no problem .  I also like the idea of a Dragon Rider base class, but there's no way I could honestly use yours in it's current incarnation.  If you are finding my advice helpful, I'll continue.  If not, let me know and I'll stop wasting my time and yours.


----------



## borble (Mar 16, 2007)

ahh finally to the editing stage of this argument, I am glad we are finally making progress



			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> You didn't respond with any support for why you included these spells, so I asked you some specific questions below.  I hope it doesn't sound like I'm dissing you or anything, because I'm not.  There's just alot of things to address.



np, I am not always sure if some ones jelling at me on the internet, so i take all not quite blatant forward insults as talk, also i edited the spell list to make it combat oriented, except for the custom spells



> It's not a feat.  _Mending_ is a 0-level spell in the PHB (which you should make a 1st level Dragon Bound spell, and _Make Whole_ I believe is 2nd.



so you think i should remove this spell line and add the one from phb in at lvl 1, ill look it over and get back to you.



> To put it simply, D&D is an ensemble game, meaning that you need a party of characters to overcome the challenges.  A character who can do everything and doesn't need a party isn't a D&D character, it's a protagonist in a novel.



kk



> True Strike is unecessary (particularly since the Dragon Bound gets a super sword), and is a staple spell of the wizard or sorcerer.  Magic Missile is pretty much the defining spell of a wizard or sorcerer.  Why be one of those classes when you can be the uberpowerful, armor-wearing, dragon riding warrior and still be able to cast potent spells?  Taking the best things from all the other classes completely unbalances this class.
> 
> Enlarge Person doesn't feel like a thematic fit (Eragon never uses it either), so I listed it for removal purely on a flavor basis.



ok ill remove true strike, you have a good point. well i am not entirely going for eragon class, its just built on that, its not the ultimate goal, the ultimate goal it to balance it.



> Eragon and Saphira were not immune to arrows, and that should be reflected here.  (And by stripping layers of invincibility away from the class, we can eventually get to something that is balanced).



i think i will leave it hear, because its really more fit for this class the a wizard.



> And?  I'm not seeing your point.  What is the purpose of this spell, why does the Dragon Bound have it?  It's never used in the novels, is it?  Since you can accomplish the same effect with Alter Self (at the same spell level), there is no need for this spell.



alter self it more powerful, and this is only ment to be used inside a dungeon, because the player isn’t complete in a dungeon without the dragon and ultimately vary week



> Again, it just seems like you included these spells because the are really cool, and for no other apparent reason.  Acid Arrow is another staple Wizard/Sorcerer spell, and should remain firmly planted in their camp.  What possible reason could you have for including Touch of Idiocy?



i will remove Touch of Idiocy, but again acid arrow is vary combat oriented



> Now you know, and as they used to say in the old GI Joe cartoon, "knowing is half the battle".



lol ya, but i think i will leave it in because, eragon did it.....and not all people have memorized the phb like you seem to have,......and to clog things up



> You've got Flaming Sphere, which is a pretty good spell for mass damage and fire setting.  Scorching Ray and Acid Arrow are the premier 2nd-level Wizard/Sorcerer damage dealing spells, and you shouldn't be taking those away from them.



ok i see your point, plus it doesn’t seem to be the way a dragon caster, would employ damage.



> Quite simply, there is another spell that does the same thing, and your spell is far more powerful.  Which means that your spell isn't balanced (it lasts for hours!).  You can ditch it for the one that does the same, or try to balance yours.  It is far simpler to just use the existing spell.



where is this other spell located?



> Again we see that you are trying to have your Dragon Bound do everything (you can't have him do everything and also have him balanced).  Moving them to third level won't help.  At most, you should keep Bull's Strength and maybe, MAYBE Cat's Grace (Both highly useful in combat, and with your ability to share hitpoints with your dragon, there is no need for Bear's Endurance).  Ditch the other boosts.  (Only Wizards and Sorcerers get all of the boosting spells on their lists, what makes you think your Dragon Bound should as well?)



ok good point but i think i will leave str,dex,and cha, because those are the stats this class use………blahhhhhhhhhhlol 



> The spell is unbalanced.  It is, essentially, a piece of magical gear that you don't have to pay for (and it lasts hours!).  And I'll say it again I don't think it was clear the first time: *"Having a bunch of super cool spells is in NO WAY a drawback.  It is one of several unbalancing factors to your class."*  The spell should either be ditched, or re-worked.  I also noticed you didn't address my point of it not being a spell in Eragon.



eragon is not the objective of this class, balence is. so how much cash for a dragon saddle with these or no buffs........ill make the items.



> Hair is not just more powerful, it is *ridiculously powerful*.  It lasts *hours*, and of course there's this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ill make it immune to spy spells of its level?


> That doesn't make any sense.  Why does an "epic" spell require that you have a lower level spell?  (And again, why do you need all of these blasty doom spells?)



quite simply, a spell line, if you think that a spell line is not required and just the epic spell is good then i can fix it, but they are in there to explain the epic spell.



> It is one of the iconic Wizard/Sorcerer spells.  And until Delayed Blast Fireball, Disintegrate, and Polar Ray, it is *the* damage dealing spell to have.  By what rights should your Dragon Bound (who is as good a fighter as the Paladin, and has a mount that is leaps and bounds better than the Paladin's mount) also have one of the best damage dealing spells in the game?



so move it up a lvl? i am not removing it.



> Not only are you trying to give the Dragon Bound the best damage dealing spells in the game, you are also giving it the best buffing spells?  Again, why should he get these?  And like I said, there is no reason for Dragon Armor to be a spell, it should be equipment (it wasn't a spell in the books).



i got dragon armor from complete divine, and that was a 1st lvl spells. i am not itemizing this spell, but maybe hast i can remove.



> It looks like you just went through all the spell lists and cherry picked all the best spells.  If you had a reason for this, by all means please explain.  But again, like the protection from arrows spell, there is no reason for this spell to be on the list (and, if you recall the battle between Eragon and the Shade in the movie, Eragon wasn't immune to the fireballs (a 3rd level spell)).  Not only are you giving him one of the best damage dealing spells in the game, you are also giving him the means to be immune to it.



they are battle oriented that’s why they are the best spells, because the best spells are combat oriented. but this one can go.



> You are wandering around with a DRAGON (who, by the way, already has darkvision, lowlight vision, and blindsense).  Dragons aren't exactly sneaky.  Why do you also need to be as sneaky as the Rogue?  Why does the Dragon Bound have to be the best at everything?
> 
> And if you are still dead set on it, check the Spell Compendium.  There is a spell there that grants you darkvision for a limited time.



this is for say sneaking up on a sentry in a dungeon or something of the likes, i like it because its combat oriented



> Why do you need these terrific battlefield control spells?  Why can't you leave any of the cool stuff to your other party members?  Isn't having your dragon doing strafing breath weapon attacks enough?



yes it is and this spell screams wizard anyway so i can go also.



> You are probably not looking at the complete spell list (I don't remember which page it is on).   If I remember correctly, the spell list in the back of the book (with the other spell lists) is the complete one, and the one in the description just mentions the NEW spells.  I might have that backwards though.



but this isn’t that class and so it early doesn’t completely apply



> You shouldn't have 0 lvl spells.  If you don't stick to one of the existing models, you very quickly throw balance out the window.  And see my point about "confusion on which spells to cast" above.



this class was originally:
up to 6th lvl spells like a bard, should i give you the web page, its really came along way since then. and so i never cut 0 lvl spells and it really doesn’t make much of a difference.


> And if you insist on making the Dragon Bound cast spontaneously, then you need to balance that ability with a limited number of spells known.



i have, look at spells true name, no casting when cant speak or without wining knowledge dragon check.



> Yes, you can ride a horse in heavy armor, but you can't ride it well, and your mobility is seriously limited.  And the armor that Eragon gets from the dwarves isn't heavy armor.  It is, at worst, Chainmail or Breastplate armor (and it's probably mithril, so it counts as light).



hello? dwarfs? do you think dwarfs use medium armor a lot, so what if it LOOKED like medium they played it as heavy mithral probably. sorry I am not so motivated to say my point this this black background. it sucks the energy and will out of me.


> Then the player is a fool.  I'm sorry if that sounds blunt, but with all those juicy spells to cast, the problem (and I use the term loosely) won't be not knowing which spell to cast, it will be that he can't cast enough of them.  If he still has spell slots after the first two combats in a day, I'd be remarkably surprised.  The only reason he'd get anywhere near his opponent is if he ran out of blasting spells.  Breakfast buffs, Blasting spells for lunch, and maybe, MAYBE a quick melee dinner.



.........no comment.........i have a lot of editing to do..............



> Please explain.



shal i list the dead lvls? 
dead lvls on the chart=2,3,5,7,8,11,12,13,17,18
dead lvls on the chart including repeat ability’s= all except for 1,4,6,20
dead lvls on the spell chart= 1,2,3,5,8
dead lvls on the dragon chart (for a black dragon)=3,4,6,11,13,15,17

now add them all up and the lvls you gain nothing are= 3 .....well i though that number was bigger........



> If you are set on the idea that the dragon gets half the characters wealth, but for some idiotic reason doesn't use it, I'd say that the dragon eats it's half of the character's wealth (most of them tend to eat treasure anyway), and that is what fuels it's rapid increase in size and power.  Then you at least have a reason for why the dragon takes up half the cash, but still fights naked and unarmed.



well that sounds like it would work, ill...... go.....edit it.........eventually.......



> Also, I think that you really should create a new Dragon for the Dragon Bound, and stat them out like you'd see in the monster manual, complete with age categories.  That way all Dragon Bound dragons would have the same stats, just different colors and elemental immunities/vulnerabilities.  This keeps power levels consistent, and doesn't lead to everyone choosing Red or Gold dragons as their mounts (because they are the most powerful).  Doing this also lets you reduce the dragon's power levels to something a little closer to the Paladin's mount.



well the character really doesn’t have a choice what color dragon he gets........the dragon chooses him. Should i make a chart telling you how to get your dragon, to make it so the dm cant be spiteful and cripple the dragon, or the player cant chose a high mighty dragon (oh and my dragon feats and dragon chart make the lesser dragons less of a drag).



> The dragon and Dragon Bound get a minimum of 11 attacks between them (not counting the auto hitting dragon breath or all of the great blasting spells of the Dragon Bound), 8 of which are pretty much guaranteed hits.  The fighter gets at least 4 attacks, 1 of which is a pretty much guaranteed hit.  And that's assuming they aren't doing something smart, like engaging the fighter at range, or having the dragon grapple the fighter and pin him while they tear him apart.



ok ok, limit spells got it.


> If you really believe that they are equal, then you are likely to disregard any suggestion of balance on my part.



on the contrary i think this spat of posts is really helping my class grow (even though this post has taken me 45 minuets to type).



> I like to give advice, and I like to tinker with rules, so no problem .  I also like the idea of a Dragon Rider base class, but there's no way I could honestly use yours in it's current incarnation.  If you are finding my advice helpful, I'll continue.  If not, let me know and I'll stop wasting my time and yours.



i love your advice this is really helping me eliminate the "bugs on this video game."
thanks ill get to the changes.......eventually.....meaning ugggggggg not right now 
ben
P.S. they fixed the bugs in the attachment file so I got the printers version up and running


----------



## borble (Mar 17, 2007)

i fixed most of the edits, but please still respond to everything for i didn’t change all.
thanks
ben


----------



## IcyCool (Mar 19, 2007)

You know, I just realized what I was doing, and realized just how much of my time I'm wasting.  Good luck with your class, I hope you find a GM that agrees with your ideas on balance and lets you play it.


----------



## borble (Mar 19, 2007)

i fixed spell langths as you sead, and i also updated armored casting.
ben


----------



## borble (Mar 19, 2007)

fixed the edic spell feats


----------



## borble (Mar 19, 2007)

added class crunch to attachments


----------



## borble (Mar 19, 2007)

moved spell lvl gainings down alot and fixed coresponding spell.......
ben


----------



## borble (Mar 20, 2007)

updated a few rewording, nothing importent, but i also revamped the spells
ben


----------



## borble (Mar 20, 2007)

cut all the suplaments (you dont have) out, and when you roll the told number, just count down.

A chart to tell you which  dragon (monster manual) you get roll d12

```
Dice #                 dragon
1                         BRONZE DRAGON   
2                         WHITE DRAGON 
3                          BLACK DRAGON  
4                          SILVER DRAGON   
5                          BLUE DRAGON
6                          GOLD DRAGON 
7                          GREEN DRAGON
8                          RED DRAGON  
9                          BRASS DRAGON 
10                        BLUE DRAGON   
11                        COPPER DRAGON 
12                       re-roll
```

If you have (The Dragon Compendium Vol. 1) add 1d4
	
	



```
+1     Orange dragon
+2     Purple dragon
+3     Yellow dragon
+4     re-roll
```

If you have (Monster Manual II) add 1d6
	
	



```
+1     Amethyst dragon
+2     Crystal dragon
+3     Emerald dragon
+4     Sapphire dragon
+5     Topaz dragon
+6     re-roll
```

if you have (Oriental Adventures) add 1d8
	
	



```
+1   Chiang lung
+2   Li lung
+3   Lung wang
+4   Pan lung
+5   Shen lung
+6   T'ien lung
+7   Tun mi lung
+8   Yu lung
```

If you have (Monsters of Faerûn) add 1d6
	
	



```
+1   Brown dragon 
+2   Deep dragon 
+3   Fang dragon 
+4   Shadow dragon 
+5   Song dragon
+6   re-roll
```

if you have (Dragons of Faerûn) add 1d4
	
	



```
+1   Mercury dragon 
+2   Mist dragon 
+3   Steel dragon 
+4   re-roll
```

if you have (Draconomicon) add 1d10
	
	



```
+1   Pyroclastic dragon
+2   Chaos dragon 
+3   Oceanus dragon
+4   Ethereal dragon 
+5   Battle dragon
+6   Howling dragon 
+7   Rust dragon 
+8   Tarterian dragon 
+9   Styx dragon
+10 Radiant dragon
```

various other dragons[sblock]
Adamantine dragon (Dragon 321)
Arboreal dragon (Dragon 321)
Astral dragon (Dragon 344)
Axial dragon (Dragon 321)
Beast dragon (Dragon 321)
Chole dragon (Dragon 344)
Concordant dragon (Dragon 321)
Elysian dragon (Dragon 344)
Gloom dragon (Dragon 344)
Howling dragon (Dragon 300, Draconomicon)
Pyroclastic dragon (Dragon 300, Draconomicon)
Rust dragon (Dragon 300, Draconomicon)
Styx dragon (Dragon 300, Draconomicon)
Tarterian dragon (Dragon 300, Draconomicon)
Sand dragon (Sandstorm)
Incarnum dragon (Magic of Incarnum)
Hex dragon (Dragon 343)
Tome dragon (Dragon 343)
Brainstealer dragon (Dragon 337)
Ectoplasmic dragon (The Mind's Eye: Psionic Bestiary)
Spinewyrm (Dungeon 110)
Hex dragon (Dragon 343)
Tome dragon (Dragon 343) [/sblock]

Custom dragons


----------



## borble (Mar 22, 2007)

prund some spells to make way for the custom ones
ben


----------



## borble (Mar 22, 2007)

added dragon choice list


----------



## Elephant (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow.  This class is STILL ridiculously overpowered, even after the edits.  If you want to balance this with PHB classes, you really need to drop a few features from it.

I'd get rid of the spells entirely.  This class is so strong on so many other fronts that the spells really push it over the edge.


----------



## borble (Mar 23, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Wow.  This class is STILL ridiculously overpowered, even after the edits.  If you want to balance this with PHB classes, you really need to drop a few features from it.
> 
> I'd get rid of the spells entirely.  This class is so strong on so many other fronts that the spells really push it over the edge.



can you please explain those other front s on which this class is overpowered?
thanks
ben 
P.S. i have gone through hundreds of edits


----------



## borble (Mar 23, 2007)

....just realized alter self is on the list, and removed it
ben


----------



## Elephant (Mar 24, 2007)

To start with, the dragon++ cohort.

Besides that, you have Fighter BAB and HD, Clerical saves, and an unbreakable Kensai's weapon.

And on an unrelated note, your spelling could use some work (dose instead of dose, prund instead of pruned, etc).  If you ever manage to get this class balanced with D&D classes and want to try to publish it somewhere, I suggest you get a very good editor to help you clean it up.


----------



## borble (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks
ben


----------



## borble (Apr 2, 2007)

beumpedumpepump


----------



## borble (Apr 7, 2007)

bumperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdump


----------



## borble (Apr 9, 2007)

added my pic's and deleted the old one
thanks
borble


----------



## borble (Apr 12, 2007)

updated printers version


----------



## borble (Apr 13, 2007)

im going to try and play this today


----------



## borble (Apr 13, 2007)

added sheet to put spells on


----------



## borble (Apr 14, 2007)

i think the dragon has to many skill points, do you think lowering it 4 points per hit dice is good?
ben


----------



## borble (Apr 19, 2007)

added caricter sheet
ben


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 19, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> And on an unrelated note, your spelling could use some work (dose instead of dose, prund instead of pruned, etc).  If you ever manage to get this class balanced with D&D classes and want to try to publish it somewhere, I suggest you get a very good editor to help you clean it up.




I would guess that English is not borble's first/native language, or that he's dyslexic, so cut him some slack on that.  I'm a stickler for spelling and decent grammar myself, but I understand there's a lot of folks with dyslexia or minor learning disorders that make spelling difficult (my mother and sister are like that).


borble: I'll take a look at your class material soon and try to give a thorough analysis of whatever game mechanic problems it has.  Probably in a few days, as I've got to prepare a bit for my Thursday/Friday games first.


----------



## borble (Apr 19, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> I would guess that English is not borble's first/native language, or that he's dyslexic, so cut him some slack on that.  I'm a stickler for spelling and decent grammar myself, but I understand there's a lot of folks with dyslexia or minor learning disorders that make spelling difficult (my mother and sister are like that).
> 
> 
> borble: I'll take a look at your class material soon and try to give a thorough analysis of whatever game mechanic problems it has.  Probably in a few days, as I've got to prepare a bit for my Thursday/Friday games first.



Ya, I have a minor form of dyslexia. But I when through it on a different format and tried to fix a lot of the mess-ups. At least everything go’s through the spell checker before posting. Hopefuly ill be playing this on friday .
Thanks for looking 
ben


----------



## borble (Apr 19, 2007)

added 2 dragon feats, and updated the dragon facts.
ill fix the charts later.
ben


----------



## Fieari (Apr 19, 2007)

The dragon cohort alone makes this darn overpowered, while the class itself is too good anyway.

I think it might be possible to balance the class if you only allow it in gestalt games, and make it take up both sides of the gestalt.  It'll still take a bit of work there, but as far as I can tell, that's going to be the best jumping off point.


----------



## borble (Apr 19, 2007)

Fieari said:
			
		

> The dragon cohort alone makes this darn overpowered, while the class itself is too good anyway.
> 
> I think it might be possible to balance the class if you only allow it in gestalt games, and make it take up both sides of the gestalt.  It'll still take a bit of work there, but as far as I can tell, that's going to be the best jumping off point.



Honestly, I think that it is closer to balance then you think.
Spells: hard to get them, with a max of ten spells after leveling up to the new spell level.
Dragon: restrictions almost every place possible have been made.
Sword: its hard to up grade / change weapons.
And that about sums up the whole class.

And sadly I don’t gestalt, but I have herd that like 5 times.
Thanks
Ben


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2007)

Alright, my initial thoughts.

First of all, your class has the same basic stats (hit dice, skill points, base attack, and base saves) of a Fighter but with the addition of strong Will saves, along with slightly better class skills.  That's two minor advantages so far.

Secondly, the class name is just a bit odd, y'know.  It should at least be hyphenated as Dragon-Bound.  Oh, also: the skill list has an oddity, in that it lists Diplomacy (Dragon); there is no such skill.  It should just be listed as Diplomacy.  This is the skill used to deal with any intelligent creatures socially.

Thirdly, I'm assuming you meant for the Rider's Blade to be a melee weapon, so my notes regarding it further down in this post include some mention of that.  If you do not intend it to necessarily be a melee weapon, then just remove the word "melee" or mentions of "in melee" where applicable in my suggestions about such.

Fourthly, I'll mention now that epic-level material for a class should be kept separate from the basic description of the class; so mentions of spells or other things they may get at epic levels should be left out and kept purely in the separate Epic Dragon Bound section.

Fifthly, I'll just let you know that I'm not going to nitpick over every spelling and grammar error; I'll point out a few errors, but I'm not going to focus on it.  Minor omissions like leaving out some apostrophes are no big deal for an unpublished piece of gaming material.

Sixthly, overall, without looking over the dragon, the Epic material, or the feats or custom spells, here's my impression of the class' stats: By himself, the Dragon Bound is balanced or a bit weak perhaps, compared to a Ranger, but I haven't checked through the spell list yet so I'm not sure if that makes a difference in this assessment.  Those may make the class a bit too strong, but I doubt it.

However, the thing that pushes this class over the edge is the Dragon it recieves as an ally; the Dragon and its related benefits (both its own and those it grants the Dragon Bound, besides the Rider's Blade stuff) are too powerful.  I don't care if you don't like that assessment, it's a hard fact; as it stands right now, the dragon is too much.

There is no subtle balance there; even if loss of the dragon killed the character, it would still not be enough of a drawback to make up for the power boost the dragon provides.  Especially since spells from other characters could help keep the dragon alive and well (Death Ward, Bear's Endurance, Spell Resistance, Invisibility, Displacement, Haste, etc.).  The class itself is fine, but the addition of a powerful dragon companion is far too much.

If you intend to use this class in any kind of reasonable game, you'll have to weaken the dragon's advancement and weaken the Dragon Bound class itself.  Most likely this means dropping the Dragon Bound's hit dice to d6 or d8 (preferably d6) since they rely on their dragon companion to help out and take some of the burden off of themselves in a fight.

The class should probably have its Fortitude save, or its Will save (one or the other) reduced to a weak progression (such that the class will have exactly the same saving throws as a Fighter, or instead the same saving throws as a Sorcerer).  The Rider's Blade will probably need to have its advancement slowed, receiving a +1 enhancement bonus per 6 levels in the class or thereabouts.  And the Dragon Bound will probably need to have his number of spells per day slightly weakened, so he might end up with, perhaps, 2 spells per day of each spell level from 0th to 4th, by 20th-level in the class.

I don't even know what might need changing about the dragon, or the feats, or the Epic progression, or the custom Dragon Bound spells.  I might get around to looking through that stuff later.




			
				borble said:
			
		

> *multiclassing*: Like a member of any other class, a dragon bound may be a multiclass character, but multiclass dragon bound face a special restriction. The dragon and character have a deep connection to each other, and are a vital part to each other’s lives, and so the class a dragon bound gains has to include the Dragon (If the Dragon Bound wanted to be a Netherese Archanist he could, but only if he gained the ability’s exclusively on the dragon back). Once multiclassed a Dragon Bound can not take any more levels in Dragon Bound.




This description does not make much sense.  What does the part "and so the class a dragon bound gains has to include the Dragon (If the Dragon Bound wanted to be a Netherese Archanist he could, but only if he gained the ability’s exclusively on the dragon back)." mean?  As far as I can tell it is gibberish with no clear meaning.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> *Weapon and Armour Proficiency*: A Dragon Bound has proficiency in all simple and martial weapons, but only gains armor and shield proficiency through Armored Casting, and cant gain proficiency through any  (ANY) means other than Armored Casting.




This doesn't make sense either.  Logical sense, that is.  There should not be any restriction against gaining armor and shield proficiencies otherwise, such as through feats.  It just does not make any sense.  The only thing you could restrict here is whether or not the Dragon Bound would be able to cast spells in different armors and shields.  That is something your Armored Casting ability could provide, but it should not prevent the Dragon Bound from choosing to learn and wear better armors or shields (this would just limit their spellcasting ability in them).



			
				borble said:
			
		

> *Spells:* Beginning at 1st level, the rider is able to cast a number of arcane spells taken from there list. They know all their spells. They get a bonus of cha towards there spells, and when the dragon hatches they use the lower bonus out of the two. A Dragon Bound and dragon share spells they can each cast spells and they have a combined list (not two different lists). They don’t gain any additional bonus spell slots from temporary changes. They need not meditate to gain spell points, just get a good nights sleep, and be on good terms with their Dragon. To cast a spell, the Dragon Bound must have an Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a Dragon Bound's spell is 10 + the spell level + the Dagon Bound's Charisma modifier. The Dragon Bounds caster level starts at level 4 as 1, and increases by 1 each level from there. Like a Sorcerer, a Dragon Bound need not prepare his spells in advance.




This is a bit poorly worded.  And for reference, you call the character "the rider" initially here, when it should call them "the Dragon Bound".  The line "They know all their spells" doesn't make sense with what's mentioned later about mastering a spell's true name and essence.

Also, the line "They get a bonus of cha towards there spells, and when the dragon hatches they use the lower bonus out of the two" needs to be reworded.  It should say "The Dragon Bound gets bonus spells per day based on Charisma, as a Sorcerer does.  When his dragon hatches, the Dragon Bound uses either his Charisma or his Dragon's, whichever is lower, to determine bonus spells per day."

Next, the line "A Dragon Bound and dragon share spells they can each cast spells and they have a combined list (not two different lists)." is odd and should be rephrased, to say "A Dragon Bound and his dragon share their spellcasting ability; the dragon may cast spells available to the Dragon Bound, and casts from the same set of spell slots."

Further, the line "They need not meditate to gain spell points, just get a good nights sleep, and be on good terms with their Dragon." should be reworded as "They need not meditate or study to regain their spell slots each day; a Dragon Bound only needs to remain on good terms with his dragon, and get at least 8 hours of sleep each night (or equivalent rest if the Dragon Bound's race does not sleep)."

You misspelled Dragon Bound here (bold emphasis mine): "The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a Dragon Bound's spell is 10 + the spell level + the *Dagon Bound's * Charisma modifier."

Also, you mention at the beginning "Beginning at 1st level, the rider is able to cast a number of arcane spells taken from there list.", yet later in the paragraph you state "The Dragon Bounds caster level starts at level 4 as 1, and increases by 1 each level from there."  Do they gain spellcasting ability at 1st-level in the class or 4th-level?  From their spells per day, it looks like they don't gain spellcasting ability until 4th-level.  In which case, the first line of the paragraph should be changed to reflect that.  Unless you intend to change the spells per day to provide some 0-level spells at 1st-level in the class.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> *Spells True name and essence*
> 
> A Dragon Bound can cast any spell on his list if he knows its true name. Dragon Bound do not have material components in spells, instead he has verbal.




Technically, you should mention in the first line "its true name and essence" rather than just its true name.  Also, the second line should say "Dragon Bound do not need any material, focus, or somatic components for their spells, instead they use only verbal components (and must pay any experience point costs, if required by a spell).  The Dragon Bound only ignores material, focus, and somatic components for his spells when his Armored Casting class feature applies (see below)."



			
				borble said:
			
		

> To find the Spells True name and essence, the Dragon Bound must study for 5 minuets per spell level (0 level spells are worth 2 minuets), without interruption. If interrupted in his study's the use per day is lost. Once complete the Dragon Bound makes a Knowledge check agents the Spells DC. A Dragon Bound can only use the skill in this way 5 times a day + wisdom modifier (they do not carry over to the next day). There is no negative in using this check and failing (except the lose of 1 use per day). Once the spells true name and essence is know, a Dragon Bound can cast the spell any time he can speak and has a spell slot. A Dragon Bound need not worry of forgetting a spells true name or essence, because it bonds with the spell in his head. A Dragon Bound cannot be told the word and cast it, because he still doesn’t know the essence of the spell, so even when the spells true name is know they still have to study for the essence of the spell.
> 
> At levels 4,7,10,14, and 23, the dragon bound gets his levels worth of checks that require no time only a roll (they must be used when leveling or be lost forever), to learn new spells, of the spell level they just lerned.




This is just unusual and poorly worded.  First, the time needed to learn a spell is rather short, and pretty much negligible; it hardly takes any time at all to learn a spell's true name and essence.  So why bother?  If it's so quick to learn and so easy, why even require any study or skill checks?  If you want to keep the mechanic, you should at least make it less meaningless.  The time needed should be much longer, and the Difficulty Class should probably be a bit higher.  Also, note that the class doesn't gain 5th-level spells, so it shouldn't be on the list of DCs.  Furthermore, you don't mention what Knowledge skill is used; is it a Knowledge (Arcana) skill check?  Normally that is what would be expected, but this class does not currently have Knowledge (Arcana) as a class skill.

Secondly, for some specific oddities/misspellings in this section: you misspelled 'minutes' in the first sentence; next, saying 'the use per day is lost; next, you don't need to include the line where it says 'there is no negative in using this check and failing', it is an unnecessary clarification; next, the part where it says "At levels 4,7,10,14, and 23, the dragon bound gets his levels worth of checks that require no time only a roll" should be reworded.  The mention of level 23 should be excluded.  It should say "At levels 4, 7, 10, and 14 in this class, the Dragon Bound may roll a number of Knowledge (Arcana) checks equal to his level, to learn the true name and essence of Dragon Bound spells without spending any time in study, of any spell levels the Dragon Bound has access to at that time."

I won't comment on the dragon stuff right now, that'll come later.



			
				borble said:
			
		

> *Rider’s Blade*: Beginning at 1st level, the Dragon Bound chooses his ‘Rider’s Blade’. This weapon is made of his dragon’s magic. The blade is timeless, It will never blunt, cannot be sundered, and is masterwork. If stolen or lost it requires one level to make a new riders blade. If willfully sacrificed, it requires 3 levels (you must state which weapon is to be the new weapon before this time starts). The weapon bonuses are only accessible to the dragon bound. At level four it gains a +1 and every 5 levels after it improves by +1, to +2 at 9, +3 at 14, and +4 at 19. It doesn’t stack, merely replaces enchantment bonuses until the enchantments bonus is higher then the blades. It is considered a super natural ability.
> 
> If the Dragon Bound would like, he can use two light weapons as his rider’s blades. They are both timeless they will never blunt, they can’t be sundered, and are both masterwork. But only one blade gets the elemental blade line. The other gets the +x to attack you see here.




This is kind of oddly worded.  Also, it should state in the second line "This weapon is made of his dragon's magic; the Dragon Bound must choose a specific type of melee weapon for it to be, such as a longsword or a quarterstaff."

The line where it mentions bonuses should say "The Rider's Blade receives a magical enhancement bonus to attack and damage rolls, but only while the Dragon Bound holds it."  Then it can go on to mention what amount the bonus is, as you already have written.  Fix the parts where it mentions 'enchantment bonuses' to say 'enhancement bonuses' as it should be.

The later part where it says "But only one blade gets the elemental blade line.  The other gets the +x to attack you see here." should instead say "If the Dragon Bound chooses two light weapons as his Rider's Blades, then he must choose only one of them to receive the enhancement bonus from this class feature.  However, only the other weapon receives the Elemental Blade and Explosive Blade abilities, when normally granted by this class."



			
				borble said:
			
		

> *Armored Casting*: A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to use light armor. So at level 1 he can use light armor, and buckler shields.




The second line here should say "At 1st-level he gains proficiency in all light armors and the buckler shield, as well as gaining the ability to cast Dragon Bound spells while using these armors and shields without requiring somatic, material, or focus components."



			
				borble said:
			
		

> * Elemental Blade*: At forth level, the dragons magic rubs off on the "Rider’s Blade", making it the same hue as the dragon, and giving an extra 1d6 of the dragons elemental damage. It stacks and is considered a super natural ability.




You misspelled 'fourth'.  The first line should end after it says "making it the same hue as the dragon."

The other part of it should be made into a separate sentence that says "The Rider's Blade now gains an energy aura when desired, which functions as per the Shock magic weapon quality, except that the energy type used is the same energy as his dragon's breath weapon.  For instance, if the Dragon Bound's dragon deals fire damage with its breath weapon, then the Rider's Blade would have a fire aura and thus deal bonus fire damage."

The last line should say "This is considered a supernatural ability of the Dragon Bound, and only functions while he wields his Rider's Blade in melee."



			
				borble said:
			
		

> *Fresh Breath*: At sixth level, a Dragon Bound has become attuned to his Dragon's breath weapon. If he is accidentally caught in the breath, on a successful save he takes no damage, on a failure he takes only half damage not unlike the evasion special ability. This works only for his dragon's breath weapon, not for anything else, including other dragon's breath.




This just needs to mention at the end "Fresh Breath is a supernatural ability."

*Improved Armored Casting*: A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to use medium armor. So at level 10 he can use medium armor, and light shields.[/QUOTE]

The second line should read "A 10th-level Dragon Bound gains proficiency in all medium armors as well as light shields, and may cast his spells from this class while using such armor and shield, without requiring somatic, material, or focus components."

*Explosive Blade*: At 15th level, the Rider’s blade becomes even more powerful and glows brightly with the color of his dragon. This time it gains the ‘burst’ ability and is also considered supernatural.[/QUOTE]

This should say, in the second line, "This time the Rider's Blade gains an energy burst, which functions as per the Shocking Burst magic weapon quality, except that the burst of energy damage belongs to the same type as the Elemental Blade feature of this class.  Explosive Blade is a supernatural ability of the Dragon Bound; it only functions when the Dragon Bound wields his Rider's Blade in melee."

*Greater Fresh Breath*: By 16th level, the Dragon Bound has become so used to his dragon’s breath weapon; he now is immune.[/QUOTE]

The last part of this should say "his own dragon's breath weapon; he is now immune to it (but not other dragons' breath weapons)."

*Blood Oath*: At level 20, the Rider’s bond to his Dragon becomes so strong he undergoes an incredible transformation. He becomes more draconic. His teeth and nails become sharper, but not sharp enough to attack with, and his skin take on a slight tint identical to his dragon’s color. Regardless of race, all scars, blemishes and disfigurations disappear. Non-magical diseases are cured. all negative levels are restored and all stat cuts vanish. He also become stronger, quicker and wiser, gaining a +2 bonus to Strength, Dexterity and Wisdom.[/QUOTE]

This is a rather potent boost.  It should be a +1 increase to the three ability scores, most likely.  Also, it should be specified as a +1 natural increase; calling it a bonus implies something different, and is confusing.  Thirdly, you should change the 'all negative levels are restored and all stat cuts vanish' part to say "All negative levels are removed, all ability score damage is healed, and all ability drain is healed." assuming that's what you mean for it to do.

*Greater Armored Casting*: A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to use heavy armor. So at level 20 he can use heavy armor, and heavy shields.[/QUOTE]

The second line should read "At 20th-level onward, the Dragon Bound is proficient in all heavy armors and heavy shields.  Additionally, he may henceforth cast spells from this class while using such armor and shield, without requiring somatic, material, or focus components."

I'll look over and comment on other things later.


----------



## borble (Apr 21, 2007)

becuse of the size, i am sblocking it.
[sblock]


			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Alright, my initial thoughts.
> 
> First of all, your class has the same basic stats (hit dice, skill points, base attack, and base saves) of a Fighter but with the addition of strong Will saves, along with slightly better class skills.  That's two minor advantages so far.
> 
> Secondly, the class name is just a bit odd, y'know.  It should at least be hyphenated as Dragon-Bound.  Oh, also: the skill list has an oddity, in that it lists Diplomacy (Dragon); there is no such skill.  It should just be listed as Diplomacy.  This is the skill used to deal with any intelligent creatures socially.



diplomacy only afecting transactions with dragons.



> Thirdly, I'm assuming you meant for the Rider's Blade to be a melee weapon, so my notes regarding it further down in this post include some mention of that.  If you do not intend it to necessarily be a melee weapon, then just remove the word "melee" or mentions of "in melee" where applicable in my suggestions about such.



not particulerly, i will try to any miss-edits



> Fourthly, I'll mention now that epic-level material for a class should be kept separate from the basic description of the class; so mentions of spells or other things they may get at epic levels should be left out and kept purely in the separate Epic Dragon Bound section.



ok


> Fifthly, I'll just let you know that I'm not going to nitpick over every spelling and grammar error; I'll point out a few errors, but I'm not going to focus on it.  Minor omissions like leaving out some apostrophes are no big deal for an unpublished piece of gaming material.
> 
> Sixthly, overall, without looking over the dragon, the Epic material, or the feats or custom spells, here's my impression of the class' stats: By himself, the Dragon Bound is balanced or a bit weak perhaps, compared to a Ranger, but I haven't checked through the spell list yet so I'm not sure if that makes a difference in this assessment.  Those may make the class a bit too strong, but I doubt it.



i think moving the hit dice down to d8 is do-able


> However, the thing that pushes this class over the edge is the Dragon it recieves as an ally; the Dragon and its related benefits (both its own and those it grants the Dragon Bound, besides the Rider's Blade stuff) are too powerful.  I don't care if you don't like that assessment, it's a hard fact; as it stands right now, the dragon is too much.



ok



> If you intend to use this class in any kind of reasonable game, you'll have to weaken the dragon's advancement and weaken the Dragon Bound class itself.  Most likely this means dropping the Dragon Bound's hit dice to d6 or d8 (preferably d6) since they rely on their dragon companion to help out and take some of the burden off of themselves in a fight.



ok d8 is do-able



> The class should probably have its Fortitude save, or its Will save (one or the other) reduced to a weak progression (such that the class will have exactly the same saving throws as a Fighter, or instead the same saving throws as a Sorcerer).  The Rider's Blade will probably need to have its advancement slowed, receiving a +1 enhancement bonus per 6 levels in the class or thereabouts.  And the Dragon Bound will probably need to have his number of spells per day slightly weakened, so he might end up with, perhaps, 2 spells per day of each spell level from 0th to 4th, by 20th-level in the class.



i think the riders blade, and spells are also do-able



> I don't even know what might need changing about the dragon, or the feats, or the Epic progression, or the custom Dragon Bound spells.  I might get around to looking through that stuff later.



cool




> This description does not make much sense.  What does the part "and so the class a dragon bound gains has to include the Dragon (If the Dragon Bound wanted to be a Netherese Archanist he could, but only if he gained the ability’s exclusively on the dragon back)." mean?  As far as I can tell it is gibberish with no clear meaning.




and so if the Dragon Bound multiclasses, the class he takes needs to include the Dragon in some way shap or form (If the Dragon Bound wanted to be a Netherese Archanist he could, but only if he gained the ability’s exclusively on the dragon back).
that better?



> This doesn't make sense either.  Logical sense, that is.  There should not be any restriction against gaining armor and shield proficiencies otherwise, such as through feats.  It just does not make any sense.  The only thing you could restrict here is whether or not the Dragon Bound would be able to cast spells in different armors and shields.  That is something your Armored Casting ability could provide, but it should not prevent the Dragon Bound from choosing to learn and wear better armors or shields (this would just limit their spellcasting ability in them).




i see, well that would work, i dont see a diffrence though.



> This is a bit poorly worded.  And for reference, you call the character "the rider" initially here, when it should call them "the Dragon Bound".  The line "They know all their spells" doesn't make sense with what's mentioned later about mastering a spell's true name and essence.




fixed



> Also, the line "They get a bonus of cha towards there spells, and when the dragon hatches they use the lower bonus out of the two" needs to be reworded.  It should say "The Dragon Bound gets bonus spells per day based on Charisma, as a Sorcerer does.  When his dragon hatches, the Dragon Bound uses either his Charisma or his Dragon's, whichever is lower, to determine bonus spells per day."




fixed



> Next, the line "A Dragon Bound and dragon share spells they can each cast spells and they have a combined list (not two different lists)." is odd and should be rephrased, to say "A Dragon Bound and his dragon share their spellcasting ability; the Dragon may cast spells available to the Dragon Bound, and casts from the same set of spell slots. "




fixed



> Further, the line "They need not meditate to gain spell points, just get a good nights sleep, and be on good terms with their Dragon." should be reworded as "They need not meditate or study to regain their spell slots each day; a Dragon Bound only needs to remain on good terms with his Dragon, and get at least 8 hours of sleep each night (or equivalent rest if the Dragon Bound's race does not sleep). "




fixed



> You misspelled Dragon Bound here (bold emphasis mine): "The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a Dragon Bound's spell is 10 + the spell level + the *Dagon Bound's * Charisma modifier."




fixed



> Also, you mention at the beginning "Beginning at 1st level, the rider is able to cast a number of arcane spells taken from there list.", yet later in the paragraph you state "The Dragon Bounds caster level starts at level 4 as 1, and increases by 1 each level from there."  Do they gain spellcasting ability at 1st-level in the class or 4th-level?  From their spells per day, it looks like they don't gain spellcasting ability until 4th-level.  In which case, the first line of the paragraph should be changed to reflect that.  Unless you intend to change the spells per day to provide some 0-level spells at 1st-level in the class.




4th and changed



> Technically, you should mention in the first line "its true name and essence" rather than just its true name.  Also, the second line should say "Dragon Bound do not need any material, focus, or somatic components for their spells, instead they use only verbal components (and must pay any experience point costs, if required by a spell).  The Dragon Bound only ignores material, focus, and somatic components for his spells when his Armored Casting class feature applies (see below). "




ok, got that fixed up



> This is just unusual and poorly worded.  First, the time needed to learn a spell is rather short, and pretty much negligible; it hardly takes any time at all to learn a spell's true name and essence.  So why bother?  If it's so quick to learn and so easy, why even require any study or skill checks?  If you want to keep the mechanic, you should at least make it less meaningless.  The time needed should be much longer, and the Difficulty Class should probably be a bit higher.  Also, note that the class doesn't gain 5th-level spells, so it shouldn't be on the list of DCs.  Furthermore, you don't mention what Knowledge skill is used; is it a Knowledge (Arcana) skill check?  Normally that is what would be expected, but this class does not currently have Knowledge (Arcana) as a class skill.




ok, how long you think i need to increase it so it would be less meaningless? and the check is Knowledge (Dragon)



> Secondly, for some specific oddities/misspellings in this section: you misspelled 'minutes' in the first sentence; next, saying 'the use per day is lost; next, you don't need to include the line where it says 'there is no negative in using this check and failing', it is an unnecessary clarification; next, the part where it says "At levels 4,7,10,14, and 23, the dragon bound gets his levels worth of checks that require no time only a roll" should be reworded.  The mention of level 23 should be excluded.  It should say "At levels 4, 7, 10, and 14 in this class, the Dragon Bound may roll a number of Knowledge (Arcana) checks equal to his level, to learn the true name and essence of Dragon Bound spells without spending any time in study, of any spell levels the Dragon Bound has access to at that time. "




i made most of the clarifications, but i reworded this some.
At levels 4, 8, 12, and 16 in this class, the Dragon Bound may roll a number of Knowledge (Dragon) checks equal to his level, to learn the true name and essence of Dragon Bound spells without spending any time in study, to learn new spells of the spell level just learned. 



> I won't comment on the dragon stuff right now, that'll come later.



kk, but please do



> This is kind of oddly worded.  Also, it should state in the second line "This weapon is made of his dragon's magic; the Dragon Bound must choose a specific type of weapon (meelee or ranged) for it to be, such as a longsword or a long bow. "



reworded to fit my meaning, and added



> The line where it mentions bonuses should say "The Rider's Blade receives a magical enhancement bonus to attack and damage rolls, but only while the Dragon Bound holds it. "  Then it can go on to mention what amount the bonus is, as you already have written.  Fix the parts where it mentions 'enchantment bonuses' to say 'enhancement bonuses' as it should be.



done



> The later part where it says "But only one blade gets the elemental blade line.  The other gets the +x to attack you see here." should instead say "If the Dragon Bound chooses two light weapons as his Rider's Blades, then he must choose only one of them to receive the enhancement bonus from this class feature.  However, only the other weapon receives the Elemental Blade and Explosive Blade abilities, when normally granted by this class. "




got it



> The second line here should say "At 1st-level he gains proficiency in all light armors and the buckler shield, as well as gaining the ability to cast Dragon Bound spells while using these armors and shields without requiring somatic, material, or focus components. "



kk



> You misspelled 'fourth'.  The first line should end after it says "making it the same hue as the dragon."
> 
> The other part of it should be made into a separate sentence that says "The Rider's Blade now gains an energy aura when desired, which functions as per the Shock magic weapon quality, except that the energy type used is the same energy as his dragon's breath weapon. For instance, if the Dragon Bound's dragon deals acid damage with its breath weapon, then the Rider's Blade would have a greenish aura and thus deal bonus acid damage. "
> 
> The last line should say "This is considered a supernatural ability of the Dragon Bound, and only functions while he wields his Rider's Blade in melee. "



moved, but edited to my liking.



> This just needs to mention at the end "Fresh Breath is a supernatural ability. "



got it



> The second line should read "A 10th-level Dragon Bound gains proficiency in all medium armors as well as light shields, and may cast his spells from this class while using such armor and shield, without requiring somatic, material, or focus components. "



done



> This should say, in the second line, "This time the Rider's Blade gains an energy burst, which functions as per the Shocking Burst magic weapon quality, except that the burst of energy damage belongs to the same type as the Elemental Blade feature of this class. This replaces Elemental Blade. Explosive Blade is a supernatural ability of the Dragon Bound; it only functions when the Dragon Bound wields his Rider's Blade in melee. "



fixed, but edited to my liking



> The last part of this should say "his own dragon's breath weapon; he is now immune to it (but not other dragons' breath weapons). Greater Fresh Breath is a supernatural ability. "



edited, but fixed to my liking



> This is a rather potent boost.  It should be a +1 increase to the three ability scores, most likely.  Also, it should be specified as a +1 natural increase; calling it a bonus implies something different, and is confusing.  Thirdly, you should change the 'all negative levels are restored and all stat cuts vanish' part to say "All negative levels are removed, all ability score damage is healed, and all ability drain is cured. " assuming that's what you mean for it to do.



edited it in

*Greater Armored Casting*: A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to use heavy armor. So at level 20 he can use heavy armor, and heavy shields.[/QUOTE]



> The second line should read "At 20th-level onward, the Dragon Bound is proficient in all heavy armors and heavy shields.  Additionally, he may henceforth cast spells from this class while using such armor and shield, without requiring somatic, material, or focus components. "




ahhh!!!!!!!, finaly done, after 2 hours !!!!!!!! 

[/sblock]
thanks 
ben


----------



## borble (Apr 21, 2007)

what do you think about making the dragons hd a d10?
ben


----------



## Nifft (Apr 21, 2007)

borble said:
			
		

> what do you think about making the dragons hd a d10?
> ben




That would be fine, so long as the dragon were actually a bear. 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## borble (Apr 22, 2007)

well, i can added a feat in after, to increase the hd
ben


----------



## borble (Apr 22, 2007)

added 1 more dragon feat.
weather seer, or somthing
ben


----------



## borble (Apr 23, 2007)

for spells ture name and essence, how much time is a good increase to make it more meaning-ful?
thanks
ben


----------



## monboesen (Apr 23, 2007)

This may not be what you are looking for. But these are my tweaks, IMO they may make the class playable and possibly balanced. But I'm not even sure about the balance with this major nerf. I have tried to replace any homemade mechanics with tried and tested ones.


Disclaimer: I have not in any shape or form read/seen or been introduced to the Eragon saga and may have removed stuff that is critical to retain flavor.


*Hit Die:* d8 
*BAB:* medium
*Fort:* low
*Reflex:* low
*Will:* high

*Class Skills*
The dragon bound’s class skills are Balance (Dex), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge Arcana (Int), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int)
Skills points at 1st Level : (2 + Int modifier) x4
Skills points at Each Additional Level : 2 + Int modifier


                           Fort   Ref    Will           
Lvl   BAB                  Save   Save   Save         Special                                       
 1    +0                  +0     +0     +2            Spells, Dragon, Rider’s Blade, Armored Casting
 2    +1                  +0     +0     +3       
 3    +2                  +1     +1     +3            Hardy +1
 4    +3                  +1     +1     +4            Riders Blade +1,Elemental blade
 5    +3                  +1     +1     +4       
 6    +4                  +2     +2     +5            Fresh Breath
 7    +5                  +2     +2     +5       
 8    +6/+1               +2     +2     +6       	 Riders Blade +2
 9    +6/+1               +3     +3     +6            
10   +7/+2                +3     +3     +7            Improved Armored Casting
11   +8/+3                +3     +3     +7            Hardy +2
12   +9/+4                +4     +4     +8       	 Riders blade +3
13   +9/+4                +4     +4     +8       
14   +10/+5               +4     +4     +9            
15   +11/+6/+1            +5     +5     +9            Explosive Blade
16   +12/+7/+2            +5     +5    +10            Riders Blade +4 
17   +12/+7/+2            +5     +5    +10      	 Greater Fresh Breath
18   +13/+8/3             +6     +6    +11		 Hardy +3
19   +14/+9/+4            +6     +6    +11            Greater Armored Casting
20   +15/+10/+5           +6     +6    +12            Blood Oath, Riders Blade +5


*
Weapon and Armour Proficiency:* A dragon bound has proficiency in all simple and martial weapons, as well as proficiency in light armor (although only can cast spells in the armor with Armored Casting).


*Spells:* Beginning at 4th level, a dragon bound gains the ability to cast a small number of arcane spells, which are drawn from the dragon bound spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time.

To cast a spell, a dragon bound must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a dragon bound’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the dragon bound’s Charisma modifier. 

Like other spellcasters, a dragon bound can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Charisma score. 
If the table  indicates that the dragon bound gets 0 spells per day of a given spell level, he gains only the bonus spells she would be entitled to based on her Charisma score for that spell level 

A dragon bound casts spells the way a sorcerer does. He has the same number of spells per day and spells known as a hexblade of the same level. Through 3rd level, a dragon bound has no caster level. At 4th level and higher, her caster level is one-half her dragon bound level. 

When his dragon hatches, the Dragon Bound uses either his Charisma or his Dragon's, whichever is higher, to determine bonus spells per day and saving throw DC. 

A Dragon Bound and his dragon share their spell casting ability; the Dragon may cast spells available to the Dragon Bound, and casts from the same set of spell slots. They don’t gain any additional bonus spell slots from temporary changes. Both the dragon bound and the dragon can cast a spell in the same round.


*Dragon:* The main point of the Dragon Bound is of course his dragon. The bond between Dragon Bound and Dragon is very strong and means that if the dragon dies, the Dragon Bound must make a DC 15 fort + dragon bound level. Failure means he loses 200 experience points per Dragon Bound level; success reduces the loss to one half that amount to 100 per level. 

A Dragon Bound can never acquire another dragon, but a slain dragon can be raised from the dead as a character can be, but the dragon does not lose a level or any constitution. If the dragon Bound's dragon is died permanently the dragon Bound can’t tack any more levels in dragon Bound, and loses all class ability’s, but can now take levels in other classes. 

These dragons all have the statistics of brass dragons, regardless of their actual color. They do not have any of the brass dragons supernatural abilities except the breath weapon. The breath weapon is of an energy type appropriate to the color of the dragon.

Lvl	Dragon Age		Special
1	Juvenile (1 HD)
2	Juvenile (2 HD)	         Empathic link
3	Juvenile (3 HD)
4-5	Juvenile (4 HD)
6-7	Very Young		Share Spells
8-9	Young		          Telepathic link
10-11	Juvenile
12-13	Young adult		Mental shield
14-15	Adult		           Fight as one
16-17	Mature adult
18+	Old		             Telepathy


_Empathic Link: _
The Dragon Bound has an empathic link with his dragon for up to one mile. This link communicates emotions. 

_Spells: _
A Dragon Bound and dragon can share spells. They can each cast spells. See spells.

_Age: _
Because of the strong magic that infuses both Dragon and Dragon Bound, the Dragon grows much, much quicker than a normal dragon.

_Share Spells: _
At the Dragon Bound’s or Dragon’s option, he may have any spell he cast on themselves to effect the Dragon or Dragon Bound. They must be within 5 feet of each other to receive the benefit. A Dragon Bound and Dragon can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of that type.

_Telepathic Link: _
The Dragon Bound and his Dragon hold such a strong connection that they can communicate telepathically.

_Mental Shield: _
The bond between dragon and dragon bound transcends the physical body and allows them to transfer life energy to one another. 

This ability allows the dragon and the dragon bound to transfer HP to each other as a free action once per round. They can transfer up to 10 + their HD or level in one round. The recipient can try not to accept the transfer by making a Fort save vs. DC 10 + ½ level or HD + Charisma modifier.

_Fight As One: _
The dragon bound and his dragon have been together for so long that they now act as one entity, one being. When mounted the dragon bound gets a +2 competence bonus to attacks and Ride checks (only while riding the dragon). 

_Telepathy: _
The Dragon has become so accustomed to speaking with her mind, she now talks to all beings telepathically. She still needs to be able to speak the subject’s language. 


*Rider’s Blade (Su): *Beginning at 1st level, the Dragon Bound chooses his ‘Rider’s Blade’. This weapon is made of his dragon's magic; the Dragon Bound must choose a specific type of weapon (melee or ranged) for it to be, such as a longsword or a long bow. 

The weapon is timeless; it will never blunt, cannot be sundered, and is masterwork. If stolen or lost it requires one level to make a new riders blade. If wilfully sacrificed, it requires 3 levels (you must state which weapon is to be the new weapon before this time starts). 

The Rider's Blade receives a magical enhancement bonus to attack and damage rolls, but only while the Dragon Bound holds it. At 4th level it gains a +1 and every 4 levels after it improves by +1, to +2 at 8th, +4 at 16th and +5 at 20th. The bonus doesn’t stack with any other enhancement bonus the weapon may have.

If the Dragon Bound chooses two light weapons as his Rider's Blades, then he must choose only one of them to receive the enhancement bonus from this class feature. However, only the other weapon receives the Elemental Blade and Explosive Blade abilities, when normally granted by this class.


*Armored Casting:* A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to use light armor. At 1st-level he gains proficiency in all light armors and the buckler shield, as well as gaining the ability to cast Dragon Bound spells while using these armors and shields without requiring somatic, material, or focus components. 


*Hardy:* The dragon bound gets a +1 competence bonus to fortitude saves. This bonus increases to +2 at 11th level and +3 at 18th level.


*Elemental Blade:* At fourth level, the Dragons magic rubs off on the "Rider’s Blade", making it the same hue as the Dragon. The Rider's Blade now gains an energy aura when desired, which functions as per the Shock magic weapon quality, except that the energy type used is the same energy as his dragon's breath weapon. For instance, if the Dragon Bound's dragon deals acid damage with its breath weapon, then the Rider's Blade would have a greenish aura and thus deal bonus acid damage. This is considered a supernatural ability of the Dragon Bound, and only functions while he wields his Rider's Blade in melee.


*Fresh Breath:* At sixth level, a Dragon Bound has become attuned to his Dragon's breath weapon. If he is accidentally caught in the breath, on a successful save he takes no damage, on a failure he takes only half damage not unlike the evasion special ability. This works only for his dragon's breath weapon, not for anything else, including other dragon's breath. Fresh Breath is a supernatural ability.


*Improved Armored Casting:* A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to use medium armor. A 10th-level Dragon Bound gains proficiency in all medium armors as well as light shields, and may cast his spells from this class while using such armor and shield, without requiring somatic, material, or focus components.


*Explosive Blade:* At 15th level, the Rider’s blade becomes even more powerful and glows brightly with the color of his dragon. This time the Rider's Blade gains an energy burst, which functions as per the Shocking Burst magic weapon quality, except that the burst of energy damage belongs to the same type as the Elemental Blade feature of this class. This replaces Elemental Blade. Explosive Blade is a supernatural ability of the Dragon Bound; it only functions when the Dragon Bound wields his Rider's Blade in melee. 


*Greater Fresh Breath:* By 17th level, the Dragon Bound has become so used to his own dragon's breath weapon; he is now immune to it (but not other dragons' breath weapons). Greater Fresh Breath is a supernatural ability.


*Greater Armored Casting: *A Dragon bound is trained in armored combat as well as spell casting, and has found an exercise to use heavy armor. At 19th-level onward, the Dragon Bound is proficient in all heavy armors and heavy shields. Additionally, he may henceforth cast spells from this class while using such armor and shield, without requiring somatic, material, or focus components.


*Blood Oath:* At level 20, the Rider’s bond to his Dragon becomes so strong he undergoes an incredible transformation. He becomes more draconic. His teeth and nails become sharper, but not sharp enough to attack with, and his skin take on a slight tint identical to his dragon’s color. Regardless of race, all scars, blemishes and disfigurations disappear. Non-magical diseases are cured. All negative levels are removed, all ability score damage is healed, and all ability drain is cured. He also become stronger, quicker and wiser, gaining a +1 natural increase to Strength, Dexterity and Wisdom.


1ST-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS 
Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
Jump: Subject gets bonus on Jump checks.
Longstrider: Your speed increases by 10 ft.
Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object.
Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.
Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
Sleep: Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber.

2ND-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS 
Acid Arrow: Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
Bull’s Strength: Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.
Cat’s Grace: Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level.
Continual Flame M: Makes a permanent, heatless torch.
Cure Light Wounds: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level (max +5).
Eagle’s Splendor: Subject gains +4 to Cha for 1 min./level.
Flaming Sphere: Creates rolling ball of fire, 2d6 damage, lasts 1 round/level.
Protection from Arrows: Subject immune to most ranged attacks.
Resist Energy: Ignores first 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.

3RD-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS 
Cure Moderate Wounds: Cures 2d8 damage +1/level (max +10).
Flame Arrow: Arrows deal +1d6 fire damage.
Gaseous Form: Subject becomes insubstantial and can fly slowly.
Haste: One creature/level moves faster, +1 on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves.
Heroism: Gives +2 bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks.
Hold Person: Paralyzes one humanoid for 1 round/level.
Keen Edge: Doubles normal weapon’s threat range.
Protection from Energy: Absorb 12 points/level of damage from one kind of energy.
Rage: Subjects gains +2 to Str and Con, +1 on Will saves, –2 to AC.
Slow: One subject/level takes only one action/round, –1 to AC, reflex saves, and attack rolls.

4TH-LEVEL DRAGON BOUND SPELLS 
Crushing Despair: Subjects take –2 on attack rolls, damage rolls, saves, and checks.
Cure Serious Wounds: Cures 3d8 damage +1/level (max +15).
Fire Shield: Creatures attacking you take fire damage; you’re protected from heat or cold.
Fire Trap M: Opened object deals 1d4 damage +1/level.
Ice Storm: Hail deals 5d6 damage in cylinder 40 ft. across.
Remove Curse: Frees object or person from curse.
Shout: Deafens all within cone and deals 5d6 sonic damage.


EDITED: cleared up the Mental shield ability and added a ride check bonus to ride as one.


----------



## borble (Apr 23, 2007)

monboesen said:
			
		

> This may not be what you are looking for. But these are my tweaks, IMO they may make the class playable and possibly balanced. But I'm not even sure about the balance with this major nerf. I have tried to replace any homemade mechanics with tried and tested ones.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I have not in any shape or form read/seen or been introduced to the Eragon saga and may have removed stuff that is critical to retain flavor.
> ...



i am grateful for your version, and will reformat it and post it with the other remakes.
thanks
ben


----------



## borble (Apr 23, 2007)

here it is
(http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?p=12191452)
ben


----------



## monboesen (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, not to be harsh but.


It wasn't meant as an alternative, but as a playable and hopefully balanced version of your class. 


There is just no way to have a dragon companion of any worth AND fighter attack progression. It can't be balanced IMO.


----------



## borble (Apr 25, 2007)

monboesen said:
			
		

> Well, not to be harsh but.
> 
> 
> It wasn't meant as an alternative, but as a playable and hopefully balanced version of your class.
> ...



i realy dont like it, thats why i made it an alternitive, instead of saying i dont like it......
thanks
ben


----------



## borble (Apr 26, 2007)

i am going on vacation tomarow.
ben


----------



## monboesen (Apr 26, 2007)

> i realy dont like it, thats why i made it an alternitive, instead of saying i dont like it......





Thats what I figured. But you need to take a reality check. You say that you want your class to be balanced with other D&D classes. So far everyone here has basically said that it can't be done without some major depowering.

If your response to serious attempts of balancing the class is "I really don't like it" there is little reason to help you.


So you don't like the changes I suggest. Thats OK. Could you explain what changes you don't like and why you don't like them. That way you may get some more input.


----------



## borble (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, your dragon makes it more work, right now all i have to do is look in the MM and remove spells spell likeability and fear. Your dragon makes it more complex, by having to make your dragon (if you want you still can). It removes the ability for "noobs" to play this.

They have healing because dragons have healing, honestly, they would have wizard and cleric spells because of the dragon, without the spell sharing thingy, and to makke the connection more deep then a normal companion would have. 

I added the cash restriction because:
a. it’s a good balancing thing
b. Money always gets in the way of a good game
c. Flavor reasons
d. So the dragon can be more normal, more powerful, and ultimately more fun to play

My custom spells where added because they do cool things and because for those of you who read dragon fantasy, it will feel like your playing in alagasia or pern.

The feats are made to be able to customize your character, like you can normally but with class built feats. That way you aren’t just playing the same thing over and over.

um....is that it? did i forget anything?
thanks
ben


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Apr 27, 2007)

*PDF Version for you*

Hello I haven't got to read all of this yet but while I agree that dragons are a little to powerful an ally I still wouldn't mind integrating a class that is balanced IMC. For your benefit and those of others I printed your Doc file into a PDF file for ease of use, and portability.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Apr 27, 2007)

Some suggestions based off of what others have said with a little bit of my own ideas strewn in.

Firstly changes

HD: D6, or D8 (D6 helps the balance more)
Leave BAB, SAVES as is, or lower both Fort, and Will to the Middle progression as found in Wheel of Time. 

Middle progression
+1, +2, +2, +2, +3, +3, +4, +4, +4, +5, +5, +6, +6, +6, +7, +7, +8, +8, +8, +9

Have the sword be a quest, (I.E. something that a Dragon bound must work to get, or learn to make himself). Either that or make it so that is gets only the specific enchantment which comes of being a Dragon Rider. 

The magic system as written is actually quite balanced. 

Rewriting the Dragon (so that is not the same as those of the MM) is recommended. If it is Eragon that you are attempting to quantify in rules, I recommend removing the color based dragon system of the MM (including removing of various breath weapons), Give the new dragons only a few age catagories (though at the top end let them continue to grow in size per every 100 years of life).  

Characteristics of the new dragon
        Speed, Fire only breath weapon (dragons of 6-8 months of age and above). Color can be any variation of colors from the MM, or elsewhere. The ability to mutate any material (such as from Earth to Stone, or Stone to Gem) into another material (sandstone to diamond, anybody.) 

And Rider, and Dragon should be bound. 

I would personally take it a step further, If a Rider dies a dragon dies, if a dragon dies a Rider grows sick and has the potential of dying. Also a Rider whose dragon dies looses all class abilities, but retains class skills (such as knowledge skills). This should help to balance the class a bit.


----------



## monboesen (Apr 28, 2007)

> Well, your dragon makes it more work, right now all i have to do is look in the MM and remove spells spell likeability and fear. Your dragon makes it more complex, by having to make your dragon (if you want you still can). It removes the ability for "noobs" to play this.




Except at low levels all you have to do with my suggestion is to use numbers already put in a table by the nice people who wrote the Monster Manual. I can make you a table of the low level stats if you want, that would take about 10 minutes. If anything this makes it easier to use IMO. The good thing is that you have a playable dragon at level 1, instead of having to lug around an egg for the first 5 levels (which I think that many players would find dull and annoying).




> They have healing because dragons have healing, honestly, they would have wizard and cleric spells because of the dragon, without the spell sharing thingy, and to makke the connection more deep then a normal companion would have.




They still have healing, I just bumped the spells a level up as healing should be the primarily be done by Clerics and Paladins. Other classes that do have healing spells, but not as their focus (Druid, Ranger), have the Cure spells moved a level up in a similar way.



> I added the cash restriction because:
> a. it’s a good balancing thing
> b. Money always gets in the way of a good game
> c. Flavor reasons
> d. So the dragon can be more normal, more powerful, and ultimately more fun to play




The cash restrictions make it harder to balance the class with other standard D&D classes, so I disagree with reason a. If your stated goal still is for the class to be balanced with the standard classes reason b and c are counterintuitive, the magic items and cash is what many people like about D&D (A notion I dont agree with, but if you want less cash and magic items in the game thats a whole other discussion). As for reason d, aren't the class supposed to be about playing a dragon bound, not about playing a dragon?




> My custom spells where added because they do cool things and because for those of you who read dragon fantasy, it will feel like your playing in alagasia or pern.




As mentioned by others your custom spells are either a) to good for their level (hair), b) should be items (dragon saddle) or c) overlaps with existing spells (improved mend)




> The feats are made to be able to customize your character, like you can normally but with class built feats. That way you aren’t just playing the same thing over and over.




I haven't really looked much at the feats. Most of them looks allright by first glance. The only one I noticed as problematic was the Human racial one. +2 to all attacks from 1 feat is flat out to strong. The comparison would be weapon focus that grants +1 to attacks with one specific weapon type. 




> um....is that it? did i forget anything?




You didn't comment on the fact that most here don't think your class is balanced and will be hard to balance as long as it can do so many different things, has the best BAB and a powerful dragon companion.


To keep this discussion meaningful and on track could you state your goals for the class. Is it a pet project seperate from normal D&D rules and balance to match the flavor of some specific novels (which I'm not that familiar with) or are you striving for a class that can be used in standard D&D games without problems?


----------



## borble (May 2, 2007)

Priest_Sidran said:
			
		

> Hello I haven't got to read all of this yet but while I agree that dragons are a little to powerful an ally I still wouldn't mind integrating a class that is balanced IMC. For your benefit and those of others I printed your Doc file into a PDF file for ease of use, and portability.



kk, thanks, I will go remove and add this one .



			
				Priest_Sidran said:
			
		

> Some suggestions based off of what others have said with a little bit of my own ideas strewn in.
> 
> Firstly changes
> 
> ...



I have thought of this, but in normal D&D there are no 3/4ths progression and so it doesn’t really work.


> Have the sword be a quest, (I.E. something that a Dragon bound must work to get, or learn to make himself). Either that or make it so that is gets only the specific enchantment which comes of being a Dragon Rider.



i have though about this also, but then, that makes the DM need to add a quest, and thats to imposing for most people. 


> The magic system as written is actually quite balanced.



Thanks, I think I can increase this time to learn a spells true name though, any suggestions?



> Rewriting the Dragon (so that is not the same as those of the MM) is recommended. If it is Eragon that you are attempting to quantify in rules, I recommend removing the color based dragon system of the MM (including removing of various breath weapons), Give the new dragons only a few age catagories (though at the top end let them continue to grow in size per every 100 years of life).



id like to keep the dragon as close to the mm as plausible, and I think the cash requirement really balances it out well (not perfect, I still haven’t played the higher levels).



> Characteristics of the new dragon
> Speed, Fire only breath weapon (dragons of 6-8 months of age and above). Color can be any variation of colors from the MM, or elsewhere. The ability to mutate any material (such as from Earth to Stone, or Stone to Gem) into another material (sandstone to diamond, anybody.)
> 
> And Rider, and Dragon should be bound.



I am thinking something along the lines of, -2 int, con, and wis (temp.) when the dragon is knocked out. As well as -10 speed?



> I would personally take it a step further, If a Rider dies a dragon dies, if a dragon dies a Rider grows sick and has the potential of dying. Also a Rider whose dragon dies looses all class abilities, but retains class skills (such as knowledge skills). This should help to balance the class a bit.



i already have: your royally screwed if your dragon die's. and I think the rider die's the dragon die's, is good so I will add it.
added: If the Dragon Bound die’s permanently, the dragon die’s within 12 hours. 



			
				monboesen said:
			
		

> Except at low levels all you have to do with my suggestion is to use numbers already put in a table by the nice people who wrote the Monster Manual. I can make you a table of the low level stats if you want, that would take about 10 minutes. If anything this makes it easier to use IMO. The good thing is that you have a playable dragon at level 1, instead of having to lug around an egg for the first 5 levels (which I think that many players would find dull and annoying).



i think its fine how it is.



> They still have healing, I just bumped the spells a level up as healing should be the primarily be done by Clerics and Paladins. Other classes that do have healing spells, but not as their focus (Druid, Ranger), have the Cure spells moved a level up in a similar way.



once again, i think its fine how it is.



> The cash restrictions make it harder to balance the class with other standard D&D classes, so I disagree with reason a. If your stated goal still is for the class to be balanced with the standard classes reason b and c are counterintuitive, the magic items and cash is what many people like about D&D (A notion I dont agree with, but if you want less cash and magic items in the game thats a whole other discussion). As for reason d, aren't the class supposed to be about playing a dragon bound, not about playing a dragon?



I am not being trying to be rude, but I like the cash restriction, it gives it a certain track, a sugary flavor, I could compare it to a lemon drop (lol).



> As mentioned by others your custom spells are either a) to good for their level (hair), b) should be items (dragon saddle) or c) overlaps with existing spells (improved mend)



i know, and i moved hair to lvl 3, ill add a lvl restriction on it. i don’t know how to make the saddle (otherwise i would make saddles for each size category, with set prices for easy reference), and as for mend, well i don’t like the original mend.



> I haven't really looked much at the feats. Most of them looks allright by first glance. The only one I noticed as problematic was the Human racial one. +2 to all attacks from 1 feat is flat out to strong. The comparison would be weapon focus that grants +1 to attacks with one specific weapon type.



how about i make it a +1, and only when using the riders blade?




> You didn't comment on the fact that most here don't think your class is balanced and will be hard to balance as long as it can do so many different things, has the best BAB and a powerful dragon companion.
> 
> 
> To keep this discussion meaningful and on track could you state your goals for the class. Is it a pet project seperate from normal D&D rules and balance to match the flavor of some specific novels (which I'm not that familiar with) or are you striving for a class that can be used in standard D&D games without problems?



the latter

thanks all 
ben


----------



## monboesen (May 3, 2007)

Ok. You want the class to be balanced and workable with other normal D&D classes. IMO (and as I read it that goes for the majority of repliers) your class as it stands isn't.


It has several problems.

1. Too good at too many things (Full BAB, a very dangerous dragon companion and a great spell list is not balanced). It doesn’t promote team play and can lead to the point where one player gets to much “screen time”. As for the spells, there is a reason paladins and rangers have short spell list with only a few good spells. The spell list also lacks some sort of "theme", for instance a paladins spells list pretty much includes healing, some protection and a little self buffing, a rangers some animal and plant stuff, minor healing and a little selfbuffing. Your spell list looks like a raid down the PHB looking for the best spells.

2. Compared to other classes your class is weak (actually very weak) at low levels, and very strong at high levels (or rather the dragon is very strong). That’s a sign of poor balance that the designers tried to weed out of 3ed (they didn't entirely succeed). Your class needs something more at lower levels and something less at high levels.

3. Even though you like it, removing money and items is a poor way of balancing a class. Money and items are an important part of D&D and it is nearly impossible to compare your class to others if it by design has less wealth, I know you mean the dragon to make up for the lost items, but how do you calculate how many GP the dragon is worth? (I absolutely loathe the D&D reliance on magic items and won’t ever again play by that rule set. But I did try it out thoroughly. With and without standard wealth. Without the game pretty much broke down at level 9+).

4. Random dragon assignment. How is it fun to roll a white dragon for your lawful good dragon bound. You are now stuck with an inherently evil and selfish creature that opposes all your ethics and if it dies you suffer immensely. And even if you are a chaotic evil bastard yourself it still sucks, compared to the guy who by chance got a red dragon and can ride it three levels earlier than you (9th level vs. 12th). To make matters worse his dragon is just better in almost every way possible.



The class most comparable to yours is the ranger. Both has full BAB, a pet (animal companion vs. dragon) and spells. 

1. The dragon bound’s pet (dragon) is so much better than the rangers that a comparison is pointless. Advantage dragon bound (by a LOT).

2. The dragon bound’s spell list is far superior to the rangers. Advantage dragon bound (again by a LOT).

3. The ranger has more skill points and a better skill list. But the dragon bound’s dragon excels at many of the skills that the ranger does (perception skills) and is a very competent scout. About even.

4. Both get 1d8 HP. Even

5. Both get 2 good saves. Even

6. The ranger gets some free feats, the dragon bound doesn’t. Advantage ranger.

7. The ranger gets some good, but situational, class abilities. The dragon bound gets good class abilities and a free magic weapon. Advantage dragon bound (but not by much).



As you can probably guess IMO something has to go. It could be the full BAB, it could be a MAJOR toning down of the dragon or it could be a smaller toning down of the dragon and loosing the spells.


This will be my last post on this thread. So good luck with the work.


----------



## borble (May 6, 2007)

ok, id just like to say , that, how i would go about balancing cash, is just to see when the dragon bound out shines (or under shines) other classes, and i was thinking of keeping the spell lvls and just spreading them out through a 16 lvl range instead of 12. that is, moving first down 4 lvls second down 2 and third down 1. 

and as for the power of the dragon, no one has proposed to lower the CRing chart, i am fully willing to lower it. it just needs play testing to say when the dragon is to much.

and as for the power of the character, he is just as powerful as a fighter, and has better feats to pick from.

thanks all, please tell me what you think.
ben
EDIT: also, the BAB and spells are balanced (except that i need a viable time about for the spell true name learning), all we are really discussing is the dragon.


----------



## borble (May 8, 2007)

updateded feats revaolving around flight, and reworeded flight dragon ability, and added edip dragon feat.
ben


----------



## borble (May 9, 2007)

changed  spell true name to:
To find the Spells True name and essence, the Dragon Bound must study for 30 minutes per spell level (0 level spells are worth 15 minuets), without interruption.

but now it seems a bit to much, but i think now i cxan move the spells down to fist lvl, that way it eraces the weekness at lvls 1-4.
what do you all think?
ben


----------



## borble (May 10, 2007)

updated spell chart and spell true name bonus spell learning stuff.
ben


----------



## borble (May 17, 2007)

changed:
At levels 1, 1, 5, 10, and 16 in this class, the Dragon Bound may roll a number of Knowledge (Dragon) checks equal to his level plus his charisma modifier (at levels 1, and 1 they get +5 more chances, and at level 5 they get +3 more chances). To learn the true name and essence of Dragon Bound spells of the spell level just learned (and only of the level just learned) without spending any time in study. This dose not clog up his 5 chances a day.

to:
At levels 1, 1, 5, 10, and 16 in this class, the Dragon Bound may roll a number of Knowledge (Dragon) checks equal to half his level plus his wisdom modifier (at levels 1, and 1 they get an extra +3 chances, and at level 5 they get an extra +2 chances). To learn the true name and essence of Dragon Bound spells of the spell level just learned (and only of the level just learned) without spending any time in study. This dose not clog up his 5 chances a day.

becuse it was alot of rolls.

also, anyone know how to convert word to pdf?
thanks
ben


----------



## borble (May 21, 2007)

bumpedump
ben


----------



## borble (Jun 11, 2007)

tick tick tick, bump.
also, i have a few more feats to add soon, but most of my time has been on a few other classes.
thanks
ben


----------

